# Is that shocking enough for you. OFFICIAL ROLLINS JOINING EVOLUTION THREAD



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

The story line was getting boring, this just turned the heat up!


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Hang on what? I missed RAW what happened?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

turned the wrong guy. But the most talented guy


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

I was expecting tears. This is the complete opposite


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

AmaZing. I had been waiting months for reigns to join... Great swerve. Very surprising and made me mark out.... Just as I was complaining about the overall show to my friend... Incredible ending


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't know what life is anymore..


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Fucking awesome.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Thank God something happened. My eyes kept on closing on me during the final 30 minutes of Raw.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Perfect swerve. Glad it was Rollins and not Ambrose. We can see them in new lights now.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Yeah.. Turn the only natural babyface,heel just to swerve the people.. 

Russo booking at its best!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Should have been Ambrose. He's the most natural heel in the group. Rollins is more suited as babyface.


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

MY MIND IS FULL OF FUCK.

Really didn't see that coming.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

This is going to get closed.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess cause of the spoilers they change the guy to turn heel


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Good swerve and good timing just as the storyline was getting stale.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

:mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah lets take the natural face and turn him heel
and keep the perfect heel a face

stupid WWE booking, at least turn both Ambrose and Rollins heel on Reigns


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I Guess They Finally Brought Back Russo*

:clap *Bravo WWE. The scenario of Rollins being the mole didn't even cross my mind. Great swerve.*


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly thought it was pretty bad... The Shield were super hot and if they were going to turn one of them it would've made WAY more sense to do it at the PPV resulting in a shield victory. It felt forced and not very well done, and destroying such a great faction to create 2 mediocre ones doesn't really make sense either.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

This is the best Evolution has ever been, just a shame Batista was the one to leave instead of Orton. Gonna mark when this leads to a huge face turn for Rollins as he gets pushed as numero uno. ROLLINS DA GOD


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: I Guess They Finally Brought Back Russo*

I dunno if they did or not Washington D. It's a mystery.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

I wonder if Reigns is going to be out for awhile with his triceps injury.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

hes the next diamond :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know what to feel.

If this means that Rollins is going to be huge and get a huge push then fuck yeah :mark:

If not, then


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Ambrose made sense and it should of been done at MITB.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



JamesK said:


> Yeah.. Turn the only natural babyface,heel just to swerve the people..
> 
> Russo booking at his best!


i think it was a great move imo ambrose turning wouldve been too predictable and you know they wouldnt turn reigns heel so rollins turning was perfect very unpredictable


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Did not see that one coming in a million years, oh my God.

Fantastic. Looking forward to seeing how this goes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

So stupid. Ambrose is the natural heel but they don't like him, so they're gonna make Rollins a member of Evolution and shoot him to the top instead because god damn, we need more stars that can only wrestle and do nothing else. Ughh.



> i think it was a great move imo ambrose turning wouldve been too predictable and you know they wouldnt turn reigns heel so rollins turning was perfect very unpredictable


Unpredictability for the sake of it is never a good thing. The reason turning Ambrose heel is better is because it makes SENSE.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Indeed. Great new storyline and swerve. Fantastic job.

They have the shield marks in the palms of their hands.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hmm I prefer it be Rollins; Ambrose feels a lil too obvious & I prefer to think of him as a lil missunderstood than anything.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Honestly thought it was pretty bad... The Shield were super hot and if they were going to turn one of them it would've made WAY more sense to do it at the PPV resulting in a shield victory. It felt forced and not very well done, and destroying such a great faction to create 2 mediocre ones doesn't really make sense either.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Hate it. Of course I'll have to see where it goes but as of right now it felt like Stone Cold joining with Vince McMahon at WrestleMania XVII.

I fully expect to be told that this is what I'm always asking for, despite never having asked for it at any time. This felt like a classic Russo swerve for the sake of swerving - man, why tear apart something so perfect and hot?


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



Londrick said:


> This is the best Evolution has ever been, just a shame Batista was the one to leave instead of Orton. Gonna mark when this leads to a huge face turn for Rollins as he gets pushed as numero uno. ROLLINS DA GOD


:clap


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

I was expecting Ambrose to join Rollins there to make the almighty Samoan Cena look better. Dean's a natural heel, while Rollins is a natural face, so I always thought he'd be the guy to do this. Still, if this means Rollins and possibly Ambrose getting pushed instead of being subservient slaves for Mr. Three moves of doom (the third being the "OOOOWAAAAA" yell), I am five-hundred percent for it.

I just really hope this doesn't mean Rollins is going to be put back in generic black trunks. Or dying his hair completely blonde/completely black to signify his heelness.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: I Guess They Finally Brought Back Russo*

Well it was the guy who made the least amount of sense, so I guess they did bring him back.




















(in all seriousness it was a nice twist and I'm giving it a chance even if it was worryingly random)


----------



## Scarletta'O'Scara (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Still sinking in for me. Can't believe that the Shield are minus Rollins now... I'm not convinced Reigns and Ambrose are going to split but yeah...

My internal struggle right now is if I'm happy that it's Seth or disappointed it isn't Ambrose... I mean I have full faith that Rollins can pull this off but Ambrose was born to be a heel, not sure what to make of it right now. Need to think this through haha.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

I think we all would have enjoyed it more if the rest of the show didn't suck so bad


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: I Guess They Finally Brought Back Russo*

God you're threads fucking suck


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I wasn't expecting that at all that really floored me and it really makes no sense but I'm glad that the WWE did something nobody was expecting


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

I loved the decision tbh.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

It would have made more sense when Seth was being bugged by the other 2 a few months ago, but I wasn't expecting this now!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Should have been Ambrose. He's the most natural heel in the group. Rollins is more suited as babyface.


That's why they did it. They turned Rollins heel to turn him face again later. It's perfect.


----------



## Gunnar II (Jul 1, 2013)

This will be interesting.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Should have been Ambrose. He's the most natural heel in the group. Rollins is more suited as babyface.


probably exactly why they did it make the two work in different uncomfortable positions to see if they can excel .


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Hmm I prefer it be Rollins; Ambrose feels a lil too obvious & I prefer to think of him as a lil missunderstood than anything.

We already had this from the way Rollins quit the group mid-match leaving Ambrose n Reigns who were figting at the time.


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

I was expecting it last night. Completely shocked by this tonight.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I was shocked, but impressed and I applaud them. A bit like this GIF.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

I agree that turning Ambrose would've been too predictable. I said it in the other thread, but I was already thinking that it would be him or even Reigns that would go back to being heel. I didn't see Rollins turning heel at all. Some people are always saying that the WWE has become too predictable. Well, here's a shocker for you.

Should be interesting to see how things play out.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i love this move, hopefully it drives ambrose even more insane setting up either him going on a crazy tear or him going on a crazy tear and rollins going face by stopping him


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

I marked the fuck out.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Does this mean that they're experimenting with Rollins as the guy? If so, i approve.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



Trojan Whore said:


> The story line was getting boring, this just turned the heat up!


Its the worse thing they could have done. He is a perfect face and he is going to be yet another heel who can't get heat and will just get cheered especially because of his move set.

Ambrose should have been the one to go heel, he would be a heat magnet.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

It was a terrible episode of RAW, hopefully they have something interesting here, everything on WWE program seems so bland lately.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd like to know kayfabe speaking, when this was discussed by Rollins and Triple H.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

Rollins is eventually going to turn on Evo and be a babyface again. Ambrose will eventually turn on Reigns and then you'll have Reigns/Rollins face and Ambrose heel where it should be.

It's easy writing for the time being. Helps stretch this whole thing out longer. So Creative can be lazy.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

"dean ambrose was the most neutral heel"

who gives a fuck?!?!

You guys complain about how everything is unpredictable and now its not but you can't handle the feels?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



ShaWWE said:


> I agree that turning Ambrose would've been too predictable. I said it in the other thread, but I was already thinking that it would be him or even Reigns that would go back to being heel. I didn't see Rollins turning heel at all. Some people are always saying that the WWE has become too predictable. Well, here's a shocker for you.
> 
> Should be interesting to see how things play out.


The reason its predicable is because it makes sense and was the right thing to do.
oh yeah lets make a stupid choice just to swerve the smarts.

That is why the WWE is so terrible right now.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Should of been both Rollins and Ambrose turning heel*

Would of made a lot more sense still cool I guess but would of made more sense if it was both of them and when ambrose looked at Rollins and smiled


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm already worried. Feels like a mistake.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So stupid. Ambrose is the natural heel but they don't like him, so they're gonna make Rollins a member of Evolution and shoot him to the top instead because god damn, we need more stars that can only wrestle and do nothing else. Ughh.
> 
> 
> 
> Unpredictability for the sake of it is never a good thing. The reason turning Ambrose heel is better is because it makes SENSE.


i hope that it does turn ambrose heel, rollins' betrayal makes the volcano finally explode etc.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

Eh it sucks I liked the shield now it's just two of em how disappointing


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well it definitely was shocking. Rollins was the one who you you'd least expect to turn. I give them credit for the unpredictability.

Whether it works out or not, who knows? I'm definitely giving it a chance but it certainly is random as all hell. I can't help but get Cesaro vibes from this turn and pairing. I just feel like he was the most natural face and, well, either of the other two turning would've been more logical for a reason. I'm interested to see what happens though for sure. Hope my fears are proven wrong and they turn this intriguing twist into gold.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Did you guys forget when they fought the Wyatts that he was the one that walked out on them and watched them get beat down? This makes absolute sense.


----------



## kronos96 (Nov 22, 2006)

Excellent move. I guess they are going the Rocky way with Roman.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

It's surprising, but he can pull it off, after all, the Shield were heels for a year, so it's not as if this is alien to him.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



birthday_massacre said:


> The reason its predicable is because it makes sense and was the right thing to do.
> oh yeah lets make a stupid choice just to swerve the smarts.
> 
> That is why the WWE is so terrible right now.



Eh, this could end up being a good thing if the storyline doesn't turn into a piece of crap.

Being too predictable is boring.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



birthday_massacre said:


> The reason its predicable is because it makes sense and was the right thing to do.
> oh yeah lets make a stupid choice just to swerve the smarts.
> 
> That is why the WWE is so terrible right now.


Nobody wants predictable. WWE is fake enough as it is. This is a good move on the WWE.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Rollins is the best overall package from the Shield imo when it comes to mic and ring work. 

Even though I felt it could have been done a little better, so glad it was him that turned.

I'm still :mark:


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



JoeFlacco05 said:


> Honestly thought it was pretty bad... The Shield were super hot and if they were going to turn one of them it would've made WAY more sense to do it at the PPV resulting in a shield victory. It felt forced and not very well done, and destroying such a great faction to create 2 mediocre ones doesn't really make sense either.


are you kidding me??? This is what makes a great story. When you least expect it. This is the thing i like the best of about WWE s when they throw you a huge curb ball like that. If the shield kept of like this they would have eventually gotten real boring and their fueds would become very un watchable


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

It was a good but stupid swerve. Should've been Ambrose. He would've been perfect in that role.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm shocked that it wasn't Ambrose. But not mad at all. I think Rollins is better suited as a face, but he does look badass with H and Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



deepelemblues said:


> i hope that it does turn ambrose heel, rollins made the volcano finally explode etc.


I don't care if it does turn him now, what does it matter? I wanted Ambrose to join Evolution because that would've guaranteed him to be a made man, and instead they threw it to Rollins. A turn is meaningless in and of itself, I'm looking at future implications here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Most shocking swerve since this:*


----------



## Quintana (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm not even bothered by who turned, I just think it's not the right time.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

The Jimmies that were Rustled here tonight


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

The fact is nobody saw it coming, they can still surprise us when they want to, and that was after one of the worst Raw's in recent memory too.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Liked it, but I agree with everyone in that Rollins = natural face while Ambrose = natural heel. One of them should have done it. 

Still, I'm worried that this will mean they'll sic Reigns on Rollins, and Reigns has enough undeserved screen time as it is. I want to see Rollins VS. Ambrose, honestly. Not Rollins VS. Samoan Cena.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

TheBeardIsTheBest said:


> I just marked out like a little school girl does to Justin Bieber when Rollins betrayed the Shield what do y'all think


Well it definitely opened my eyes a little as I kept falling asleep during that last hour of Raw.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not sure where it's going to go from here, or how it's going to turn out. But I have to say as of right now, I am fucking excited. That was the first time since Mania that WWE has legitimately excited me and actually got me out of my seat a bit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

My fav Shield member and 2nd fav WWE star behind McIntyre. I did not see this coming. Rollins was the LEAST LIKELY to join imo. I was expecting it to be Reigns or Rollins AND Ambrose tonight though.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

I was asleep for this, checked bleacher report to see what happened after Rusev segment, gutted I missed it


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm surprised it's the super awesome high flying guy that turns heel.

In retrospect, how awesome would it have been if it was Roman Reigns instead?! He would fit perfectly in Batista's old spot as the new "Enforcer"!

On a side note, today I was watching RAW & SmackDowns from March. Remember, it was Seth that turned his back on the group in Shield/Wyatts II, leading to a "Shield Summit" on SmackDown. GREAT continuity there!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



Design2Hustle said:


> Nobody wants predictable. WWE is fake enough as it is. This is a good move on the WWE.


Its ok to not be predicable when it makes sense, but its not good when it doesnt make sense.

The WWE had a 67% chance of getting a shield turn right and of course they pick the wrong guy.

If it was Ambrose he could have said he never got enough credit for the team that Reigns and Rollins always got all the credit but he was the backbone of the team which he is.
or
If Reigns turned, he could claim that Ambrose and Rollins are holding him back and that he doesn't need them. And that would have made sense.

Rollins on the other hand, made zero sense, he gets the most cheers from the crowd and that is the guy they turn.

It wasnt predictable that the Miz would win the WWE title but was it a good idea? Of course not


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This could be Michaels and Jannetty again.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Timpatriot said:


> I was asleep for this, checked bleacher report to see what happened after Rusev segment, gutted I missed it


LMFAO glad to see I'm not the only one who fell asleep for this UBER BORING episode of Raw (except of course for the nice heel turn at the end...which was the only interesting thing to happen on Raw in months...)


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Anybody that complains about this should stop posting and stop watching RAW forever. You know who you are. You will never like anything. Just go away.

That was a great segment. RAW needed a shocking moment so bad!


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> This could be Michaels and Jannetty again.


If Reigns is the Jannetty, I approve of it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

Pretty obvious where they are taking this story, or so I think. Most likely this is the harbinger for Ambrose's turn to Evolution, thus leaving Reigns as the sole man standing for the Shield.

Rollins was the last dude on my mind who would turn on the Shield, was pleasantly surprised the WWE went through with this decision.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I am a man of calm and solid emotion. I am a rock.











..........











*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK.*


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

Funny thing is if it had been Ambrose, I bet some people would be saying:

"I saw that coming a mile away."
"Who didn't see that coming?"
"That was so obvious."

Turning Rollins heel again makes it interesting because now no one knows what to expect. I just hope that the booking is good.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm interested to see how this goes. I was marking like hell and it was unpredictable. The better choice should have been Ambrose but they see something in Rollins. You have to admit that he has been hottest member in the shield this year. Let's just wait it play out and see how it goes. I'm positive that it will be well worth it in the end. 

Ambrose vs Rollins for Summerslam please :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Wrong guy. Awful choice.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

wouldn't be surprised if ambrose becomes a member of evolution to and then Roman Reigns slaughters every one of them..but perhaps they wait until the royal rumble for that complete turn who knows lol


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Design2Hustle said:


> LMFAO glad to see I'm not the only one who fell asleep for this UBER BORING episode of Raw (except of course for the nice heel turn at the end...which was the only interesting thing to happen on Raw in months...)


I was awake for the first 2 hours and 40 minutes and missed the heel turn. I found out via the internet, I'm so mad at myself LOL


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

I don't know how I feel about this. Hindsight is 20/20, this could have huge benefits for Rollins. Compared to Ambrose and Reigns, we all thought that Rollins would get lost in the shuffle because he wasn't gold on the mic like Ambrose, and he isn't the golden boy that Reigns is. This could give Rollins a chance to standout. Obviously getting that Triple H rub usually always helps, Orton and Batista can attest to that. Though on the other hand, Rollins is a natural babyface. His offense is very fan friendly. So when he is on his own, can he survive as a heel.

As far as Ambrose goes, I have a feeling that he will branch out on his own. Without the "Architect" keeping things together between Reigns and Ambrose, Ambrose will finally lose it and leave Reigns to dry. Though, I wouldn't mind seeing a match between Ambrose and Rollins at SummerSlam.

Though, we all know what the end game to all of this is, and that's to give Roman Reigns the biggest babyface rub they can.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I really like this move, I just can't figure out the why part.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Callisto said:


> Pretty obvious where they are taking this story, or so I think. Most likely this is the harbinger for Ambrose's turn to Evolution, thus leaving Reigns as the sole man standing for the Shield.
> 
> Rollins was the last dude on my mind who would turn on the Shield, was pleasantly surprised the WWE went through with this decision.


Hopefully they have a PPV match of Orton and Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns and that is where Ambrose can turn on Reigns.

This could lead to the summerslam match eventually of HHH vs Regins.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuckin' awesome! :mark: I was dead tired by the main event because of how awful the rest of the show, but I jumped up when Rollins hit Reigns with that chair.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*

First time poster, long time wrestling fan.

To me this makes heaps of sense, I knew one member was joining evolution but Rollins was the one I suspected least. Rollins is the real star of the Shield and this is a huge rub for him to be central in such a big angle. He can come out and make a promo about how he was the one who always put his body on the line and was under appreciated while Reigns got all the glory and was labelled as the leader. Ambrose shouldn't be in another stable, he'll be really good in the future as a loner, psycho character and Reigns is peniciled in to face Trips at Summerslam. Lets just lay back and enjoy what looks like a likely Rollins vs Ambrose match at Summerslam!!

Like it or not that moment felt huge.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I wanted them to stay together for so much longer


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87 (Dec 21, 2012)

Dat shit cray.

Love me some fucking shock value and that sure was shocking. I really like it. Clearly they see something in Rollins to give him this and I think it'll work. Breaking up a hot group like Shield will obviously give him huge heat and he has the mic skills to be a great heel. Wasn't he a big time heel with Age Of The Fall in ROH? Big time swerve that I'm liking. Interesting to see where it goes from here.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

of the year.

But you already knew that. :adr

Hopefully this means that Rollins gets rid of that silly blonde part of his hair and goes full black again and maybe even rocks a suit so as to fit in with the businesslike mentality of Evolution.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Shikamaru said:


> "dean ambrose was the most neutral heel"
> 
> who gives a fuck?!?!
> 
> You guys complain about how everything is* predictable *and now its not but you can't handle the feels?


Fixed. 

But I know what you meant, so I agree.

I called it as soon as Rollins grabbed the chair.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

RIP to the GOAT faction. The announce team did a fucking shitty job of selling such a huge moment.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Shame that the shield finally broke up (though there still is Ambrose and Reigns)

This will be interesting nobody really saw Rollins being the one to turn everyone assumed when it did happen it would be either Reigns or Ambrose.

This has the potential to be either really good or really bad Rollins has so much potential to go anywhere right now especially with Triple H by his side (could be mentoring him?). And on the flip side now that it's Ambrose and Reigns hopefully we can see Dean wrestle more besides his brawl like style and perhaps a bit more of Reigns. Maybe Reigns can improve on the mic too, now that he will need to step up considering it's just Ambrose their to carry him on the mic.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It's just so wrong. Are they not confident in Rollins for a singles run?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Fabulous move IMO. Great ending to an otherwise dreadful show.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

People were complaining how rollins was going to go nowhere after the shield. Yes Dean is a neutral heel so he can be heel any other time. Let's experiment with Rollins.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Just really hope this means that they see alot in Rollins. 

Have a bad feeling they're going to completely half ass it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Shikamaru said:


> People were complaining how rollins was going to go nowhere after the shield. Yes Dean is a neutral heel so he can be heel any other time. Let's experiment with Rollins.


People were worried because the figured in Ambrose turned heel and left the shield that Rollins would be stuck in a tag team with Reigns.

Now its going to be Ambrose stuck in the tag team with Reigns which is going to be worse.

If they play it out where Ambrose also turns heel on Reigns then all is forgiven.


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

Wonderllama said:


> Anybody that complains about this should stop posting and stop watching RAW forever. You know who you are. You will never like anything. Just go away.


That is such absolute bull shit. I'm a viewer who didn't like it and I like plenty of things so get the hell out of here with that "you will never like anything" crap - how arrogant can you possibly be? "If you don't like the thing that I think was great then you need to stop watching and go away because you must be incapable of liking anything.

That's one of the stupidest things I've read on this forum! Christ man, can you honestly not conceive of somebody having a different perception to you without cartoonishly painting them as you did there?


----------



## weProtectUs (Aug 17, 2010)

Its gonna be kinda weird when they all eventually stop wearing the black cargo pants and bulletproof vest.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

I shouldn't have looked at Rollins' Facebook page. His latest picture (it's of Progenex, for some reason) is filled to the brim with comments along the lines of "u bich i hope deen an romun hit ur ass w/ a chayr #rawlensIZaSELowt".


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

x78 said:


> RIP to the GOAT faction. The announce team did a fucking shitty job of selling such a huge moment.


I mean, they do a pretty shitty job of selling everything. The last time I can specifically remember somebody on commentary doing an above average job was Cole at EC when Bryan got fucked. He did an AMAZING job that night, but that's it. They're awful.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

Looks like this thread been stickied! :lol


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

i figured a shield breakup was coming but i thought both would turn on the big man but this isnt bad it frees up triple h or orton for a single match next ppv or another fued and possibly leading to a big ppv down the road of triple h and reigns


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

So, what wrestling outfit will Rollins debut on Smackdown or next week's Raw? It would be silly if he kept wearing his Shield gear with Evo


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

Rollins heel turn had me like


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

is laughing his ass off somewhere right now.


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

Was legit shocked, never saw it coming.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Amber B said:


> is laughing his ass off somewhere right now.


.. while perfecting the "no more triple powerbombs" happydance!


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

So one of the closed posts asked how we saw the break up happening. I actually saw it happening this way, but with Reigns or Ambrose instead of Rollins.

Nice surprise.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

put the kids away

this ain't playtime

no kids allowed

let me say it thus

shit just got real. shit jus got real!!! :bow


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

Timpatriot said:


> I was awake for the first 2 hours and 40 minutes and missed the heel turn. I found out via the internet, I'm so mad at myself LOL


Bro, don't be mad at yourself. You lasted 2 hours and 40 minutes. That's incredible, it really is. I was out by the second hour but I came back to life right before the end. Guess my body knows to wake itself up when Raw is almost over LOL!


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

PlymouthDW said:


> I shouldn't have looked at Rollins' Facebook page. His latest picture (it's of Progenex, for some reason) is filled to the brim with comments along the lines of "u bich i hope deen an romun hit ur ass w/ a chayr #rawlensIZaSELowt".


Awful spelling aside (though you probably added that), that's brilliant. Wrestling was built on people reacting with genuine emotion to the things that happened and being immersed in the whole thing kayfabe style. As a kid, I knew it was predetermined from a young age but I responded like that just as right now I'll feel sad or angry or joyful because of a well written character in a work of fiction.

Honestly I'd much rather react like that than the way I did - "*why the fuck would they decide for this to happen?!"*


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> People were worried because the figured in Ambrose turned heel and left the shield that Rollins would be stuck in a tag team with Reigns.
> 
> Now its going to be Ambrose stuck in the tag team with Reigns which is going to be worse.
> 
> If they play it out where Ambrose also turns heel on Reigns then all is forgiven.


The thing is "if" the Roman and Dean thing doesn't work out Dean can simply turn heel, like you said all will be forgiven, this is because Dean is already a excellent heel. No need to experiment with a guy who we all already know hes best at heel. They can see where this takes Seth which is why I believe this was the BEST choice.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

I still don't put it past WWE to do it as a double swerve where Rollins goes back to the Shield after destroying Evolution from the inside.

Now hear me out.....the beatdown can be explained easily....he had to sell it to get HHH to believe it.

Not saying this is the route they will go, but it'd be interesting.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

That was a good ending to Raw, really didn't see Seth turning at all.


----------



## scorejockey (Jan 27, 2014)

That was awesome for Rollins. The guy who got the least amount of attention between the three, in 30 seconds, is suddenly the one with the most attention. God I hope there is a 3 way at Summerslam, I wanted one at Mania but it apparently, even though it was slowly being set up, the plans got screwed up. With the "architect" gone, it is prime for Ambrose and Reigns to start disagreeing with each other. This is the best thing to happen for all 3 of them. This was a huge push for Rollins.


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

Takers Revenge said:


> This is going to get closed.


hate to burst your bubble stupid. But its been moved to the top of the list.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

you guys don't understand the shockwaves sent out tonight

this ain't ripples

nah bro. just nah.. THIS LITERALLY SENT SHOCKWAVES OUT

much like an earthquake creates all consuming Tsunamis..

the internet right now is going hella crazy

twitter, facebook, message boards..

for real

SHIT JUST GOT REAL! AND THINGS ARE LIT UP RIGHT NOW :clap


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Mhirn3 said:


> I still don't put it past WWE to do it as a double swerve where Rollins goes back to the Shield after destroying Evolution from the inside.
> 
> Now hear me out.....the beatdown can be explained easily....he had to sell it to get HHH to believe it.
> 
> Not saying this is the route they will go, but it'd be interesting.


I find that absurd. They've practically destroyed Evolution already. They're 2-0 against them, beat the hell out of them last night, and are the reason for one of the members "quitting".


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

This will more than likely lead to big things for Rollins, and I'm satisfied with that. I'm going to wait and see where they decide to go with this, but it was a pleasant surprise. There was nowhere else to go with The Shield as a unit. They've gone through everyone on the roster and this was an awesome swerve. Great ending to a lackluster episode of Raw.

I can't say I disagree with people who think Ambrose fits this role better, but I think with the way they've handled The Shield, I have faith (a word I rarely use when I'm talking about this company) that all three members are going to get a solid push in the future.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Orton & Rollins to be WWE Tag Team Champions. May they reign supreme as they RKO and face stomp the entire WWE locker room


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



JamesK said:


> Yeah.. Turn the only natural babyface,heel just to swerve the people..
> 
> Russo booking at its best!


Exactly

its like oh I know lets make David Arquette WCW champion, no one will see that coming and its unpredictable right. so it must be a good thing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

scorejockey said:


> That was awesome for Rollins. *The guy who got the least amount of attention between the three*, in 30 seconds, is suddenly the one with the most attention. God I hope there is a 3 way at Summerslam, I wanted one at Mania but it apparently, even though it was slowly being set up, the plans got screwed up. With the "architect" gone, it is prime for Ambrose and Reigns to start disagreeing with each other. This is the best thing to happen for all 3 of them. This was a huge push for Rollins.


Uhhh, no. Rollins has been treated much, MUCH better than Ambrose has.


----------



## ShaWWE (Apr 30, 2013)

So are some going to keep whining about the change or are they going to see how things play out first?




Mhirn3 said:


> I still don't put it past WWE to do it as a double swerve where Rollins goes back to the Shield after destroying Evolution from the inside.
> 
> Now hear me out.....the beatdown can be explained easily....he had to sell it to get HHH to believe it.
> 
> Not saying this is the route they will go, but it'd be interesting.



That would be interesting.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Uhhh, no. Rollins has been treated much, MUCH better than Ambrose has.


do you feel they moved Rollins and not Ambrose over because Rollins was more capable of stealing the spotlight they want for Reigns?


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

time for a heel rollins vs dbryan. or when cesaro turns face, rollins vs cesaro.


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

Design2Hustle said:


> Bro, don't be mad at yourself. You lasted 2 hours and 40 minutes. That's incredible, it really is. I was out by the second hour but I came back to life right before the end. Guess my body knows to wake itself up when Raw is almost over LOL!


I suppose I can't blame myself too much for nodding off because of how bad the middle 2 hours were! Still annoyed that I missed it, I've watched it back now. My reaction would've been a WTF deadpan face a bit like what it was when I was reading it lol


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Seriously shocked. I expected Ambrose if it was going to happen, but after the sweep last night, I just flat out didn't expect it.

Craziness. Not including Undertaker's streak ending, I don't remember the last time I was that shocked. On a side note, I have no idea what to do with my sig/avi anymore. :lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I still think its possible that Seth is a double agent, still with The Shield

But who knows


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

seems like they want reigns to look like a million bucks in the blowoff match, which i think is why they turned rollins instead of ambrose. i'm all for it, i think he could play a great obnoxious corporate hat and he will hang at a main event level matches wise


----------



## Edynol (Apr 3, 2012)

I clicked no because I think it should have been Reigns seeing as he did have the biggest ego of the group. But...Rollins can pull it off as well. As for Ambrose being a natural heel, not really. I agree with Rollins being a natural babyface though. But Ambrose reminds me so much of Roddy Piper...He even did the Eye poke a few weeks back during a RAW post show just like Piper does it. And he's off-balance, witty, and funny like Piper. So he can be great as face or heel and so can Reigns.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

It did shock me, I'll give them that, but not sure if it'll come out well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fissiks said:


> do you feel they moved Rollins and not Ambrose over because Rollins was more capable of stealing the spotlight they want for Reigns?


No, I think they moved Rollins because WWE wants Rollins to succeed and not Ambrose, because WWE has been taken over by obsessive ring work nerds who want all their stars to be bland guys with no mic skills.


----------



## Pinball Wizard Graves (Feb 13, 2009)

If I was HHH, Rollins is who I'd go after, too. He's the brains behind the stable that just conquered Evolution 3-0. He's the architect behind the greatest stable of all-time. Ambrose is an unstable lunatic. Reigns is the monster in the faction but a trained eye like HHH would realize that Rollins is the better overall guy in the ring. Reigns is a beast but Rollins can do it all.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Rollins should do well. He is, after all, our modern day Shawn Michaels. Or he will be. And DX did a lot for HBK. This stable should do something similar for Rollins. So long as Triple H allows him to be the centerpiece, with plenty of time to talk.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Can't wait for Seth to finally get rid of that stupid black gear. It's been holding him back. He looks like a million bucks!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

This was a Sign
Seth wearing batista's Skinny Jeans


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Even though I love the Shield and they have been responsible for most of my favourite matches the past few years, there wasn't much left to do. This keeps things fresh and I got swerved because I thought either Cody or Ambrose would join Evolution.

Interested to see where it goes from here.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I think they moved Rollins because WWE wants Rollins to succeed and not Ambrose, because WWE has been taken over by obsessive ring work nerds who want *all their stars to be bland guys with no mic skills.*


So, in other words, Reigns. Less diverse moveset than just about anyone else on the roster and can't work a mic to save his life, and they still want to make him the breakout star.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 2, 2013)

Seth Rollins or is he really Sasuke Uchiha?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PlymouthDW said:


> So, in other words, Reigns. Less diverse moveset than just about anyone else on the roster and can't work a mic to save his life, and they still want to make him the breakout star.


Exactly. Granted, Reigns can't wrestle to save his life either but there's always one exception. Vince and Triple H being bodybuilding freaks can't resist the look sometimes.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I loved it. Great swerve and I didn't see it coming. I always thought that if a shield member was going to join Evolution, it was going to be Ambrose since he's a natural heel. Good to see they did something that wasn't predictable. Rollins will be a future main eventer..... Believe THAT.


----------



## Mhirn3 (Dec 22, 2008)

NO! said:


> I find that absurd. They've practically destroyed Evolution already. They're 2-0 against them, beat the hell out of them last night, and are the reason for one of the members "quitting".


Cool. Just trying to get inside WWE's head and see the possibilities of where they COULD go with it.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

Great swerve. Things like that put to rest the "WWE is so predictable" argument

Maybe this leads to Rollins and Ambrose in the MITB, Reigns works with a different wrestler

Then Rollins vs Ambrose and Reigns vs HHH at SummerSlam? Sounds good to me


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Rollins is going to be the breakout long term star. Unfortunately I see Roman rising up and overcoming the odds of Evolution singlehandedly - "believe in me" he says. Deano is going to get lost in the shuffle and end up being a midcarder when it's all said and done.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Exactly, that's consistent. Reigns can't wrestle to save his life either but there's always one exception. Vince being a bodybuilding freak can't resist the look sometimes.


it's not just the look, it's his mannerisms too. the guy has tremendous charisma through his body language and that could help him a ton as a main event player. he can always improve in the ring and on the mic, but i think he has a certain it factor to him. he looks and feels like a badass.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Exactly. Granted, Reigns can't wrestle to save his life either but there's always one exception. Vince and Triple H being bodybuilding freaks can't resist the look sometimes.


Pretty much. Rollins is amazing in the ring but only an average talker, while Ambrose is an amazing mic worker but an average in-ring performer. Reigns can't do either, but hey, muscles + Rock's cousin = new face of the company.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

Jesus. Some people will never be happy. I'm usually one of the people who call WWE out on their shit and I thought Seth Rollins joining Evolution was fantastic.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

For a second I thought Ambrose was faking shock and going to join Rollins.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PlymouthDW said:


> Pretty much. Rollins is amazing in the ring but only an average talker, while Ambrose is an amazing mic worker but an average in-ring performer. Reigns can't do either, but hey, muscles + Rock's cousin = new face of the company.


And you just know Ambrose is gonna be the only one in the group who doesn't make it because of that. It's sickening.



SVETV988_fan said:


> it's not just the look, it's his mannerisms too. the guy has tremendous charisma through his body language and that could help him a ton as a main event player. he can always improve in the ring and on the mic, but i think he has a certain it factor to him. he looks and feels like a badass.


Well, if body language entertains you enough for him to win 15 world titles, more power to you. I'm absolutely bored as fuck every time he gets near a camera.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I'm all for it. It is a sad time because the trio of The Shield had a great long run together but eventually one was going to turn on the other two. Now was a good time since Batista is leaving and since they needed something for this feud to be fresh since it was obvious that Triple H wasn't done. Rollins was the best choice to turn on the other two.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

"WWE is so boring! Too predictable all the time!"









"What the fuck? This doesn't make any sense because I didn't see it coming, which means it sucks, too! Fuck this company!"


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, I think they moved Rollins because WWE wants Rollins to succeed and not Ambrose, because WWE has been taken over by obsessive ring work nerds who want all their stars to be bland guys with no mic skills.


Rollins is the most natural "face" in the group, so they turned him heel to turn him face. Ambrose is a nut, so it's in the realm of his character to turn heel at any instant. Ambrose turning would no doubt give him more exposure, but where would it lead in the long run? Sadly, we're in an era where heels are watered down and beaten much easier than faces (unless you're freaking Del Rio, which I can't figure out for the life of me).

It seems like this company has high hopes for your guys, Barrett, Wyatt and Ambrose, but there's only so much success each can have because they're simply just too effing awesome as HEELS. Barrett has awesome face potential, but he'd probably quickly go the Sheamus route. Turning Rollins here clearly establishes the fact that he'll break away eventually, and then feud with those previously mentioned guys later on who can easily carry a feud with their mic skills. I don't necessarily agree with it, but that's just how it goes. 

Cena, Bryan, Reigns and Rollins will all be strongly booked, but, at least, Rollins has potential to be a more diverse, multi-dimensional guy than we're used to seeing in the main event spot. At least with the potential of Rollins-Bryan, Rollins-Cena, Rollins-Ambrose/Reigns, Rollins-Wyatt feuds down the line, there is clearly more room for him to lose and make the heel guys look strong because he's so talented in the ring (like how Bryan lost to Wyatt at the Rumble which was undoubtedly the right decision). 

I'm a big fan of in-ring work, but that's not necessarily the be-all, end-all for me, as I'm sure others here would definitely agree. I think Rollins along with Wyatt are two of the very best to come around in a LONG TIME, and minus the whole Last Man Standing fiasco have been treated as such lately.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

The True Believer said:


> "WWE is so boring! Too predictable all the time!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfortunately,that's what happens too much on the internet. In a world with 2 scenarios, if scenario 1 happens,people complain. If scenario 2 happens,people complain. You can never win.

I thought this ending was great. Whole Shield-Evolution stuff has been good. Now if only they can fix up the rest of their show. They have 2-3 good storylines going,but rest needs lots of help.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

I voted YES; in recent years, not too many twists in post WM season. Plus, Rollins has always been the most versatile and dynamic member of the Shield. You won't see Reigns pulling a Surfboard on DB or the like anytime soon. Plus he's the most comfortable on the mic. Ambrose is close behind tho. The fact that he got fed up with the group and walked out before only cements the deal, and actually acknowledges continuity for once.


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

If this massively boosts Rollins and eventually we get some epic Rollins/Bryan matches then I'm all for it. I'm all for it anyways, I've been saying all along that Rollins is the true stand out and the WWE really needs a super talented new heel.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you just know Ambrose is gonna be the only one in the group who doesn't make it because of that. It's sickening.


Calm down. I was worried for a minute that he was going to attack Reigns as well, but the fact that Ambrose didn't turn along with Rollins means he'll be fine. This is going to be the major storyline going forward and all three have a role to play. I can't believe that after all this time you still don't realize why these three guys specifically were chosen to be The Shield.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

What's with the mods on this forum? Changing the description to the RAW forum to 'WHERE SHIT DOESN'T HAVE TO MAKE SENSE. LETS JUST GET PEOPLE TALKING BECAUSE OUR PRODUCT SUCKS' is just childish behavior.


----------



## JohnnyPayne (Feb 18, 2013)

Disclaimer: Rollins is my favorite wrestler.

I like the decision to turn Rollins. I'm not sure if it was the right move at the right time. It seems like there would be/have been a more opportune time to do it. BUT I feel like this is more about Triple H keeping himself and Evolution from being buried than anything. Thoughts?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Leonardo Spanky said:


> What's with the mods on this forum? Changing the description to the RAW forum to 'WHERE SHIT DOESN'T HAVE TO MAKE SENSE. LETS JUST GET PEOPLE TALKING BECAUSE OUR PRODUCT SUCKS' is just childish behavior.


Smark rage is the best. "Shit booking LOL Russo is back" to compensate for the fact that they are upset that their favorite wrestler has turned heel. It was the same when Bryan joined the Wyatt Family. I love it when WWE can work 'smart' fans like this.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

joeycalz said:


> Rollins is the most natural "face" in the group, so they turned him heel to turn him face. Ambrose is a nut, so it's in the realm of his character to turn heel at any instant. Ambrose turning would no doubt give him more exposure, but where would it lead in the long run? Sadly, we're in an era where heels are watered down and beaten much easier than faces (unless you're freaking Del Rio, which I can't figure out for the life of me).


Where would it lead in the long run? Considering EVERY member of Evolution has won multiple world titles, draw your own conclusion of where it would lead. Being a member of Evolution is basically like the WWE promising you world titles.



> It seems like this company has high hopes for your guys, Barrett, Wyatt and Ambrose,


Oh, REALLY? God damn, it sure feels like it. That's why I'm always pissed off, because WWE LOVES them. They really do an amazing job of showing it.



> but there's only so much success each can have because they're simply just too effing awesome as HEELS.


I don't even get what you're implying here. There's been several "effing awesome heels" who have dominated and dominated and dominated. If there's only so much success each can have (ie, none, because they have no world titles, which means they have no success), then they DON'T have high hopes for them. When you have high hopes for somebody, you push them to the moon. Don't give me this 1980's BS, babyface always wins shit, that's an outright lie.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And you just know Ambrose is gonna be the only one in the group who doesn't make it because of that. It's sickening.


Yep. Ambrose will be stuck in midcard limbo (and that's best-case scenario), Rollins will get a little higher on the card and maybe get one or two title reigns, but Reigns will be main-eventing every Wrestlemania and winning the WHC fifty times over.

I'm glad that Rollins is getting a bit of recognition seeing as he's an amazing in-ring talent (even though he has the charisma of Dean Malenko and Lance Storm's lovechild), but Ambrose, in an (ironically) unjust twist, will get stuck jobbing until the end of time because he doesn't have "the look" (read: Scott Steiner's physique).

TL;DR: Reigns is God because Vince says so, Rollins will get a little bit of recognition but not have as much as Samoan Cena, Ambrose will be dropped off the face of the Earth.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

_I'm all for it, didn't expect it to be Rollins more so Ambrose since he was the one who had issues with his teammates in the past but I think Rollins working heel with Evolution then eventually turning face down the road will lead to some good stuff.

I'm curious to see if what's left of The Shield will continue on just Ambrose & Reigns or bringing in someone else to fill the void left by Rollins. Not sure who they could replace him with tbh unless it's someone down in developmental?_


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

When it happened, it felt completely out of place. But the more I consider it the more it makes sense as it really sells Triple H's power within The Authority and how you can't fight the system. I imagine both Bryan and Cena will be invoked when Rollins justifies his decision. His justification will be a selling of the Power of The Authority and Triple H.

Basically, he sees what happens when you fight the system. You face a major uphill battle in terms of Daniel Bryan, and even if you win.. you're just one injury away from losing. And look at Cena, the face of the company. He goes off on Stephanie, and ends up getting beaten so badly that the ref has to stop the match to keep Cena from getting injured or worse. Triple H is obviously going to be the power for years to come, and in order to look out for his own best interest, Rollins decided to get on the inside and take the deal to turn on his faction. There don't need to be titles promised, Rollins simply wanted to be on the inside track so he didn't have to overcome the odds every week, and the titles would surely come. After all, he's now a right hand man of the boss.

Either way, for Triple H its the old story of losing every battle, but winning the war (ala Tywin Lannister in GoT) due to your positioning and power within the system. Its also saying if the strongest faction of the modern era could not beat The Authority, what chance do you other jokers have?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

PlymouthDW said:


> I'm glad that Rollins is getting a bit of recognition seeing as he's an amazing in-ring talent *(even though he has the charisma of Dean Malenko and Lance Storm's lovechild)*, but Ambrose, in an (ironically) unjust twist, will get stuck jobbing until the end of time because he doesn't have "the look" (read: Scott Steiner's physique).


And that's the key, right there. What exactly makes you happy about the WWE confirming Rollins as a main eventer? We have too much workrate with no regard for mic skills, charisma and character at the top of the card already, WAY too much. To the point where good mic work in the main event is outright *nonexistent*. This is not the way this company was EVER run, except in the early to mid 90's when all the stars left and the WWE nearly tanked. Now we've got a failing Network that no one buys and declining stocks and ratings for this EXACT reason again.

Unfortunately, the only way they'll learn again is to get so low that they have to start doing what wrestling was intended to be again. This company is going to have to nearly drown before it can rise again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This song represents the Rollins turn for me...


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

Rollins' did back out a few months ago guys. It was foreshadowing. With that said good overall. I remember 2-3 years ago people were saying "He's a CM Punk wannabe" and now he's gonna be able to do his thing.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



PunkShoot said:


> turned the wrong guy. But the most talented guy


Perfectly put. He was the most talented and ready guy but any of the other 2 would have been the better choice. I hope it works out, just have the worry that he is heel just so he can get a good match out of Reigns and eat a spear.

Not seeing WWE WHC atm like some seem to.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

There's rational unpredictability, where a character is put into a position where they abandon their friends because there's an immediately obvious and explicit benefit to betraying your friends. A rational swerve.

And then there's fucking over the people you've been fighting alongside like brothers for years so that you can join the people who asses you literally just cleanly and definitively beat in consecutive PPVs matches, the same people you JUST turned on less than _two months ago_ because they were secretly stabbing you behind the back. An irrational swerve that makes no fucking sense, but people will defend anyways because "muh unpredictability".

I guess doing stupid things that lack any hindsight is unpredictable when you're trying to watch a TV show that isn't written by moronic hacks.


----------



## smarty456 (Mar 7, 2014)

HHH - past
Orton - present
Rollins - future

Rollins walking out on Ambrose and Reigns a couple of months back

Now that's continuity


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> And that's the key, right there. *What exactly makes you happy about the WWE confirming Rollins as a main eventer?* We have too much workrate with no regard for mic skills, charisma and character at the top of the card already, WAY too much. To the point where good mic work in the main event is outright *nonexistent*. This is not the way this company was EVER run, except in the early to mid 90's when all the stars left and the WWE nearly tanked. Now we've got a failing Network that no one buys and declining stocks and ratings for this EXACT reason again.


Honestly, I just think in terms of pure in-ring talent, he's one of the best around, and if he could improve his mic work to Ambrose's levels, he'd be the full package.

Still, I definitely see your point; so many guys these days have little to no character. I like Rollins, but I can totally see where you're coming from in your dislike of him. Yyou're 100% correct in that he needs way more of a definitive character. Ambrose is a lunatic that could snap at any moment. Reigns, as awful as he is at both ring work and mic work, still has his "I'm a strong, silent badass" character. Rollins doesn't really have a specific character; the most he's done in terms of that is when he was trying to keep Ambrose and Reigns from fighting.

Anyway, even if we disagree on Rollins, I can certainly agree with you on one thing; Ambrose will never get the push that he rightfully deserves, and that's sickening. He'd probably be better off going back to the indies, really.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

HHH cut Rollins a 7 figure check as Booker T stated in post raw analysis. Money, power and women! Get your Rollins!!


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

I lot of people saying it was the right move in the poll...I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

s i Ç said:


> _I'm all for it, didn't expect it to be Rollins more so Ambrose since he was the one who had issues with his teammates in the past but I think Rollins working heel with Evolution then eventually turning face down the road will lead to some good stuff.
> 
> I'm curious to see if what's left of The Shield will continue on just Ambrose & Reigns or bringing in someone else to fill the void left by Rollins. Not sure who they could replace him with tbh unless it's someone down in developmental?_


One thing is for sure, its the one place I would never want to see Sting.

Once they pulled the trigger, they need to focus on the push of the individual wrestlers with the faction having been 'destroyed' or it borks the sell of Triple H's Power. Slapping in a new member to try to keep it together would be bullshit.

Ambrose, in particular, is the odd man out and needs to really worry about them finding something for him to do. Reigns is obviously slated for main event singles. Rollins probably for mid-card singles along with being a hired hand on Authority storylines. And Ambrose? Ya. Roman can carry him for a bit to SS tag teaming.. but he needs to find a storyline and quick.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

smarty456 said:


> Rollins walking out on Ambrose and Reigns a couple of months back
> 
> Now that's continuity


Triple H sent the entire heel roster led by Corporate Kane to ambush the Shield, a dozen people to beat down 3 men, and that was more recent than Rollins walking out.

That's shit continuity.


----------



## Wonderllama (Apr 8, 2014)

Mountain Rushmore said:


> Rollins should do well. He is, after all, our modern day Shawn Michaels. Or he will be. And DX did a lot for HBK. This stable should do something similar for Rollins. So long as Triple H allows him to be the centerpiece, with plenty of time to talk.


If Seth Rollins starts wrestling like a heel Shawn Michaels, then this is one of the best heel turns of all time


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Rigby said:


> There's rational unpredictability, where a character is put into a position where they abandon their friends because there's an immediately obvious and explicit benefit to betraying your friends. A rational swerve.
> 
> And then there's fucking over the people you've been fighting alongside like brothers for years so that you can join the people who asses you literally just cleanly and definitively beat in consecutive PPVs matches, the same people you JUST turned on less than _two months ago_ because they were secretly stabbing you behind the back. An irrational swerve that makes no fucking sense, but people will defend anyways because "muh unpredictability".
> 
> I guess doing stupid things that lack any hindsight is unpredictable when you're trying to watch a TV show that isn't written by moronic hacks.


This is another thing.

Rollins has been beating the shit out of Evolution and vice versa. And now it's like whatever, okay. I'll join them.

Of course people will say that HHH paid him off or something but still. You destroyed them the night before. Didn't even get one of your team eliminated. What was the worse Hunter could do? You even took out like 11 guys from before.

They better have a good reason for this next week or on SD.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

If it was so easy to buy a shield member why not do it months ago?


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> This is another thing.
> 
> Rollins has been beating the shit out of Evolution and vice versa. And now it's like whatever, okay. I'll join them.
> 
> ...


I'm sort of expecting this to be a Bryan-Wyatt situation; joining just so he can eat at them from the inside-out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



PlymouthDW said:


> Honestly, I just think in terms of pure in-ring talent, he's one of the best around, and if he could improve his mic work to Ambrose's levels, he'd be the full package.


But he CAN'T. You said yourself he has no charisma, and that's what it's gonna take to become great on the mic. Just becoming a competent public speaker who read his lines well is NOT enough to be a great promo, you need charisma and you need TONS of it.



SoupBro said:


> Not seeing WWE WHC atm like some seem to.


And why not? I'll admit, I didn't think anybody new on this entire roster but Reigns was ever going to get near the title, but seriously, it's Evolution. A blind monkey could see where he's headed. Every member of Evolution is one of the most accomplished stars in the history of wrestling. Just going off numbers, the LEAST successful person to ever be in Evolution (and obviously Batista is more successful than Orton but I'm talking pure numbers) has SIX world titles. Triple H has an ego the size of an elephant, he's not going to allow a guy who's going to become a failure into his personal group that he created to live out his failed fantasies of being Ric Flair. It's not gonna happen.

The ONLY way that Rollins ends up never becoming champion, beyond leaving the business before it happens, is if it's a swerve and he's in fact still part of The Shield and not Evolution, but that would make no sense to happen because The Shield didn't NEED to pull off a trick like Bryan did on the Wyatt Family, they manhandled Evolution. Honestly, I hope it is a swerve because Rollins doesn't deserve to be a world champion, especially not when Ambrose doesn't get to be.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> This is another thing.
> 
> Rollins has been beating the shit out of Evolution and vice versa. And now it's like whatever, okay. I'll join them.
> 
> ...


Its clear as day that they're selling Triple H's and The Authority's power. They built up The Shield into the strongest faction, let them go over Evolution seven ways from Sunday, and then took them apart to show the roster that nobody is bigger than The Authority given the power with booking and ownership that they wield. They honestly don't have to have promised titles, simply that Rollins wouldn't face an uphill battle and would get the push he deserved, with Triple H having his back. That would be justification enough for him turning. He simply got tired of fighting the system.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Rigby said:


> Triple H sent the entire heel roster led by Corporate Kane to ambush the Shield, a dozen people to beat down 3 men, and that was more recent than Rollins walking out.
> 
> That's shit continuity.


And you're forgetting throughout this whole time of the Shield, it's usually Roman being talked about the most or Ambrose since he's the loony one. Rollins is always the underrated one so he finally got his own spotlight tonight and it was done by selling out.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

tailhook said:


> When it happened, it felt completely out of place. But the more I consider it the more it makes sense as it really sells Triple H's power within The Authority and how you can't fight the system. I imagine both Bryan and Cena will be invoked when Rollins justifies his decision. His justification will be a selling of the Power of The Authority and Triple H.
> 
> Basically, he sees what happens when you fight the system. You face a major uphill battle in terms of Daniel Bryan, and even if you win.. you're just one injury away from losing. And look at Cena, the face of the company. He goes off on Stephanie, and ends up getting beaten so badly that the ref has to stop the match to keep Cena from getting injured or worse. Triple H is obviously going to be the power for years to come, and in order to look out for his own best interest, Rollins decided to get on the inside and take the deal to turn on his faction. There don't need to be titles promised, Rollins simply wanted to be on the inside track so he didn't have to overcome the odds every week, and the titles would surely come. After all, he's now a right hand man of the boss.
> 
> Either way, for Triple H its the old story of losing every battle, but winning the war (ala Tywin Lannister in GoT) due to your positioning and power within the system. Its also saying if the strongest faction of the modern era could not beat The Authority, what chance do you other jokers have?



:clap :clap :clap Excellent explanation. 

Read this post you fucking whiners.


----------



## Vyer (May 12, 2013)

PlymouthDW said:


> I'm sort of expecting this to be a Bryan-Wyatt situation; joining just so he can eat at them from the inside-out.


Nah. Bryan joined The Wyatts because he was alone and they were beating him down constantly, so he did it to get to Bray who was the leader. 

The Shield beat Evolution twice in a row, including the clean sweep at Payback. Batista left too so Evolution were outnumbered.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is actually pretty good from a writing standpoint (Can't believe I would say something like that considering how abysmal the product is/has been) It allows Rollins who given his personality would have had his usual generic babyface character like he had in developmental and instead allows him to go the opposite direction and will give him a chance to show he has more range. It shouldn't have been Ambrose because he has always had a loner type character anyway and he would of been more likely to stay on his own after the group split up than to join another fraction. 

So for once in a long time, good job WWE, for doing something actually "creative" and going in a new and interesting direction.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well all I have to say is

HHH: Past
Orton: Present
Rollins: Future


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rigby said:


> There's rational unpredictability, where a character is put into a position where they abandon their friends because there's an immediately obvious and explicit benefit to betraying your friends. A rational swerve.
> 
> And then there's fucking over the people you've been fighting alongside like brothers for years so that you can join the people who asses you literally just cleanly and definitively beat in consecutive PPVs matches, the same people you JUST turned on less than _two months ago_ because they were secretly stabbing you behind the back. An irrational swerve that makes no fucking sense, but people will defend anyways because "muh unpredictability".
> 
> I guess doing stupid things that lack any hindsight is unpredictable when you're trying to watch a TV show that isn't written by moronic hacks.


:clap 

Just because it is unpredictable doesn't make it good. We dealt with that just recently with Taker's streak. It was very unpredictable but look how it's worked out so far. This doesn't make sense at all and I doubt they could fix that wieht 3 hours of explaining. Rollins literally almost killed himself to beat Evo the night before after getting butt raped for minutes in the match. Only to join Evolution the next day?

When I predicted a breakup I just assumed HHH would make a triple threat match between the 3 and when Reigns wins Dean slowly cracks thus causing the backstab and breakup.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Why? It makes no sense.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So SETH ROLLINS turns heel to join a two time losing stable eh? A stable that not even Bootista wanted to be in? That fucking WWE sense..gotta love it fpalm

Stupid fucking way to turn him.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Bfo4jd said:


> :clap :clap :clap Excellent explanation.
> 
> Read this post you fucking whiners.


LOL If you think the current WWE writing team could come up with something that thought provoking. I don't know why they decided to turn Rollins but unfortunately it probably wasn't because of their ability to tell a well written story. I agree great explanation but it really does just show another case of how some people who post on this forum could write a better show than the actual people in charge of WWE Creative right now.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Somehow, you just KNOW this is all those tumblr/Shield thread girls' fault..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Another thing that looks fucking lame is you have Batista QUIT on Evolution..pretty much going on his own..only to have Rollins (the best of the Shield) join the endangered losing Evolution team :lol


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Chan Hung said:


> So SETH ROLLINS turns heel to join a two time losing stable eh? A stable that not even Bootista wanted to be in? That fucking WWE sense..gotta love it fpalm
> 
> Stupid fucking way to turn him.


This. Shield not only won twice, but Evolution was breaking up again. If Rollins wanted to snort some of HHH's power, then he should've joined when HHH still had power...this just feels like a Russo swerve where even WWE dosen't have the reasons for Rollins backstab written yet.

THE ONLY WAY THIS WOULD HAVE WORKED is if HHH immitatly crowned Rollins as the WWE WHC Champion as his reward.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I am just going to wait and see where this all leads before I make a judgment on it.

- If the entire point is so that Roman Reigns can overcome the betrayal and Rollins is just being used as a pawn in the whole story then it was a massive mistake. Seth Rollins is way too talented to just be enhancement talent.

- If the entire point is to elevate Rollins to an entirely new level then I am all for it. Reigns has already been build up to be a beast. He already has the Survivor Series and Royal Rumble records. Those 2 things are just as big as winning a title. 


I think though that the WWE did this because they are really behind Rollins. He has been ultra protected ever since he entered the WWE, only taking pinfall loses to Bryan,Cena, and Punk and has always looked extremely strong. The thing is though that Reigns has been even more protected so it's just gone a little unnoticed. The other thing, that I don't think we can forget is that HHH choose ROLLINS to be the 1st NXT champion. That's a BIG fucking deal. The WWE obviously has huge plans for him. A very similar thing happened with Daniel Bryan. The dude was constantly in top storylines for a long time and was clearly being built up to be a huge star while in Team Hell No especially but people just ignored it and said he was going to be buried, when in reality it was in the cards all along for him to become champion. Maybe not at WM30, but at some point in 2014 it was going to happen.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Superhippy said:


> I am just going to wait and see where this all leads before I make a judgment on it.
> 
> - *If the entire point is so that Roman Reigns can overcome the betrayal and Rollins is just being used as a pawn in the whole story then it was a massive mistake. Seth Rollins is way too talented to just be enhancement talent.
> *
> ...


That's what I'm afraid of the most. Seth can make a broom look great in the ring. Reigns hasn't had one good singles match, just look at tonight. They announced the match but it never took place. Rollins would be selling and making Reigns look good. Just can't see a heel Seth being such a big time player, I really really hope I am wrong though because dude was the most talented in the Shield, he deserves a chance to be the main event.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> That's what I'm afraid of the most. Seth can make a broom look great in the ring. Reigns hasn't had one good singles match, just look at tonight. They announced the match but it never took place. Rollins would be selling and making Reigns look good. Just can't see a heel Seth being such a big time player, I really really hope I am wrong though because dude was the most talented in the Shield, he deserves a chance to be the main event.


If you go though every single storyline worrying about whether Reigns is suddenly going to turn into Superman and bury his opponents despite there being absolutely no precedent for that then you're not going to have a great time TBH.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

x78 said:


> If you go though every single storyline worrying about whether Reigns is suddenly going to turn into Superman and bury his opponents despite there being absolutely no precedent for that then you're not going to have a great time TBH.


Not sure what's every storyline when I'm just worried about this one that just happened? Before it was the fact that Rollins and Dean were inferior to Roman. Payback somewhat changed that since they all survived and all got pins.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Fkn announce team ruined it. Was imagining if J.R was still there "I'LL BE DAMMED, TRIPLE H THAT SON OF A BITCH"


----------



## Ruiner87 (Sep 8, 2008)

This segment didn't do anything for me at all, really. It's hard to articulate what I disliked about it, mainly because there were so many things to dislike, and mainly because it fills me trepidation in regards to the future of all The Shield's members. I'm concerned because the segment didn't seem over to me at all. People are saying that it was quiet because people were shocked - I thought the crowd were quiet because it was fucking stupid. They couldn't even get any chants going. No heat at all. You don't want silence. Silence is DEATH in professional wrestling. I'm scared because I feel like Ambrose will just be playing second fiddle to Reigns, and Rollins will be fed to him. Not because WWE are going out of their way to kill Ambrose and Rollins, but because they're incompetent and I can see them fucking this up even worse than they already have.

I just thought this was stupid. Of all the ways to split up The Shield, this is the one of the worst. I don't want to see what happens next. I don't want to see Reigns and Ambrose get their revenge. I just stopped watching, and don't have much intention of watching the show again.



JimCornette said:


> Fkn announce team ruined it. Was imagining if J.R was still there "I'LL BE DAMMED, TRIPLE H THAT SON OF A BITCH"


This too. Fucking hell. How about you clowns get a little passionate about your job for once? A man has just betrayed his two comrades, and you're sitting there not saying a damn thing. They should have been going insane. Idiots.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Not sure what's every storyline when I'm just worried about this one that just happened? Before it was the fact that Rollins and Dean were inferior to Roman. Payback somewhat changed that since they all survived and all got pins.


So you've spent months worrying that Reigns was being made to look stronger than Rollins and Ambrose, and now you're worried that he's going to bury Rollins. Despite the fact that Rollins has just joined Evolution FFS which is pretty much a guaranteed main-event push. 

When has Reigns ever buried anyone? When has he ever made his opponents look weak? When has he ever been anything other than a power wrestler befitting of his presence, ring style and physique? This isn't some sort of vehicle to push Reigns and bury Ambrose and Rollins. Stop listening to Pyro and paying attention to Dave Meltzer's shitty reports.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

x78 said:


> So you've spent months worrying that Reigns was being made to look stronger than Rollins and Ambrose, and now you're worried that he's going to bury Rollins. Despite the fact that Rollins has just joined Evolution FFS which is pretty much a guaranteed main-event push.
> 
> When has Reigns ever buried anyone? When has he ever made his opponents look weak? When has he ever been anything other than a power wrestler befitting of his presence, ring style and physique? This isn't some sort of vehicle to push Reigns and bury Ambrose and Rollins. Stop listening to Pyro and paying attention to Dave Meltzer's shitty reports.


Who says I pay attention to Meltzer's reports and I don't listen to Pyro. You keep assuming that along with if I wasn't on the forum I wouldn't feel this way about Reigns. If I remember correctly you're the one who seems to think all the accolades Reigns has gotten mean nothing since he hasn't gotten the WWE title. Super booking doesn't automatically mean has title and bury guys lol. Are you going to next tell me that they were all being booked equally? IMO Rollins and Dean looked inferior due to Reigns getting all the attention. 

Rollins joining Evolution doesn't guarantee anything at all. WWE has pushed talent just to give them losing streaks or make them look bad. I'll wait and see what happens with Rollins but I'm not just gonna assume he's getting a title because he is in Evo.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

Rigby said:


> There's rational unpredictability, where a character is put into a position where they abandon their friends because there's an immediately obvious and explicit benefit to betraying your friends. A rational swerve.
> 
> And then there's fucking over the people you've been fighting alongside like brothers for years so that you can join the people who asses you literally just cleanly and definitively beat in consecutive PPVs matches, the same people you JUST turned on less than _two months ago_ because they were secretly stabbing you behind the back. An irrational swerve that makes no fucking sense, but people will defend anyways because "muh unpredictability".
> 
> I guess doing stupid things that lack any hindsight is unpredictable when you're trying to watch a TV show that isn't written by moronic hacks.


Triple H's objective was to dismantle The Shield at any cost. Plan A was to take them out at Payback, and the backup plan was to try and recruit a member of The Shield. So, one would assume that (kayfabe-wise) Rollins was chosen and Triple H confronted him after the match at Payback. To say there are no benefits from associating yourself with the "boss" is completely backwards. After Orton aligned himself with the authority, he won the title and was constantly given the advantage against his opponents. How about the New Age Outlaws winning the tag team titles? Even Kane has been getting multiple title shots recently. 

So what about Batista? He left precisely because of the "empty promises" the authority gave him. But think about it, he got his shot at Wrestlemania and he failed by tapping out to Daniel Bryan. He couldn't get the job done there. Then Evolution lost at Extreme Rules because HE got pinned by Roman Reigns. He was also the first one to get eliminated at Payback, causing the match to become a 2 on 3 situation. Perhaps Triple H saw Rollins as the most vulnerable of the group, and promised him success, believing that he is capable of accomplishing what Batista failed to do. Rollins meanwhile is on his high horse with all the success of The Shield, and he's looking to elevate his career because he feels he's ready to break away from The Shield and he sees a golden opportunity. 

This may sound like me giving them the benefit of the doubt, but I'd wait at least until next week before deciding that this was nonsensical.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

I...can't believe that...The Shield is....excuse me for a moment...









I really hope this can help his career.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 4, 2011)

Lols at the people moaning that WWE is too predictable then moaning about this because it was unpredictable.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SoupBro said:


> Who says I pay attention to Meltzer's reports and I don't listen to Pyro. You keep assuming that along with if I wasn't on the forum I wouldn't feel this way about Reigns. If I remember correctly you're the one who seems to think all the accolades Reigns has gotten mean nothing since he hasn't gotten the WWE title. Super booking doesn't automatically mean has title and bury guys lol. Are you going to next tell me that they were all being booked equally? IMO Rollins and Dean looked inferior due to Reigns getting all the attention.
> 
> Rollins joining Evolution doesn't guarantee anything at all. WWE has pushed talent just to give them losing streaks or make them look bad. I'll wait and see what happens with Rollins but I'm not just gonna assume he's getting a title because he is in Evo.


I can't remember ever saying that about Reigns. I did say that getting some elimination records at SS and Royal Rumble doesn't mean shit, and that Reigns looks superior because he is superior, physically and in terms of his moveset. Obviously he has looked like the most dominant because he is the most dominant, Ambrose and Rollins' strengths lie in other areas. Reigns hasn't had 'super' booking, he's just had good booking that plays to his strengths. He hasn't been anything like a Superman and if you think he has then you clearly have no idea what one is. And if you think they're planning on burying any of the Shield members then you clearly haven't been paying attention for the last 18 months.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

It was the right move.


----------



## HurricaneHaz (Mar 24, 2014)

He did it... for The Rock


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

x78 said:


> I can't remember ever saying that about Reigns. I did say that getting some elimination records at SS and Royal Rumble doesn't mean shit, and that Reigns looks superior because he is superior, physically and in terms of his moveset. Obviously he has looked like the most dominant because he is the most dominant, Ambrose and Rollins' strengths lie in other areas. Reigns hasn't had 'super' booking, he's just had good booking that plays to his strengths. He hasn't been anything like a Superman and if you think he has then you clearly have no idea what one is. And if you think they're planning on burying any of the Shield members then you clearly haven't been paying attention for the last 18 months.


Breaking out of the Sister Abigail at EC, the "last-ditch effort" Superman side punch to Orton at Payback, just two examples of the way he has been booked that clearly show that he is being very protected. When Roman dominates, he dominates. Even after being brutalized by kendo sticks by three men he still fights back. He is more often than the others picking up the pin or causing them outright. Other than Cena (and Rusev atm), there hasn't been a single guy on the roster made to look better or stronger coming out of a feud. Even last night he was the direct cause of two of the Shield's pinfalls even though Seth actually made the cover that eliminated Batista. To top it all off he's been booked this way against guys that in the narrative of the WWE, are huge names. I really don't see how you can possibly argue that being the strongest booked guy on the card underneath the top babyface and the incoming monster heel is anything other than super.

I agree with your last sentence.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

It was definitely the right move. I'm glad it happened and I hope this means that there are big things in store for Seth Rollins.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Seth looks so out of place next to HHH and Orton, God

Like he should be beating their asses or something


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Didn't see the swerve coming so that means this was a good heel turn. Got me wondering how and why he had to turn. But I do feel like Rollins looks more of a babyface and Ambrose more of a heel. Oh well. I am intrigued in seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Pez said:


> Breaking out of the Sister Abigail at EC, the "last-ditch effort" Superman side punch to Orton at Payback, just two examples of the way he has been booked that clearly show that he is being very protected. When Roman dominates, he dominates. Even after being brutalized by kendo sticks by three men he still fights back. He is more often than the others picking up the pin or causing them outright. Other than Cena (and Rusev atm), there hasn't been a single guy on the roster made to look better or stronger coming out of a feud. Even last night he was the direct cause of two of the Shield's pinfalls even though Seth actually made the cover that eliminated Batista. To top it all off he's been booked this way against guys that in the narrative of the WWE, are huge names. I really don't see how you can possibly argue that being the strongest booked guy on the card underneath the top babyface and the incoming monster heel is anything other than super.
> 
> I agree with your last sentence.


Don't forget the time he was held back by 10 or more men only to break free and spear HHH.

I don't think I said anyone in the a Shield will get buried and if I did I'm wrong. They all are talented and should make it, I just wouldn't be surprised if they used Seth and Dean to help propel Reigns to the top first even though he is the one who isn't ready at all.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Feels like a turn just for the sake of shock value since the rest of the product is shit.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

I think people are losing sight of the fact that HHH is the boss. That's the only justification Rollins needs. Being in good standing with the Authority means he can get a title shot whenever he pleases.


----------



## cokecan567 (Jan 31, 2012)

michael cole sucks balls. he ruined that fucking segment, it would of been much more epic if Jim Ross was still on commentary


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

My God can you stop moaning about Reings superman booking and then go YES YES YES???


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This heel turn seems familiar:*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What a stupid damn swerve. A swerve just to swerve. The Shield, despite the Evolution angle being completed booked wrong and lazy, still had some life left as they were over as hell and still benefitted from being a team but now because Bryan's title reign has been mangled, Bray is no longer a title contender or top heel thanks to Cena, and Evolution booked to be made as old chumps, you decide to turn Rollins and for what? Just to speed up the Reigns force when it should be a natural Reigns push? 

And all of you tryhards and whiteknighters that are going to blast people for calling this stupid, lazy, and nonsensical can stop. The same people who told others to wait out the Bray/Cena storyline after Mania since "Bray was going to be put over huge" are the same ones going to say this turn will do "wonders for Rollins's career" when he's only going to be fed to Reigns as a plot device for Reigns/HHH to which eventually will go Reigns/Cena.

This is stupid. Period. Fuck waiting for this storyline to play this out. WWE no longer has that leverage with me to think so.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The lowest circle of hell is reserved for the betrayers. Enjoy spending eternity in Satan's mouth Seth you no good son of a bitch :bahgawd

:jose

:russo

Seriously though, no me gusta.


----------



## theswayzetrain (Mar 19, 2013)

Good move wwe


----------



## Stinger23 (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm not sure what the WWE is thinking now. I didn't like the Shield as heels but once they turned face they were one of the highlights of the show. Now they just destroy them for no reason? Really stupid. Almost as bad as Wyatt literally getting buried by Cena. I'm starting to think Russo is secretly in charge.


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

"Sholdve been Ambrose" if it was him it is expected, nice to see how the game has changed. Im marking out so bad right now. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

The way I see it and apologies if this has already been said as i haven't had time to read all the pages, but i think that Rollins is a natural face that people want to cheer for probably more so than Reigns, so if they want Reigns as the top face they can't have someone get more pops then him.

You wouldn't want Reigns to take the title from Brian so this way let Rollins win money in the bank and win the title and then take it from there.

As much as I loved the Shield I am very excited for a Rollins single push, just imagion the matches between Rollins and Ambrose or Brian


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

They might be a 'losing' evolution team but they own the fucking company, I know who I'd rather be with


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Is he going to come out to line in the sand (Evolution's theme), and wear his old ROH gear now? Wearing the shield gear while in Evolution would look a bit odd, but then considering how Batista's been dressed recently...


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Who the fuck does "McDonalds is sure kicking Burger King's ass in the sales and image department....fuck you Ronald, I'm heading over to the better side in Burger King."

What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

Jeff Rollins said:


> The way I see it and apologies if this has already been said as i haven't had time to read all the pages, but i think that Rollins is a natural face *that people want to cheer for probably more so than Reigns, so if they want Reigns as the top face they can't have someone get more pops then him*.
> 
> You wouldn't want Reigns to take the title from Brian so this way let Rollins win money in the bank and win the title and then take it from there.
> 
> As much as I loved the Shield I am very excited for a Rollins single push, just imagion the matches between Rollins and Ambrose or Brian


What? There's a reason Roman gets the biggest pops you know... 

Why does everything about the Shield have to turn into lets all shit on Roman because he's the most popular!? And it's Bryan,not Brian


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't get it. Like, The Shield literally did a complete clean sweep over Evolution the night before, which is like, what, 2nd or 3rd time they've won now? What is the belief meant to be here? That with Rollins rather than Batista Evolution are now a stronger force? Odd.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

All these "but hes a natural face!" comments are pretty stupid. Yeah, we get it. Seth would definitely be a great face. Does that mean that he cant, or shouldnt play a heel? Fuck no. He absolutely can play a convincing heel. Stop it with the simple minded bullshit. Same with the Ambrose/heel shit. Just because they have the potential to be great at a certain thing does not mean that you should delegate them to those roles for the duration of their careers. They should also be given the chance to expand their characters...


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

pipboy1995 said:


> What? There's a reason Roman gets the biggest pops you know...
> 
> Why does everything about the Shield have to turn into lets all shit on Roman because he's the most popular!? And it's Bryan,not Brian



There were plenty of times that Rollins was the one getting the pops.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

I wouldn't of done it, but that's just personal taste. I'm excited to see where this is going.

Rollins has such an exciting arsenal of moves that the fans cheer for him easily. Reigns is hugely popular as well, which they wouldn't want to ruin by having him in Evolution. Ambrose to me would be the guy I would think that joined, cause he's a heel - and also Reigns & Rollins are like a good Thunder & Lightning combo, with Rollins being a somewhat better talker then Reigns so I could of swore that if anybody was gonna join HHH, it would be Ambrose.

But in Kayfabe it makes sense, Rollins aerial assault has basically cost Evolution their last two matches against the Shield. So all of us always bitch about WWE not following through with logical storyline progression, well this follows it pretty well.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I am not going to read all these pages, something that just hit me is this, what IF at the next PPV they are doing a 3-on-2 match, and all this is just to get Triple H and Orton in the ring so Seth can turn BACK face and they beat down Hunter and Orton? Think about it, Triple H comes to Seth and maybe Seth accept the offer, afterwards he goes to Dean and Roman and tells them "Well we have away to get them in a match and have our way with them" or some crap like that, so we have the match come up, Seth, Orton, Hunter vs Dean and Roman, during the match Seth turns on Evolution and him, Roman, and Dean beat them down.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I am not going to read all these pages, something that just hit me is this, what IF at the next PPV they are doing a 3-on-2 match, and all this is just to get Triple H and Orton in the ring so Seth can turn BACK face and they beat down Hunter and Orton? Think about it, Triple H comes to Seth and maybe Seth accept the offer, afterwards he goes to Dean and Roman and tells them "Well we have away to get them in a match and have our way with them" or some crap like that, so we have the match come up, Seth, Orton, Hunter vs Dean and Roman, during the match Seth turns on Evolution and him, Roman, and Dean beat them down.


Exactly what i was thinking, im not sure it will last long but we will see.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Who the fuck does "McDonalds is sure kicking Burger King's ass in the sales and image department....fuck you Ronald, I'm heading over to the better side in Burger King."
> 
> What. The. Fuck?


To me, it makes kayfabe sense in way because it gives Rollins opportunities to further his career as a singles competitor. Siding with the boss can give him title shots he wouldn't have got as part of The Shield, opportunities he wouldn't have got remaining with The Shield. Granted, Rollins seems like the last one who would be fueled by that, but lets see where it goes.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

That's fucking stupid. Shield have already beaten them TWICE. Evolution are no longer a viable threat to them. Why would they need to "set them up" just to beat them again when they already did fairly within the rules of their matches of the previous two? That makes no sense.

This was clearly a swerve to swerve because Batista is leaving early to promote his movie and they needed a way to ride the Evolution wave still (even though that is also stupid since Evolution have been beaten twice anyways).



> To me, it makes kayfabe sense in way because it gives Rollins opportunities to further his career as a singles competitor. Siding with the boss can give him title shots he wouldn't have got as part of The Shield, opportunities he wouldn't have got remaining with The Shield. Granted, Rollins seems like the last one who would be fueled by that, but lets see where it goes.


And for what? Just to be Orton and HHH's shadow. I guarantee Orton or HHH will be champion again before Rollins so in that sense, what does it matter? Why leave a dominant group that was CLEARLY making the WWE its' yard to the point where they eventually would have been given title shots anyways just to align with the people you've beaten twice?

If the Shield have already lost once (or even twice), yes this storyline would make SO much sense but Rollins doesn't really need Evolution. Him and the Shield, since they have dominated Evolution throughout this feud, could have forced HHH to give them one anyways.

It was just typical, no long term storyline booking.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Who the fuck does "McDonalds is sure kicking Burger King's ass in the sales and image department....fuck you Ronald, I'm heading over to the better side in Burger King."
> 
> What. The. Fuck?


fpalm fail analogy. Stop trying to be a smart-ass.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

The Hitman said:


> Exactly what i was thinking, im not sure it will last long but we will see.


I mean if you think about it, it plays into the storyline perfectly and it's just one more time Evolution failed to adapted, and also another time they pretty much screwed themselves. I mean I doubt this will happen because it's way to much story telling for WWE, but it would be nice to see at the same time.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

Priceless Blaze said:


> I am not going to read all these pages, something that just hit me is this, what IF at the next PPV they are doing a 3-on-2 match, and all this is just to get Triple H and Orton in the ring so Seth can turn BACK face and they beat down Hunter and Orton? Think about it, Triple H comes to Seth and maybe Seth accept the offer, afterwards he goes to Dean and Roman and tells them "Well we have away to get them in a match and have our way with them" or some crap like that, so we have the match come up, Seth, Orton, Hunter vs Dean and Roman, during the match Seth turns on Evolution and him, Roman, and Dean beat them down.


You never know, but it would be a little predictable. It would be kinda pointless him joining Evolution to beat them from within, so to speak, considering they've already beaten them twice while both have been full strength. What would be the point of this after Evolution lose Batista and theoretically become even weaker? I see lots of title shots for Rollins coming in the meantime, maybe even a shot at MITB, purely as a gift from the boss.  I totally see where you're coming from, but the way I look at it, it's Rollins looking to better himself as a competitor.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

This was a little sad since The Shield has been the best thing going and I knew Ambrose wouldn't turn, he actually makes a Badass face at the moment. It was shocking and wow it's going to be weird not seeing all 3 of them walking through the crowd in the tactical uniform anymore, well without Rollins. Hopefully Ambrose and Reigns stay together a little longer to combat Evolution. Honestly don't know what to say, Dean's face sold it perfectly after Seth hit Roman, you look at it really deep, Rollins turned on Men who were like Brothers to him. I'm excited to see where this goes just can't believe The Shield is seemingly over.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Bfo4jd said:


> fpalm fail analogy. Stop trying to be a smart-ass.


If you had stopped trying to be a "rebel just to be different" poster, you would have seen the analogy makes sense.

If a bigger company is beating it's competitor by a large sum from making money and growing image, why leave that company to its' weaker competitor?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

HEELWarro said:


> You never know, but it would be a little predictable. *It would be kinda pointless him joining Evolution to beat them from within, so to speak, considering they've already beaten them twice while both have been full strength. What would be the point of this after Evolution lose Batista and theoretically become even weaker?* I see lots of title shots for Rollins coming in the meantime, maybe even a shot at MITB, purely as a gift from the boss.  I totally see where you're coming from, but the way I look at it, it's Rollins looking to better himself as a competitor.


That's the only fault I had with my own idea, but I guess the way they could explain it so it makes sense if this was the road they take, they wanted to put the final nail in the coffin of Evolution, and what better way to do it than at their own game? You get them where you want them, and BOOM you strike.

Now, if this means a lot of good things are in store for Rollins I hope he really is with them because he's been my favorite from the start and I'd really like if he'd get a big push into the main event.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I am not going to criticise the Rollins heel turn just yet because I want to see how they follow up with an explanation on the next show. However, I will say that my immediate reaction is that it seems oddly timed considering the two straight Shield victories over Evolution. 

Besides that, however, you're all missing the bigger picture here. Don't get your hopes up with Rollins - WWE's plan is quite evidently to book Roman Reigns vs. Triple H at SummerSlam. That likely means Reigns will be a sole babyface heading into that match. So as much as the Rollins heel turn seems surprising at first, it is probably the first of two turns, with Ambrose set to turn in the next few months. I'm going to guess that Ambrose sticks with Reigns at first but is also eventually turned to join The Authority.


----------



## Joel Anthony (Jan 25, 2012)

Ambrose has the more heel like qualities but I guess this was good. Can't wait to hear Rollins lisping his way through a heel promo now. It is good to see the crowd actually boo someone in unison with true heat rather than the "You're just lame and a heel" heat.

Would be good if Triple H 'gets to' Ambrose next, though, and gets him to turn and makes this a whole Rollins/Ambrose/HHH/Orton vs Reigns thing, which would make him an even bigger babyface.


----------



## The.Great......One (May 29, 2014)

TJC93 said:


> They might be a 'losing' evolution team but they own the fucking company, I know who I'd rather be with


This. Seth obviously wants more and he wants to be the best. Kayfabe wise, he would get a lot of girls, money, and more opportunity if he's with the "boss".


----------



## BuffbeenStuffed (Nov 20, 2012)

Of all the people that turned within the shield, I cannot see Roman reigns turning heel, considering they see him as the next John Cena and want him to be loved by all the fans , besides if they turned him it would of been a mistake right on the spot. Dean Ambrose who is the most natural to being a heel of the three I could not see joining another group to play second fiddle, he is too big a personality and his aura differs from what Evolution brings, he should be his own man if and when he goes solo. That leaves Seth Rollins , i will say this, if he has joined just to be the guy that takes the pinfalls, loses and bumps then it will be a waste of time


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

All I wanna say is Hunter is God, can mold Rollins into his own corporate champion now, f'in genius, Hunter smiling like a cocky son of a bi*ch made it for me :hhh2


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

People mad about it not being Ambrose who turned? Ambrose is better off away from Evolution, he's insane and wouldn't really fit with Evolution. It's inevitable that he will continue to go batshit crazy but this is a great experiment for now to see how Ambrose and Rollins can work in reverse roles, give it a chance. I love Ambrose and loved his work as Moxley so I have mega confidence in him. Also Rollins could be the guy WWE want to push as the eventual Face now not Roman so this works for me as well. I like Roman but he still needs work.

I think people are underestimating Rollins potential as a heel as well.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

After thinking about it for 10 mins after the show, I loved it. I mourned The Shield and then thought that turning Rollins, a natural babyface was perfect. It makes sense because he was the architect, the man that held the group together, was tired of being that guy, managing the egos, putting his body on line but not getting the credit.

When he turns face, it will work fine, its not like he'll stay heel his whole career but this way, you make Rollins a bigger star, while keeping the mouthpiece of the shield with Reigns who still needs time to grow.

I'll always Believe in the Shield.


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

Ambrose may have more "heel like qualities" but he also doesn't really fit the mold of a corporate follower either. If Ambrose is going to turn, he should turn in a way that sets him as a loose cannon on his own.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I am guessing HHH offered Rollins alot of money and promises of a championship match in the near future. I know alot of you feel Ambrose should have turned because he is a natural heel but kayfabe wise he is not HHH's type. Ambrose is a loose cannon and so unpredictable, HHH won't be able to control him. Non kayfabe wise, Ambrose is needed to protect Reigns when it comes to promos. Rollins is improved in that area but still not nearly as good as Dean is.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

My question now is it's 3 against 2 in favor of evolution. Will Reigns and Ambrose get a 3rd member?


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

They shouldn't add anyone. Waters down the team and the only one that works is a young guy, somewhat of a high flyer that can talk okay.. That would be Sami Zayn imo.


----------



## CupofCoffee (Apr 3, 2012)

Oberyn died, Rollins betrayed us - so far, this has not been a good week for justice. :jose


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

I didn't see that swerve coming at all. I guess thats why they call it a swerve.

I'll be over here crying.


----------



## Be a rosebud (May 20, 2014)

What a lot of you seem to forget was the sheid was part of the authority when they debuted so HHH clearly made them at them time, it makes perfect sense him planting a mole in as one of them in case they ever turned on him like they are doing now.
Seth Rollins in the peace maker of the group anyway so now reigns and ambrose will be fighting with each others egos as well as evolution!

Don't be a lemon be a rose bud


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

This BS they're doing with the title is retarded. I cringed when Steph said "In 4 weeks". YOU JUST ADVAERTISED DOING SOMETHHING ABOUT THE TITLE AT YOUR LAST PPV. now you're prolonging it to the next? WWE should have been more decisive on this, and vacated the belt. Then when Rollins joined Evolution, HHH would have given him THE ONLY REWARD WORTHY OF BETRAYING HIS FRIENDS, the grand prize in WWE: The WWE WHC Championship. If he crowned Rollins tonight, everything would've made sense and finally the Main Event would've had direction again.

I think the best way would've been to retain their current direction (except Steph's horrible advertisement 4 weeks later), and had HHH announce the new Champion after the swerve. It would've put HHH over huge, as that would mean he just stripped Bryan of the title as well, a truly heel move.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

Shit would be a lot more interesting if they had just stripped Bryan of the title and had the MITB for the championship with all these guys involved. I'm not sure how Bryan is going to be able to regain relevance with all the other stuff that is going on, he really should have dropped the belt.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

Orton would have had a fit if HHH did that.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*



x78 said:


> Shit would be a lot more interesting if they had just stripped Bryan of the title and had the MITB for the championship with all these guys involved. I'm not sure how Bryan is going to be able to regain relevance with all the other stuff that is going on, he really should have dropped the belt.


Not as cool as HHH giving Rollins the belt. Rollins would've gotten a huge cred boost from it, it would've justified him backstabbing his buddies, and the title picture is suddenly interesting (with HHH/Orton protecting Rollins' reign)



JTB33b said:


> Orton would have had a fit if HHH did that.


I think Orton's gimmick right now is that he doesn't have a gimmick. He's just been a shell of a man since WM. They never even justified what Orton gets from Evolution. he's also NEVER liked HHH since breaking up with Evolution in 2004.

What I'm saying is who gives a shit what Orton thinks? Just let him stand there and do nothing like he's been doing the whole Evolution run.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

I think if they knew Bryan would be out this long they definitely should of stripped him of the titles. This whole angle is making Bryan look very selfish.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*



Joseph92 said:


> I think if they knew Bryan would be out this long they definitely should of stripped him of the titles. This whole angle is making Bryan look very selfish.


I think WWE thought they could actually make this storyline interesting. There's no way they thought Bryan would only be out for 1 week post-surgery. No, they thought they could make an interesting storyline - *maybe even more interesting then that fantastic Bryan/Kane feud? Remember that?*

I can't decide if WWE right now is worse then during the Cena/Laurinitis feud. They must be holding back all their interesting stuff for that "Summer storyline". At least, I hope. Save us Lesner


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*



sesshomaru said:


> Not as cool as HHH giving Rollins the belt. Rollins would've gotten a huge cred boost from it, it would've justified him backstabbing his buddies, and the title picture is suddenly interesting (with HHH/Orton protecting Rollins' reign)QUOTE]
> 
> But if HHH did that I think Orton and Batista (if he stayed around) would be pissed at HHH.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

isn't he going to be ready by MITB?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*



Joseph92 said:


> sesshomaru said:
> 
> 
> > Not as cool as HHH giving Rollins the belt. Rollins would've gotten a huge cred boost from it, it would've justified him backstabbing his buddies, and the title picture is suddenly interesting (with HHH/Orton protecting Rollins' reign)QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

It was a Russo Swerve. If Rollins wanted to suckle on HHH's powerful tits, then *HE SHOULD HAVE BACKED OUT WHEN HHH DENIED BATISTA EVERYTHING HE PROMISED HIM WHEN BATISTA JOINED EVOLUTION.*

HHH isn't giving shit to anyone except himself. Yet watch Rollins say next week "HHH promised me the world, so I backstabbed my trustworthy friends to get it".


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Loved it...Im not a shield mark...but does anyone join the Shield? I would love to say Sting...but who knows


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Rollins turning heel was shocking, but it doesnt make sense? in kayfabe, a guy you just beat down with a sledgehammer and have been fighting for the past couple of months just seems weird. HHH only just battered Rollins with a sledgehammer last week!


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Totally made sense. Ambrose and Reigns are guys that can no question stand alone. Rollins on the other hand, people would say he needs more time or help or is missing something. Well, looking at it from that perspective, I would say who better to be alongside than Trips and Orton. Plus it keeps the Evolution formula rolling along without a skip. Definitely the right choice.


----------



## Jeff Rollins (May 11, 2014)

ManicPowerBomb said:


> Totally made sense. Ambrose and Reigns are guys that can no question stand alone. Rollins on the other hand, people would say he needs more time or help or is missing something.


I don't think that Rollins needs more time, imo he's the most talented member of the Shield and can definitely stand on his own. The only thing is mic work and it's not fantastic but it's not as bad as people make out.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Anyone else pissed off that the Shield never triple powerbombed Triple H (and now, never will)?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm really conflicted about this.

On the one hand, I'm happy Rollins turned because that means Reigns isn't going to be the only one pushed for the sake of both Rollins and Ambrose dropping down the card. At the same time though, Ambrose is the perfect heel and now I have a feeling out of all the members, he's the most likely to be left behind and play second fiddle to everyone else. Which sucks because he's my favourite member of the Shield.

Conflicted .


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wrong guy. Should've been Ambrose. 

Are the WWE trying on purpose to fuck up the natural order of things and therefore sabotage careers? 

Rollins = Most natural babyface in existence
Ambrose = Most natural heel in the WWE 

I know that with Rollins' talent, he can make it work but Ambrose would've been better as a heel.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> Wrong guy. Should've been Ambrose.
> 
> Are the WWE trying on purpose to fuck up the natural order of things and therefore sabotage careers?
> 
> ...


I agree with this though except for Ambrose turning heel. Honestly the one who should've turned was Reigns since the people would've naturally started booing him against a much better talent like Rollins.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

Shikamaru said:


> Seth Rollins or is he really Sasuke Uchiha?


a lot of parallels isn't there? 

can't wait to see where this goes

but yes, SETH ROLLINS HAS BECOME A MISSNING NIN!!!

Reigns vs Rollins

TRUST IS DEAD!!


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Be a rosebud said:


> *What a lot of you seem to forget was the sheid was part of the authority when they debuted* so HHH clearly made them at them time, it makes perfect sense him planting a mole in as one of them in case they ever turned on him like they are doing now.
> Seth Rollins in the peace maker of the group anyway so now reigns and ambrose will be fighting with each others egos as well as evolution!
> 
> Don't be a lemon be a rose bud



Um no. The Shield debuted as mercenaries hired by Paul Heyman to help CM Punk keep his championship. Just because HHH has been rewriting history for the past couple of months doesn't make it anymore true.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

:banderas

That was epic. Now can we have a heel Rollins vs. face Bryan feud? :mark:


----------



## MikeTO (May 17, 2013)

They turned wrong guy. I don´t care how much shocking they tried to be, but this is just bull.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

its177 said:


> I agree with this though except for Ambrose turning heel. Honestly the one who should've turned was Reigns since the people would've naturally started booing him against a much better talent like Rollins.


Well, we all know that Reigns being the new golden boy is never going to be turning till he finally gets the belt even if the crowd boos him (and I did hear a ton of ironic cheers for Randy when he was just about to DDT Reigns on the chair). 

I'm just more referring to the fact that Ambrose is a natural born heel. He already has the character in place. And Rollins is just a pure babyface. Plus he's a complete misfit in evolution. He doesn't have that kind of presence. 

Reigns is definitely the best fit for evolution, but since they won't turn him, they should've at least gone with the guy who's a natural heel.



NastyYaffa said:


> :banderas
> 
> That was epic. Now can we have a heel Rollins vs. face Bryan feud? :mark:


Probably not gonna happen. I'm pretty sure that Evolution is going to be booked through till at least Summerslam.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

So what if their natural abilities is favored to face or heel. They're not going to have Rollins stay heel his whole career and when he turns on HHH, He'll be an even bigger babyface.

The three were not over as well alone as they were together. This helps push all three but Esp. Rollins, who could actually be a main event guy by Summerslam. That is huge.


----------



## BORT (Oct 5, 2009)

Reaper Jones said:


> I'm just more referring to the fact that Ambrose is a natural born heel. He already has the character in place. And Rollins is just a pure babyface. Plus he's a complete misfit in evolution. He doesn't have that kind of presence.


Oh yea in no way was I criticizing Ambrose's ability to be heel. He's definitely a natural born heel.

And yea I agree 100% about Rollins being a babyface. But I do think he can pull off being great heel too(since he's great on the mic imo) but I think as of right now he would've been better suited as a face. 

Plus I don't think he fits in Evolution as well, though I wonder, is he now a MEMBER of Evolution, or is Evolution done and he's just a guy who happened to side with Triple H?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Lazyking said:


> So what if their natural abilities is favored to face or heel. They're not going to have Rollins stay heel his whole career and when he turns on HHH, He'll be an even bigger babyface.
> 
> The three were not over as well alone as they were together. This helps push all three but Esp. Rollins, who could actually be a main event guy by Summerslam. That is huge.


It actually does matter in terms of quality of product that people will witness in the short term. Basically the quality of the current program declines because of the wrong people in the wrong spot imo. 

Also, how do you book Rollins as part of Evolution though? He most likely won't get any mic time (which will become a huge sore spot for Rollins marks within a couple of weeks) because it'll be HHH and Ambrose/Reigns going back and forth. In the short term, as a member of Evolution, he'll be eating most of the pins. Probably getting the beatdowns. And eventually becoming the evolution's weakest link. 

Lastly, I'm skeptical about the eventual turn on HHH even being booked. It's just as likely they'd book him to be simply discarded from Evolution. 

Anyways, I don't want to get into too much unforeseeable territory either. This could go any way for Rollins, but I don't think him being the third wheel in Evolution will do him any favours just like it hasn't done Orton and Batista any favours since Evolution re-formed. The guys on the other side of the heel faction always benefit more in the end. Always .. simply because they're booked to win the PPV's which really matter. So from my vantage point, it has every chance of being bad for Rollins as a whole.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I don't really care, he's the most talented guy in The Shield and has a better shot of getting good matches out of Reigns than Ambrose did and good matches out of Ambrose that Reigns does. I just find it stupid from a logic standpoint. Last night The Shield beat Evolution easily, all was good. Today Rollins joins them. When did this conversation happen? When did Triple H convince him to join? It's dumb. Just a swerve for the purpose of being shocking, makes no sense.


----------



## RangerXavier (Dec 21, 2013)

its177 said:


> though I wonder, is he now a MEMBER of Evolution, or is Evolution done and he's just a guy who happened to side with Triple H?


I hope evolution is done, they've been pretty lame tbh. its just not the same without the original four. Maybe Rollins can be refered to as a Triple H guy now


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

Reaper Jones said:


> Anyways, I don't want to get into too much unforeseeable territory either. This could go any way for Rollins, but I don't think him being the third wheel in Evolution will do him any favours just like it hasn't done Orton and Batista any favours since Evolution re-formed. The guys on the other side of the heel faction always benefit more in the end. Always .. simply because they're booked to win the PPV's which really matter. So from my vantage point, it has every chance of being bad for Rollins as a whole.


No I think it will be good for Rollins. When he eventually turns on HHH he will be an even bigger babyface than when he was for the past couple months. I don't like the Shield disbanding but this could be really good for Seth in the end run


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

Or maybe just have Rollins beating Bryan's ass for the title fair and square at MITB.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Missed this last night, can't wait to see it now.


----------



## Krokodil (Aug 27, 2013)

:clap


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Or maybe just have Rollins beating Bryan's ass for the title fair and square at MITB.


If Rollins beats D'Bry at MITB we all know D'Bry is coming in with several bandages and casts to signify that he is injured thus an excuse, not like most of his matches in the past 6 months where they've done the situation ad naseum


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

I'm a huge Bryan mark and even a part of me thinks that Bryan should've been stripped of the belts at Payback. However, this would've led to a different kind of meltdown on this forum from a different group of complainers. 

We all know that the WWE is fairly conservative with the belts now and for good reason. I really think that switching hands too much is bad for the belt which was the case during the AE. I remember it being one of the biggest criticisms and the first time the rumblings of all belts being mere props started happening. 

I think that the belts should never be vacated. It's worse for the value of the belt itself and does nothing for anyone and amounts to zero sum booking in the end.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

What do you think? I think yeah, that would be cool. I put some options to the poll, so you can vote.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

Would not mind seeing Zayn/Graves.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

Nah. Just let Ambrose/Reigns lead it as a two-man group now.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Nope. It's not gonna have the same dynamic if they get some random dude in there. I honestly don't think they should keeps Ambrose and Reigns together for much longer now either. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dirtnose (Aug 15, 2006)

Holy shit dat swerve doe. Well played WWE. I'm curious if this was all Triple H's doing, instead of the usual shit we get from Vince. I've been enjoying the Evolution vs Shield feud so much, it's been so well done the entire way through. Fantastic timing as well, they pass the torch to all 3 members, then split them up so they can start to carve there own path.

This is the first time in ages WWE has used some of there younger talent properly, build them up against credible opponents, put them over and keep them relevant. It's been done so perfectly, and if this is all HHH, I commend the guy, I haven't been this entertained in WWE for a long time. Fantastic.

Also, is Rollins a member of Evolution now? It would be cool to see a new Evolution, they just need one more guy, they already have 3/4 of it, the past in Triple H, the present in Orton and the future in Rollins, would be a perfect time to add another up and comer in to the mix.

It makes me wonder if the rumour of HHH and Vince's visions clashing is true. I wouldn't be surprised if HHH has controlled this story the entire way through, the feud itself feels like a breath of fresh air.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

It will be Batista at Summerslam turning him face in the process


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Wrong guy. Should've been Ambrose.
> 
> Are the WWE trying on purpose to fuck up the natural order of things and therefore sabotage careers?
> 
> ...



Yeah but Ambrose's persona doesn't mesh with Evolution at all. He's better as a solo, loose cannon heel.

Reigns was the best fit I agree, but they are definitely building him up for a big babyface push so Rollins was the only option. It will be interesting how the next few months advance. Ambrose is doing so good as a babyface, maybe Seth will surprise us too.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Not necessary and would've probably been overkill. They'd do better letting it slow burn, if they wanna go there with Rollins straight away, and allow Rollins to gun for Bryan. I wanna see him be targeted rather than Rollins just cheaply get handed the title. 

Also, agree with the above comments about Bryan needing to be stripped. Can't help but think this is being even more of a killer towards his momentum with the dragging it out. Shock value and anger fuel great things.

Stripping him would not only gain heat on Authority but would further continue Bryan's Underdog labelling. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Imagine if ambrose turns on reigns next? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ericksonnat (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> It will be Batista at Summerslam turning him face in the process


This is exactly what I was thinking. Batista is the furthest thing from over right now, so his exit last night will prompt his return at Summer Slam as the third member of the Shield, putting him into the stratosphere in the process. Get comfy until then though, I suspect Ambrose and Reigns will be getting beat up pretty much every week until then.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Thuganomics said:


> Imagine if ambrose turns on reigns next?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wouldn't put it past them, that may actually happen.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

Well if Rollins is joining Evolution. That'll make it 3 on 2 and Evolution can finally get the upper hand over The Shield in their feud, prompting a new member to join the Shield and we've got the debuting Sami Zayn.

But in all honesty, i think Rollins is just the first of the Shield to 'adapt'. Ambrose and Reigns will continue to get destroyed from now on, putting up the best fight that they can until Ambrose will also 'adapt' turning on Reigns and thus making Reigns a singles guy ready for his big face push and match with HHH at SummerSlam.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

They're really fearing the fan backlash if they strip Bryan of the title I guess. And it's too soon to award the title to Orton again and Rollins isn't ready for it yet. Only person that makes sense to be awarded the belts is HHH himself.


----------



## Hawkamania (Sep 9, 2009)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*



In Punk We Trust said:


> It will be Batista at Summerslam turning him face in the process


I hope not! I think that would be awful.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

Wouldn't mind Sami Zayn but if they add a new member, they have to plan to keep the Shield together for another couple years or so and I don't think they want to do that.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

I kinda marked out at Sami Zayn .. only problem being that Zayn comes across as a bit of goofball, non-serious type .. in the limited exposure I've had to him.



tylermoxreigns said:


> Nope. It's not gonna have the same dynamic if they get some random dude in there. I honestly don't think they should keeps Ambrose and Reigns together for much longer now either.


Considering that Reigns is HHH's main target now that he's broken up the Shield, I wouldn't be surprised if an Ambrose turn on Reigns is next. Maybe by the end of the next PPV or even before that. 

It would make sense for both Rollins and Ambrose to turn on Reigns giving Reigns a full sympathetic babyface pop when it does happen.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

Everyone's been complaining about Reigns getting the super push and being the next big thing.

And once again the WWE does the right thing and pulls Seth Rollins into Evolution. That's the swerve that no one saw coming. Seth has always been the most talented wrestler in the Shield. He's miles ahead of his partners.

Looks like the HHH has unofficially crowned the next big SuperStar in Seth Rollins. Could WM31 be Seth Rollins vs Daniel Bryan?

Seriously, the super push for Roman has been a smoke screen. The WWE is more behind Seth Rollins now. And that's exactly what we all wanted, right?

Kudos Triple H!!! :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Not sure we'll see a new members. What with the Reigns promo about how strong their bond is and everything. They were practically brothers and bringing in a new member now would just look... awkward? Out of place? It wouldn't be the same and theres a danger that fans won't give it a chance unless it is a guy like Zayn who could come and in be explosive from the get go.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Anyone else think Rollins doesn't suit Evolution?*

I feel like Ambrose was a better choice imo. He has the better look for it (Think of a clean cut Orton when he joined Evolution.) and comes across as more of a heel while Rollins is more of a face.


----------



## Sociopath (May 29, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

Scott Steiner is what IWC truly wants.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

If this does happen I just pray that it's not Sheamus. Personally I think Cesaro would fit in perfectly but of course won't happen.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Should have been Ambrose. He's the most natural heel in the group. Rollins is more suited as babyface.


Rollins makes the most sense to me by a long way.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else think Rollins doesn't suit Evolution?*

I think of the Evolution members the only one that fits in looks wise is Roman Reigns. It will be interesting to see how Rollins turns up next week as I assume he will have a completely new look to make him fit in.


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

How the fuck does Sami Zayn fit in with the shield?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

I wanna see Seth Vs Daniel at MITB to be honest then see Daniel vs Brock at Summerslam!


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

This all ends with Reigns going over Triple H one on one. Hopefully though by that point Rollins has secured himself a successful future and Ambrose is bordering on unhinged tweener fan favourite. Hopefully.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

Sadly I think The Shield is really coming to an end. I was legit upset when Rollins turned on Ambrose and Reigns. A new member just wouldn't feel right. Ambrose is probably going to turn on Reigns as well in order to me him (Reigns) the poor babyface who has to beat the odds at Summerslam against Hunter.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

I feel like I'm the only one on this forum that thinks Ambrose is a good babyface. A loose canon babyface is something fresh and Dean is the best guy for the job.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

Or Rollins was turned to be fed to Reigns.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else think Rollins doesn't suit Evolution?*

I'd say Reigns is more suited.

Ambrose like doesn't suit Evolution at all.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Anyone else think Rollins doesn't suit Evolution?*

Only member of the Shield that actually fits Evolution is Reigns in terms of look and presence ... but at this point I don't think this is about new members of evolution, but about destroying the Shield and giving Reigns a singles babyface run. 

I full expect Ambrose to turn on Reigns fairly soon as well breaking up the Shield in its entirety with Reigns starting to come out in trunks. I mean they have stripped him off his vest two nights in a row much to the glee of his female fans


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Anyone else think Rollins doesn't suit Evolution?*

I think I'm going to give it more than literally five minutes of an angle before writing it off.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

It's actually a pretty good idea. I wouldn't have minded seeing that at all.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Anyone else think Rollins doesn't suit Evolution?*

I felt like it was a swerve, just to swerve.

Rollins' look and moveset scream face. We know Ambrose is the natural heel of the group. Ambrose has an entire back catalog of playing the heel and doing it very well and in a unique way.

I am curious to see what happens here in the long run + Rollins' kayfabe reason for turning.


----------



## FoundLacking (Mar 29, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

For now he's going to be completely overshadowed by Orton and HHH. Until he's actually on his own we aren't going to get anything out of him.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm going to give it a chance, he may very well prove to be a solid choice, Triple H obviously believes in his capabilites and the eventual face turn will be huge. It may work similar to how Batista became a star once he left Evolution.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



FlyingBurrito said:


> Everyone's been complaining about Reigns getting the super push and being the next big thing.
> 
> And once again the WWE does the right thing and pulls Seth Rollins into Evolution. That's the swerve that no one saw coming. Seth has always been the most talented wrestler in the Shield. He's miles ahead of his partners.
> 
> ...


:austin3

Or they want to gain simpy for Roman Reigns

:draper2


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Anyone else think Rollins doesn't suit Evolution?*

I think he's a boring wrestler with a boring look who does boring flips.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Yeah but Ambrose's persona doesn't mesh with Evolution at all. He's better as a solo, loose cannon heel.
> 
> Reigns was the best fit I agree, but they are definitely building him up for a big babyface push so Rollins was the only option. It will be interesting how the next few months advance. Ambrose is doing so good as a babyface, maybe Seth will surprise us too.


I don't have a huge problem with this at all. I'm more of a conservative thinker where I think best fit = best results ... but I suppose wrestling isn't an exact science.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Should The Shield get a new member to replace Rollins?*

:lmao :lmao

No new members. Stop. The Shield is done. Only way I wanna see the Shield again is when they reunite few years down the line short term.

Sami Zayn's persona is the furthest thing from the Shield. He's more like Daniel Bryan tbh.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



Arca9 said:


> This all ends with Reigns going over Triple H one on one. Hopefully though by that point Rollins has secured himself a successful future and Ambrose is bordering on unhinged tweener fan favourite. Hopefully.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


There's still a 4th slot in Evolution. They'll keep that spot warm for Dean. They can make Seth and Dean the new Randy and Batista.

Dean will turn during a HHH vs Reigns match.


----------



## The Sharpshooter (Nov 15, 2013)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

Don't completely agree with this. It still looks like the WWE is massive on Roman Reigns - he has essentially been called the leader of the Shield and has been portrayed as such. Roman Reigns is going to be a face though so they couldn't exactly align him with Evolution. They merely found a spot for Rollins that they felt could elevate him but it doesn't mean that Reigns won't come off stronger down the line.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



FoundLacking said:


> For now he's going to be completely overshadowed by Orton and HHH. Until he's actually on his own we aren't going to get anything out of him.


I think he's the new Randy Orton of Evolution. He's gonna be the most over of the group and eventually he'll win the title. Fans will love it. Then HHH will give him the thumbs down and they'll split a couple years down the road.

The play here is the Authority vs Daniel Bryan. And the WWE needs someone they can get the fans behind against DB. Seth is that guy.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Or Rollins was turned to be fed to Reigns.


Until we see what they do with Reigns, it's too early to say that Rollins will be the next big superstar (fingers crossed though). As already stated, they could easily just build him up for Reigns to go over as he seems to be pushed for the top position and what better way than to go over his "brother" that turned on him?



Arca9 said:


> This all ends with Reigns going over Triple H one on one. Hopefully though by that point *Rollins has secured himself a successful future and Ambrose is bordering on unhinged tweener fan favourite*. Hopefully.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Praying for it. :angel


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Pacmanboi said:


> I feel like I'm the only one on this forum that thinks Ambrose is a good babyface. A loose canon babyface is something fresh and Dean is the best guy for the job.


I agree.


----------



## hag (Aug 9, 2013)

They may have chosen Rollins to turn because Rollins walked out on The Shield earlier on in the year.

btw, Seth Rollins has been trending all night.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

for starters most of the fans online seemed to have wanted ambrose to turn back heel with evolution and not rollins, secondly why would reigns become a heel if wwe potentially want him to be the next top guy like cena?

seriousy these threads about the "iwc" are retarded as hell as if every single wrestling fan on the internet thinks the exact thing together, and secondly DUDE YOU ARE POSTING ON A WRESTLING FORUM AND YET YOUR MOANING ABOUT THE "IWC"??


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

There's no doubt Seth is the most talented in the Shield. He always has been. He's better than both Ambrose and especially Reigns.



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Or Rollins was turned to be fed to Reigns.


It seems like Reigns and Ambrose was fed to Rollins last night.. Damn they got their ass whooped.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> They're really fearing the fan backlash if they strip Bryan of the title I guess. And it's too soon to award the title to Orton again and Rollins isn't ready for it yet. Only person that makes sense to be awarded the belts is HHH himself.


I don't think the fans would've backlashed that much if Rollins was handed the title. Fans would still be watching. It would actually have fit the storyline. HHH giving himself the belts does not make much sense at this point of the storyline, but breaking up the Shield by giving Rollins the choice of WWWE WHC or Shield definitely does. Gold or team - think about it.


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

I was very blindsided by that. I didn't expect rollins at all.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

If someone can post some funny fan reactions from FB, Twitter, Tumblr, anywhere, I'd be highly indebted :lol


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

I actually wanted Ambrose to break away and be built up over time, I find him the most interesting. This could wwork though


----------



## Chris32482 (Mar 4, 2010)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



FlyingBurrito said:


> Everyone's been complaining about Reigns getting the super push and being the next big thing.
> 
> And once again the WWE does the right thing and pulls Seth Rollins into Evolution. That's the swerve that no one saw coming. Seth has always been the most talented wrestler in the Shield. He's miles ahead of his partners.
> 
> ...


(1) I don't think people are so much complaining about Reigns getting a super push, rather, we just don't believe he'll be successful because quite frankly he isn't that talented. It's pretty obvious. 

(2) I think Reigns will still get the planned babyface super push, but Rollins will end up the bigger star because, for one, he's much more talented, and secondly, heels get more over in this day and age.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



Nicole Queen said:


> Until we see what they do with Reigns, it's too early to say that Rollins will be the next big superstar (fingers crossed though). As already stated, they could easily just build him up for Reigns to go over as he seems to be pushed for the top position and what better way than to go over his "brother" that turned on him?
> 
> 
> 
> Praying for it. :angel


Rollins has to prove his worth to HHH so he faces Reigns at MITB, loses while making Reigns look good, and HHH says "you want something done right, do it yourself". HHH vs Reigns at Summerslam.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Ambrose is the most sinister guy, out of the Shield, and probably the best suited for the role of a psycho heel.

But he is NOT as suited to play the "Evolution", wheelin' dealin' and nice suits, type of heel as Rollins is. I strongly disagree with anyone who says that Rollins shouldn't be a heel. He's not a natural baby face. He's a natural performer and he will do good in the role of a face OR a heel.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

To anybody's knowledge, has anyone taken Reigns under their wing to teach him the finer points of wrestling. Genuinely have no idea, but if they are planning to push him he could really benefit from this kind of thing


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Rollins has to prove his worth to HHH so he faces Reigns at MITB, loses while making Reigns look good, and HHH says "you want something done right, do it yourself". HHH vs Reigns at Summerslam.


Betting all my money that this is how it happens :lol

:clap Mad psychic skillz :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The right guy turned nobody thought to be Seth. Lol and people thought it would be dean ambrosethat would turn. Seth was always number 3 in the shield


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It caught me off guard, so they get points for that. But it caught everyone off guard for a reason and that would be because out of the three, he made the least sense to turn. I'm definitely intrigued by the choice and the Shield breaking up had to happen eventually. I'm really interested to see where this goes, and I just hope it doesn't fall like Cesaro's heel(-er) turn has done. They definitely have me tuning in for this storyline.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

First couple of minutes I was kinda shocked by the swerve. Then I started to think. Slept on it for a bit. Now I think it was the smart way to go. Consider the following:

-The break up was inevitable. I mean sure you could've kept them "in eachother's corner" like the 4 Horsemen, but my point here is that there were no more viable 6 men tag opponents lining up. After the Wyatt Fam and Evolution, that was pretty much it. Evolution was the summit. They crushed it. No more "up" to go there. Change was, again, inevitable.

-Out of the three, who's going to look ahead first? Plan ahead first? That's right, the Architect of the group...

-What does he see? He sees the change coming. As faces, with no real "threat" around they're all going to start looking at the gold. They're going to become rivals. Smart money is on landing the first blow. Add to that the fact that he can also see how much effort goes into constantly going against the grain (DBryan) and realising that having Trips in your corner is a distinct advantage, and well, you do the math... Smart money is on defecting, despite the winning streak.

-The way he does it is smart too. Shield's stock has never been higher. Can you imagine him trying to join Evolution _before _they got their assed kicked twice? Trips would be laughing at him, they were, after all, simply "soldiers". But he's proven he's at their lvl. He's proven his worth, and by betraying his teammates, showed that he's got the eye on the prize. 

-Meanwhile, Triple H's conduct can be easily explained as well. When you feel like you're the juggernaut, you're not gonna bother with subterfuge unless forced to. Back to back losses FORCED him to adapt, and he did it well.

-Ambrose wouldn't have worked. He's already spoken out vocally about his distaste of Evolution several times. Not a great match. He's also too unpredictable. If you are Triple H, that's not a great trait to look for in your future prospect who you want to mold.

-Reigns too proud to do the smart thing also makes sense... plus from a booking standpoint, it leaves Ambrose with Reigns in the group. They're gonna stop getting along through natural progression quite soon probably. Much easier to break them apart from eachother than say, Rollins and Reigns...

Rollins chose the smart move over the "right"/loyal move. And because he's so naturally likeable, it hurt more when he did it. I think WWE did great. They just need to explain it right on SD or next week's RAW. They do that, and it was a great decision.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Excellently put :clap

Other than the timing, I'm pretty much okay with the swerve. But the timing is why it works too I guess.


----------



## jcass10 (May 8, 2008)

Anyone else think they'll play this off as Triple H promised him a spot in the MITB match? I'm sure they want to get him into the match.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

It doesn't work. It makes no sense at all. We can only hope Rollins isn't stuck with them for ages.


----------



## Coney718 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bearodactyl said:


> First couple of minutes I was kinda shocked by the swerve. Then I started to think. Slept on it for a bit. Now I think it was the smart way to go. Consider the following:
> 
> -The break up was inevitable. I mean sure you could've kept them "in eachother's corner" like the 4 Horsemen, but my point here is that there were no more viable 6 men tag opponents lining up. After the Wyatt Fam and Evolution, that was pretty much it. Evolution was the summit. They crushed it. No more "up" to go there. Change was, again, inevitable.
> 
> ...


All great points and I agree 100%. At first I was shocked like everybody else, still am a little bit but no by the actual breakup, cuz we all knew that was coming, but by how it was done. I expected the Shield to break up but didnt expect one of them to be joining Evolution. And least of all Rollins. Its obvious the WWE really sees something special in Rollins to put him with Evolution. We all know Reigns will eventually get the big singles push I was afraid Rollins would get lost in the midcard. Glad to see they're doing something with him. I want to hear the explanation next week.


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

Great choice in turning Rollins, all the people saying "Hurrr durrrrr he's a natural face blah blah it should have been Ambrose" let it play out and see what happens have faith instead of shitting on the product simply because you didn't like the turn.

If anything it shows even more how it's a great decision because "The Authority" are generating even more heat from the smarks for "making the wrong choice"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

Pacmanboi said:


> I feel like I'm the only one on this forum that thinks Ambrose is a good babyface. A loose canon babyface is something fresh and Dean is the best guy for the job.


No you're not, and he is.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I just believe that Seth and Dean are good enough talents to make it work. They're both good on the mic imo and Ambrose has shown me enough to good babyface. He will turn heel but I didn't and dont want him in Evolution. Not that he wouldn't pull it off, just a suit on Dean would just be too weird.

If anything, Reigns should have turned. He has everything Kayfabe Triple H wants but I don't think they wanted to halt his face push and they likely don't trust him in the ring yet like they do Seth.

Seth Rollins is the best in ring worker of the three imo so they could push him to the top now and not even worry.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Something needed to happen and it did. This will freshen up Rollins, Ambrose and Reigns. Them as single competitors will a great addition to the whole roster.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

As sad as I am to see the Shield come to an end as a whole and after looking at it, I think it is the right move.

I don't need to go into detail as most of it has been mentioned, it's time for the 3 of them to slowly start their ascension into singles competition and hopefully the mainevent scene. After last night they had indeed done it all, Evolution was reformed to put the Shield over in a big way and they did.

I can't wait to hear the explanation and where it all leads, what will happen with Ambrose and Reigns is also crucially important.

Very good swerve at a good time IMO, this opens a lot of avenues for many different stories and feuds etc.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

ThisIzLeon said:


> Great choice in turning Rollins, all the people saying "Hurrr durrrrr he's a natural face blah blah it should have been Ambrose" let it play out and see what happens have faith instead of shitting on the product simply because you didn't like the turn.
> 
> If anything it shows even more how it's a great decision because "The Authority" are generating even more heat from the smarks for "making the wrong choice"
> 
> ...


Why is it a great choice though? It makes sense, but is it really the best option?

And of course it matters what someone's natural tendencies are because then they can do an even better job. 

If you had a round hole, would you try to squeeze a square peg in that and expect it to be the best fit? Problem is that Ambrose' talents as a downright psycho (and on the mic) have been so significantly downplayed in the WWE that people don't realize the potential of greatness that lurks beneath .. which I think can only be fully realized when that psycho character he's perfected over the years is let out. Of course it's going to happen down the line - but I was hoping that him turning on the Shield would be the start of that character progression.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Don't like it.

He's a good heel but a much better face. Also absolutely gutted The Shield are over, I know they might carry on as two or get someone else but it wont be the same. They could have carried on for a lot longer IMO.

On the positive side it means Rollins is well thought of amongst the higher ups which is a good think and we might get some Rollins/Ambrose matches which would be good.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> Why is it a great choice though? It makes sense, but is it really the best option?
> 
> And of course it matters what someone's natural tendencies are because then they can do an even better job.
> 
> If you had a round hole, would you try to squeeze a square peg in that and expect it to be the best fit? Problem is that Ambrose' talents as a downright psycho (and on the mic) have been so significantly downplayed in the WWE that people don't realize the potential of greatness that lurks beneath .. which I think can only be fully realized when that psycho character he's perfected over the years is let out.


I know whatt your saying, I think Ambrose could have played the psychopathic villain who turned on his mates to perfection as well, it would have fitted him like a glove.

But there is more to it then meets the eye for me, I evidently love Rollins and there is a reason why they have chosen him, there's some underlying facts here and over the next few weeks they will rise to the surface. What they are exactly is anyone's guess. I find it exciting because from the 5 minutes we have seen of it, the WWE have trust and really rate Rollins, one can only hope this starts a great run as singles competitor.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Seth rollins still trending.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



Sociopath said:


> Scott Steiner is what IWC truly wants.


I want a weekly segment where Scott Steiner teaches math.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

I don't know what you're talking about, friend.

I've wanted them to breakup for months but not this way.

The reactions are pretty fucking hilarious.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

Psh, personally, I'm into the El Torito/Hornswoggle feud.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

He'll end up being Roman Reigns bitch during the build up to Reigns' match with Triple H at SummerSlam. If they are serious about pushing Rollins, Reigns' end game shouldn't be Triple H, it should be Rollins.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Rollins has to prove his worth to HHH so he faces Reigns at MITB, loses while making Reigns look good, and HHH says "you want something done right, do it yourself". HHH vs Reigns at Summerslam.


There is Battleground before Summerslam... The too many ppvs are another reason why the product is so bad.


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

Thank goodness. I hope both HHH & Rollins throws Reigns into oblivion.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Why is it a great choice though? It makes sense, but is it really the best option?
> 
> And of course it matters what someone's natural tendencies are because then they can do an even better job.
> 
> If you had a round hole, would you try to squeeze a square peg in that and expect it to be the best fit? Problem is that Ambrose' talents as a downright psycho (and on the mic) have been so significantly downplayed in the WWE that people don't realize the potential of greatness that lurks beneath .. which I think can only be fully realized when that psycho character he's perfected over the years is let out. Of course it's going to happen down the line - but I was hoping that him turning on the Shield would be the start of that character progression.


But this isn't the case. Rolling isn't a square peg going into a round hole. Tbf, the metaphor doesn't even work because he isn't a wooden block. He's like water.


----------



## reilly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



FlyingBurrito said:


> Everyone's been complaining about Reigns getting the super push and being the next big thing.
> 
> And once again the WWE does the right thing and pulls Seth Rollins into Evolution. That's the swerve that no one saw coming. Seth has always been the most talented wrestler in the Shield. He's miles ahead of his partners.
> 
> ...



Or have Reigns overcome the un-surmountable odds of lies and deception to beat HHH, Orton and Rollins and really gey the super push in motion:draper2


----------



## JC10 (May 11, 2013)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*

Thank god Rollins turned. I was watching Raw, fast forwarding more than i remember and thinking "wow, this is beginning to suck like it's 2009, nothing interesting and new happened since Wrestlemania, i might have to give up for a few weeks". 
And then Rollins turned. I don't know if it will work, but at least i'm looking forward to see.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Obviously too early to tell, but lets hope that breaking up the best stable in YEARS is worth it.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



All Hope Is Gone said:


> Or Rollins was turned to be fed to Reigns.


This.


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: The IWC Is Getting What They Want Again*



Jacare said:


> I want a weekly segment where Scott Steiner teaches math.


Imagine the ratings :banderas


----------



## Jatt Kidd (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

Part that doesn't make sense about that is why would Orton do that. Why would he step aside and let HHH give Rollins the title while he just stands there?


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

Why would Triple H crown Rollins as WWE Champion? If he was going to crown anyone as WWE Champion it would be himself or Randy Orton. Rollins is not ready to hold that title yet.


----------



## 2inthestink (Mar 26, 2014)

*Evolution chose the wrong man!*

Think of it now... The shield are in the ring ready for Reigns to take on Orton,

Evolutions music hits, triple H (w/ sledgehammer) and Orton walk to the side of the ring and have a stare down with the shield. 

Then.... CM punks music hits.... Crowd go beserk! He makes his way down from the crowd with a lead pipe... Everyone assumes he is after triple H. He enters the ring, BANG, BANG, BANG. He clubs the shield in the head. Throws Ambrose and Rollins out for Evolution to deal with while Punk continues to destroy Reigns.

Punk is the new member of Evolution and they go on to take the titles. 

-Punk gets his push, and a title again.
-The Shield remain relevant and have a fresh opponent as a 3 man group
-Triple H has his ego massaged a little longer
-Possible Punk v Reigns WWE title match for WM or earlier 

Why the WWE can't do something like this to mix things up I do not know...
One thing though.... How would the 'universe' react?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Evolution chose the wrong man!*

Punk isn't coming back.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Evolution chose the wrong man!*

What the fuck man? No to everything you said.. CM Punk doesn't want anything to do with WWE anymore, how can they make him the new member of Evolution?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Evolution chose the wrong man!*

Not sure about the universe en large, but I for one hate the idea, and am glad what happened, happened.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Evolution chose the wrong man!*

*You forgot the part about CM Punk being tied up against his will when all this happens. *


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

No. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Too early to tell how this is going to work out but dammit I'm going to miss The Shield! If done right though, Rollins could get the recognition and push that he deserves. Hope they don't fuck this angle up.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

How ironic would it be if in the end, Ambrose becomes the big babyface star of The Shield? As great of a heel as he can be, I think he is actually closer to that Steve Austin like babyface than even Punk was. Uh oh, I think that rustled some feathers.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Aficionado said:


> How ironic would it be if in the end, Ambrose becomes the big babyface star of The Shield? As great of a heel as he can be, I think he is actually closer to that Steve Austin like babyface than even Punk was. Uh oh, I think that rustled some feathers.


Nah I think rustling won't happen, Punk avatar and all.


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

Aficionado said:


> How ironic would it be if in the end, Ambrose becomes the big babyface star of The Shield? As great of a heel as he can be, I think he is actually closer to that Steve Austin like babyface than even Punk was. Uh oh, I think that rustled some feathers.


I've been thinking this for a while. I think he's underestimated, and even by some of his fans too going on stuff I read on forums. He can do it all, and there's no need for him to be limited to one or the other just because he's known more as a heel.


----------



## big swill (Apr 2, 2012)

What I think is sorta funny, concerning Ambrose, is how so many people were talking him up before he got there. How he would be the next big star. Then it started shifting to Rollins and Reigns, and many forgot how talented Dean is. I sincerely believe Ambrose will be the biggest star of the three. I also believe Reigns will be the odd man out in the end; IMO he's not nearly as talented as the other two.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

Hope they push rollins and he's not just the sacrificial lamb to the reigns movement...


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

Great idea. Surely this means a new member for the shield now. I'd mark if they brought in Adrian Nevillie to replace Rollins.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

kurtmangled said:


> Great idea. Surely this means a new member for the shield now. I'd mark if they brought in Adrian Nevillie to replace Rollins.


If they do go that route, I think Sami Zayn would be the better option. Both need more depth to their characters, but I feel Zayn could fill the Rollins role as they have similar styles and he has that natural charm that Neville lacks.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

I highly doubt the Shield as an entity will exist for longer than MitB, and I doubt even more that they'll add someone to it.


----------



## Zarra (Oct 9, 2013)

No.No new members. The Shield is over, it would suck big time if they just get a new member


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

I think Rollins will die his hair fully black and wear it in a pony tail and possibly even go fully clean shaven. Thoughts?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

from just the comments in this thread, it was the right decision. People are pissed Rollins turned heel, the point of turning heel.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

I'm down for anything as long as he doesn't go back to that sloppy kickpad look from NXT :jay Hope he cuts his hair a little shorter like Jeff Hardy in 2007-2008 and shaves clean.Now that would be a look


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..I think it's fantastic that WWE are trying now to be as unpredictable as they can, I just hope there is a mapped out end-game for all this however.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Vics1971 said:


> I've been thinking this for a while. I think he's underestimated, and even by some of his fans too going on stuff I read on forums. He can do it all, and there's no need for him to be limited to one or the other just because he's known more as a heel.


Exact same can be said for Rollins.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

Keep the beard and hair, there's no need to remove those. I suppose Seth should drop the Shield look but damn he looks so badass in that mercenary attire.


----------



## cmiller4642 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> from just the comments in this thread, it was the right decision. People are pissed Rollins turned heel, the point of turning heel.


Sami Zayn turning heel would piss people off too, wouldn't make it the right decision.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins turn is the best thing Wwe could have done*



Trojan Whore said:


> The story line was getting boring, this just turned the heat up!


Yes they did!!  I can't wait now to see what happens and who Reigns and Ambrose get to join them now. cause you know this feud will go on now for a while longer.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

I don't expect him to chop off the hair and beard. However, I can see him wearing a suit.

Having him keep the Shield attire would be fine for the next few weeks. It'll generate heat. However, in the long run, he'll need new wrestling gear


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

Well at least he can wear his mask again like a Ninja:lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

No idea, but I think he'll look so differant we won't even recognize him.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Really torn on this. Ambrose would make a better heel than face in the long run with Rollins the better face, while still being able to be a capable heel. He needs the Evolution influence more though, but it's all going to end up in getting Reigns over.

I like the unpredictability of it for sure. Looking forward to next week's explanation, if of course there isn't one on Smackdown.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

I think he's definitely going to come in suits and ties. As for in ring, I hope he dresses up as mosher of some sort so that he start getting that punk/emo/metal fanbase like Jeff Hardy did.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

He needs to rock the Bluetista gear.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

^^^ suit and tie. All cleaned up. Not during his matches of course, but just like Evolution.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

Possible? Or am I just thinking of ways this could be a double swerve?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



Bring Back Russo said:


>


This IMO.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

Ponytail and suit. Not hard to guess, IMO.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Is Rollins working at a double agent?*

I guess you have to wait and find out?
Nothing has been hinted to it thus far, or did I miss something?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working at a double agent?*

Sounds like a great plot for a fan fiction


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

Absolutely possible, but we don't know if thats the route they're going


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Evolution chose the wrong man!*



2inthestink said:


> Think of it now... The shield are in the ring ready for Reigns to take on Orton,
> 
> Evolutions music hits, triple H (w/ sledgehammer) and Orton walk to the side of the ring and have a stare down with the shield.
> 
> ...


Go away.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

We already had this storyline with Bryan joining Wyatts. I doubt WWE will do it again.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

Bryan wasn't working as a double agent tho?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

SoupBro said:


> Sami Zayn turning heel would piss people off too, wouldn't make it the right decision.


I think it would be the right decision now. Especially with his losing streak and with nothing going for him. 

and that's different because Zayn is one person not in a story line. SHIELD had 3 solid guys in a long story line, of which any 3 could turn and be successful. So to complain "they chose the wrong guy" when any 3 turning would have be interesting is silly. Reigns turning would have been fine. Ambrose turning would have been fine. Rollins turning is going to be fine. 

I think Rollins turning makes the most sense with Triple H founding NXT and Rollins being the first NXT champion, they could say Rollins owes Triple H for his success or something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

No, they beat Evolution twice and could certainly do it again. There's no logical reason for him to be a double agent.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*



Mr.Cricket said:


> We already had this storyline with Bryan joining Wyatts. I doubt WWE will do it again.


*And before that, Kurt Angle joining The Alliance. It's stupid and unnecessary imo.*


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

I doubt it. They needed to find someway to break up The Shield eventually. Having Seth turn also helps them keep Evolution around for a little longer.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

The thought had crossed my mind. It's certainly possible. I think though if he did join to take down the Authority/Evolution from within, it would have made more sense for Batista to quit sometime after Rollins joined and not before.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



cmiller4642 said:


>


DiGiorno GOATing :lmao :clap


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

What-the-fuck. I stopped watching after Rusev segment. Why Rollins.  never saw it coming, i always though Reigns was going to be the traitor.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> The thought had crossed my mind. It's certainly possible. I think though if he did join to take down the Authority/Evolution from within, it would have made more sense for Batista to quit sometime after Rollins joined and not before.


That would've been wild, Rollins on the inside, causing Batista to walk.


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

For some reason I think the blonde may go, but then again it's his "thing". Suit will obviously be the way to go.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

His hair is a trademark of his imo, I wouldn't want him to lose it. Probably won't change much in terms of looks...I'm guessing he'll go back to basic trunks like Triple H and Orton.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

It wouldn't make sense because Evolution was already getting it's ass kicked.


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

I thought it was the right move and shows HHH has faith in Rollins. If you see the ways the matches have played Rollins has been looking great. He's gotten the opportunity to beat down HHH and now the rest of the Shield. Looks like the cream is rising. I like Ambrose and Reigns but think Rollins is the better of the three. Ambrose has a better promo and Reigns a better look but Rollins is the more complete package.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*



Mountain Rushmore said:


> It wouldn't make sense because Evolution was already getting it's ass kicked.


Well said. (Y)


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*



Mountain Rushmore said:


> It wouldn't make sense because Evolution was already getting it's ass kicked.


But it doesn't make sense for him to join the weaker faction they've beat twice. That's my issue with it. Evolution looks like a bunch of stooges, and Seth turned on guys he'd had a proven record of success with to join two-time losers who couldn't get the job done.

Now, if Evolution's finished, and this is just a solo Seth heel turn with Triple H backing him, that's a different story, but Evolution as a stable needs to die in the dust, because Orton's dead weight.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

Keep the hair but go to basic black trunks and ring gear.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

I honestly don't care as long as he gets rid of that goddamn Abe Lincoln beard shit he's got going on.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

That would be so horrible.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*



TheFranticJane said:


> But it doesn't make sense for him to join the weaker faction they've beat twice. That's my issue with it. Evolution looks like a bunch of stooges, and Seth turned on guys he'd had a proven record of success with to join two-time losers who couldn't get the job done.
> 
> Now, if Evolution's finished, and this is just a solo Seth heel turn with Triple H backing him, that's a different story, but Evolution as a stable needs to die in the dust, because Orton's dead weight.


Yes theyve beaten them twice but who holds more power Reigns and Ambrose or HHH and Orton? HHH and Orton of course. So it actually makes sense. Seth joined the more powerful faction. Kayfabe wise HHH can do more for him than Reigns and Ambrose can.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*



superuser1 said:


> Yes theyve beaten them twice but who holds more power Reigns and Ambrose or HHH and Orton? HHH and Orton of course. So it actually makes sense. Seth joined the more powerful faction. Kayfabe wise HHH can do more for him than Reigns and Ambrose can.


I wouldn't mind that, as long as they drop Orton from the equation. He has offered _nothing_, even whilst Triple H has been delivering awesome promos and the Shield were giving us amazing matches. I just think they need to do the heel turn without making Seth look like a hanger-on.

He should be his own man, turning for his own reasons, not just to take Batista's spot and carry HHH's bags.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*

Nah. Evolution had already imploded. It's the end of The Shield. I think Ambrose will turn on Roman next week too. Had to happen at some point. The beginning of big things for RR.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

You will know it's all a rouse if Rollins doesn't change his attire and comes out with Evolution still looking like he's part of the Shield.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

I just hope that he continues to wear pants.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Is Rollins working as a double agent?*



TheFranticJane said:


> But it doesn't make sense for him to join the weaker faction they've beat twice. That's my issue with it. Evolution looks like a bunch of stooges, and Seth turned on guys he'd had a proven record of success with to join two-time losers who couldn't get the job done.
> 
> Now, if Evolution's finished, and this is just a solo Seth heel turn with Triple H backing him, that's a different story, but Evolution as a stable needs to die in the dust, because Orton's dead weight.


It makes a ton of sense, especially depending on how Seth feels about his partners in the Shield and what kind of direction he wants his career to take and what type of deal Triple H cut him. Actually, while the Shield was stronger than Evolution, Seth could be thinking that Evolution is far stronger with HIM and the Shield is much weaker without HIM. So he's not joining a "weaker faction". Evolution is stronger with his presence and the Shield is much weaker and at a numbers disadvantage now. Joining the Boss's side gives him a healthier, more secure future. While beating the boss and his friends up only wins him the support of the crowd. He took the smart, easy road to success. And it could be he took a special pleasure in it because he doesn't like Dean or Roman. 

It was actually a very smart move.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



Bring Back Russo said:


>


Seth looking sharp.


----------



## TrainRekt (May 16, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



RCSheppy said:


> He needs to rock the Bluetista gear.


THIS!!!!


----------



## Baxter (Mar 24, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

I never thought I'd say this in a million years but I think I actually want them to strip Bryan of the belt. The alternatives and opportunities that doing that creates are just so much better than continuing this on the fly 'we don't have a clue how bad his injury is' booking that they're having to do at the minute.

He can win the belts back when he's fully returned and recovered from injury. There's literally no point rushing him back into action and potentially worsening his injuries just so they can have him retain in a predictable stretcher match against Kane at MITB or whatever.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

I hope I hope I hope he keeps the gloves. I don't know why, that's just my favorite part of his look.

Its another one of my stupid little dreams that as Rollins matures, he'll keep the nickname "the Architect" as he manipulates other people's feuds from the background and becomes this shadowy mastermind kinda character, with the gloves becoming kinda symbolic of his "hands off" "puppetmaster" shtick.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*



x78 said:


> Shit would be a lot more interesting if they had just stripped Bryan of the title and had the MITB for the championship with all these guys involved. I'm not sure how Bryan is going to be able to regain relevance with all the other stuff that is going on, he really should have dropped the belt.


This. Lots of variables and lots of marbles on the line = interest.

Simply crowning him champion would have been a ridiculous waste of a great opportunity and co poetry destroyed Rollins eventually.


----------



## Sociopath (May 29, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

he looks cute. no ****..may naah no ****


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

mattheel said:


> Exact same can be said for Rollins.


Absolutely, I would never dispute that.


----------



## MarcioDX99 (Feb 12, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> Sami Zayn turning heel would piss people off too, wouldn't make it the right decision.


Actually that may happen if they continue the storyline of him getting so close but always failing to win the big one.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

Should cut his hair short and wear some type of long tights or pants. Or maybe some Brock-style trunks.


----------



## rick1027 (May 1, 2012)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

op i agree either him or triple h should have gotten the title and the defense at mitb against someone


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

IF Bryan loses the belt it's going to Cena. That will ALWAYS be WWE's fall back position. Did last night not prove that to you guys?

If you guys think these teases with Bryan holding on to the belt this past month was bad I can't imagine how you guys would have felt about Austin way back when. They teased his return to wrestling action for like 9 months straight. Some of you would suicide yourselves if that happened again.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



Unca_Laguna said:


> I hope I hope I hope he keeps the gloves. I don't know why, that's just my favorite part of his look.
> 
> Its another one of my stupid little dreams that as Rollins matures, he'll keep the nickname "the Architect" as he manipulates other people's feuds from the background and becomes this shadowy mastermind kinda character, with the gloves becoming kinda symbolic of his "hands off" "puppetmaster" shtick.


So you're saying he has some Edge in him?


----------



## twoplustwopoker (Jun 1, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I think Rollins will die his hair fully black and wear it in a pony tail and possibly even go fully clean shaven. Thoughts?


I don't think he will "die" his hair black. Perhaps he'll dye it though. I would like to see him look clean shaven and in a suit. He seems made for that look.


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

Trunks when he's wrestling (like the rest of Evolution), suits when he's not (like the rest of Evolution), and a beard (like the rest of Evolution).

I'd dye his hair back to all black too. Essentially, how he used to look:


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

He should wear tights. Because his shield attire minus the shirt was fucking cool (saw it in NXT during a match for his title, after the match big E came if someone knows which match i'm talking about)


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*

Rollins is actually deceptively large and chiseled. Evolution is trunks and pecs, and that's what he needs to put on display. Beard and hair will probably stay.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

Yes just make Rollins champ like that 

Good god


----------



## Gatooo (Nov 25, 2013)

Those comments on the Facebook page really made me loose all faith in humanity. Kayfabe still exists


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So you're saying he has some Edge in him?


Actually, I suppose there's basis for saying its already there. Besides that heel turn, there was that bit where he abandoned the team mid-match and then they had the "shield summit"

I forget what the point of all that was, but it seemed to work.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



RCSheppy said:


> He needs to rock the Bluetista gear.


Then he can change his name to Tyler Blue and dye the blonde part of his hair blue too 

The only thing I'd do is suit him up and maybe trim his beard a bit.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: HHH Should have Crowned Rollins the WWE Champ*

*Bryan should have been stripped last month. This is getting pathetic, and makes the belts look more and more worthless each week. Take the titles off him, hang them above the ring, and tell the people they will have a fighting champion at MITB.*


----------



## VILLAIN (Aug 10, 2011)

Reptilian said:


> What-the-fuck. I stopped watching after Rusev segment. Why Rollins.  never saw it coming, i always though Reigns was going to be the traitor.


Serious bro? the guy WWE want to the be the top babyface? :clap


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



Reaper Jones said:


> Rollins is actually deceptively large and chiseled. Evolution is trunks and pecs, and that's what he needs to put on display. Beard and hair will probably stay.












This is my mental image of Seth in trunks and I know it's outdated, but it makes me lol so hard.

I agree, he'll probably switch to trunks which I think is best. I just wish he'd shave the beard off. Or at least trim it.


----------



## xhbkx (Jun 28, 2008)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



Equilibrium said:


> Trunks when he's wrestling (like the rest of Evolution), suits when he's not (like the rest of Evolution), and a beard (like the rest of Evolution).
> 
> I'd dye his hair back to all black too. Essentially, how he used to look:


And shave his head like the rest of Evolution.


----------



## Prophet (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



Jack Thwagger said:


> This is my mental image of Seth in trunks and I know it's outdated, but it makes me lol so hard.
> 
> I agree, he'll probably switch to trunks which I think is best. I just wish he'd shave the beard off. Or at least trim it.


That's an Ectomorph if I've ever seen one


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

that angle is what pro wrestling is all about. unexpected, shocking, extends the storyline with all kinds of different facets to it. wwe nailed this one. I think by the end all 3 members of the shield will be solid upper card guys.

after this establishes rollins, then he can go after Daniel bryan for the title.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

The Shield doesn't exist anymore, well basically. Even if someone else joins them it won't be the same.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



Jack Thwagger said:


> This is my mental image of Seth in trunks and I know it's outdated, but it makes me lol so hard.
> 
> I agree, he'll probably switch to trunks which I think is best. I just wish he'd shave the beard off. Or at least trim it.


Holy crap ... he got big. And this was pre-main roster too where it seems he's gotten even thicker around the torso and above areas.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Seth has been carrying the Shield for a while. Without him there is no Shield. 

I don't think anyone new is joining the Shield. Reigns talked about trust on twitter, just can't see them just adding a new guy and being comfortable.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

sucks and still in shock


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Remember when CM Punk was trying to gain loads of weight because WWE likes bigger guys, and Colt Cabana was saying, "Dude, thats not you, c'mon man"

Be glad Rollins hasn't gone that far


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Gutted that they've broken up (lol sounds like a relationship) but can understand why. Nowhere else for them to really go as a group. Intrigued to see where they go with Rollins. Severely hoping we get some mental Ambrose promos where he kinda rips Rollins apart. 

As for The Shield - gotta go there separate ways. Can't have another member, would completely ruin the relationship and dynamic that the three of them bought to the roster. They need to disband, whether its slow or fast.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I like it. It sucks that The Shield is no more but they finally did something exciting for a change after the past two months have been largely boring. Hopefully that also means they have plans for ALL of The Shield and not just Reigns like the booking would've suggested.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fucking fantastic. After the initial shock wore off it all made sense. There's nowhere else for the Shield to go after beating Evolution. They have taken on all comers and the anything else was going to be a massive step down. Rollins has always been promoted as the brains of the unit. It's obvious that he realised fighting the system for the rest of your days is an endless road. But joining them? Joining them will get him everything he ever wanted. The brains of the Shield meets the brains of Evolution, the boss of the whole wrestling world, and this is the result. It's awesome and I can't wait for his promo explaining why. A truly shocking moment for a guy who is going to be a superstar. Same goes for Reigns and Ambrose. I can see Ambrose getting the short end of the stick this time around but I have no doubt he'll see championship gold too. All 3 of them will be stars if it isn't obvious already. For the first time in a couple of weeks I'm busting for Raw and to see what happens. If they tell the logical narrative, which I think they will because this whole thing has Hunter's handiwork all over it and so far this year everything he has touched has turned to gold, then we should be in for a real treat next week. Ambrose losing his shit, Reigns losing his shit and Rollins basking in the line in the sand. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Awesome stuff.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

As good as Ambrose has been as the sympathetic face, they need him to be a heel. Hopefully that happens soon as with Rollins turning face.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Remember when CM Punk was trying to gain loads of weight because WWE likes bigger guys, and Colt Cabana was saying, "Dude, thats not you, c'mon man"
> 
> Be glad Rollins hasn't gone that far


Punk did get pretty big though but he couldn't sustain it. It's pretty obvious that some guys have to work harder than others to build and retain muscle. To me it seemed like Punk was one of those guys who just had to do more than everyone else (plus wasn't he a vegan too during most of his WWE career?). 

Seth might be different because he's naturally getting bigger and it doesn't seem like he's over-straining himself quite as much. Who knows though.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Setd Rolleng how fuk u do thar 2 u r fraidns Ronarain and Deem Androse fuk yu


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wonder now if they gunna get new member of the shield?  CM PUNK ....can dream


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App

Im the REAL H2O Delirious


----------



## SoHo (May 27, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> Setd Rolleng how fuk u do thar 2 u r fraidns Ronarain and Deem Androse fuk yu


what the fuck is this? go back to yahoo answers kid cause nobody can understand your shit.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

It was the right move to break up The Shield 100%. There is no bigger challenge for them than Evolution, and Sunday night they proved they are better than Evolution so it's as if there is nothing more to prove.

I would have had them amicably split in the ring as a way to say goodbye to the fans and shit, you know let them have their emotions. The way they did it, though, was shocking and it's gonna put asses in seats.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

But why him? hes the most boring shield member....


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

So well built up. With Rollins joining Evolution and turning heel also totally refreshes their feud. HHH is awesome.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> Fucking fantastic. After the initial shock wore off it all made sense. There's nowhere else for the Shield to go after beating Evolution. They have taken on all comers and the anything else was going to be a massive step down. Rollins has always been promoted as the brains of the unit. It's obvious that he realised fighting the system for the rest of your days is an endless road. But joining them? Joining them will get him everything he ever wanted. The brains of the Shield meets the brains of Evolution, the boss of the whole wrestling world, and this is the result. It's awesome and I can't wait for his promo explaining why. A truly shocking moment for a guy who is going to be a superstar. Same goes for Reigns and Ambrose. I can see Ambrose getting the short end of the stick this time around but I have no doubt he'll see championship gold too. All 3 of them will be stars if it isn't obvious already. For the first time in a couple of weeks I'm busting for Raw and to see what happens. If they tell the logical narrative, which I think they will because this whole thing has Hunter's handiwork all over it and so far this year everything he has touched has turned to gold, then we should be in for a real treat next week. Ambrose losing his shit, Reigns losing his shit and Rollins basking in the line in the sand. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Awesome stuff.


Nowhere to go? Except for Money in the Bank and seeing who the best was and one of them heeling off the jealousy of one being proven superior to the rest. Or them all going for the WWE title by Summerslam.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

SoHo said:


> what the fuck is this? go back to yahoo answers kid cause nobody can understand your shit.


He was clearly just fooling around...


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Wasn't shocked at all. Honestly, I felt disappointed. Of all the people to turn and have a storyline be centered around, they picked the worst (least interesting and charismatic) of the three to do it with imo.

Reigns would've been like whoa, Ambrose would have made sense and fit perfectly, Rollins. . .is just like. . .why? And not why as in, why do it Rollins!, but why as in, why pick him WWE?

I dead panned the whole thing like the crowd did during most of the segment.


As for the story itself, so now the most cowardly, heelish group over the past year and a half who are known for attacking and beating on people 3 on 1 are magically somehow victims deserving of sympathy for getting attacked by one dude? lmao, get the fuck outta here.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

SoHo said:


> what the fuck is this? go back to yahoo answers kid cause nobody can understand your shit.


LOL, kid. That's a pretty bold statement, considering you're a new user; especially the part where NOBODY can understand me... I think you're one of the few that would read my comment as serious. (Y)


----------



## BigRedMonster47 (Jul 19, 2013)

It was a nice twist, I have a feeling we'll probably see Reigns and Ambrose carry on as a Tag Team.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I am excited to see where they take this storyline now with an odd number of people


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:banderas


----------



## crazypwny (Mar 13, 2012)

At least Evolution will get some sort of reaction now since Rollins is one of the most exciting talents on the roster.

I feel like more people are upset that Shield is breaking up than they are at Rollins turning on them. What an amazing trio of superstars. Already looking forward to some sort of second run, tbh.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Evolution traded Batista for Rollins. Major upgrade.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope this means they have big plans for Rollins in the future and not a talent enhancer.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Seeing as it now 3 on 2 in Evolutions favour, any chance Ambrose and Reigns get a new third partner?


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Seeing as it now 3 on 2 in Evolutions favour, any chance Ambrose and Reigns get a new third partner?


Hoping not.

Funnily enough the thought of CM Punk popped in my head looking at your signature, but nooooooo

Let Ambreigns let this one roll out


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

LPPrince said:


> Hoping not.
> 
> Funnily enough the thought of CM Punk popped in my head looking at your signature, but nooooooo
> 
> Let Ambreigns let this one roll out


LOL! can you imagine though, hhh orton rollins beating down on ambrose and reigns and then static hits...the pop would be insane! But ye you are right let ambrose and reigns see this out together.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

:banderas


----------



## uppercut (Aug 14, 2013)

I loved Rollins turn, it came rko and was one of the biggest swerves in years. Just this segment brought me to feel that raw was uberdope, when in fact it was total trash lol- like payback the other way around when I was liking the ppv as a whole but ended up rating it 3 out of 10 or something, just because of the talentless fuck Con Schena.

Punk would be an epic replacment but obv not happening. I cant wait for next monday to see how it all plays out, WWE always gets me back in last second when Iam in fact already out the door. This company...


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Seeing as it now 3 on 2 in Evolutions favour, any chance Ambrose and Reigns get a new third partner?


Given that Reigns is slated for a singles push starting with Reigns v Triple H at Summerslam?

Nope.

I also hope they don't try to make Rollins a member of Evolution, even though he could represent the 'future' archetype. He should be a right hand man/henchman to The Authority.

Evolution as a faction was destroyed by The Shield. Triple H and The Authority then destroyed The Shield. What should happen now is everything is back to being Authority-based, with Rollins being a henchman.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

tailhook said:


> Given that Reigns is slated for a singles push starting with Reigns v Triple H at Summerslam?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


Think that will happen, can see Orton HHH and Rollins all roll out of a limo and enter raw in sharp suits next week though lol would be cool seeing Rollins in a suit with them tbh


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Bald Rollins in a suit :lmao


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

If the explanation next week is Rollins wanted "money, fame, spotlight to himself", how lazy and nonsensical. You leave the hottest stable going in WWE with multiple victories in one of the best stables in WWE in Evolution, you're on top...so you turn on them to join the fledgling Evolution faction? Rollins's character hasn't even matured fast enough to get to that point in his career where him thinking about that would make sense.

Ugh.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

BIG E WINNING said:


> If the explanation next week is Rollins wanted "money, fame, spotlight to himself", how lazy and nonsensical. You leave the hottest stable going in WWE with multiple victories in one of the best stables in WWE in Evolution, you're on top...so you turn on them to join the fledgling Evolution faction? Rollins's character hasn't even matured fast enough to get to that point in his career where him thinking about that would make sense.
> 
> Ugh.


It makes perfect sense. This article explains it pretty well: http://www.cagesideseats.com/2014/6...-turning-on-the-shield-wwe-delivers-a-game-of


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Rollins turning on The Shield was a great swerve and it took me completely by surprise, but tbh I would have preferred that The Shield stayed together, they still had plenty of steam left imo.


----------



## TJ Rawkfist (Apr 9, 2014)

Rollins is playing double agent. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Personally, I think it would've been even better if BOTH Ambrose and Rollins turned on Reigns. Evolution gets back to being a four-man stable, and the two become made men together.

Plus, their reason for turning would be nice and simple: "You're ALWAYS the one to get the winning pin, Reigns! We're sick of it and your spear!"

Of course, this forces Reigns to be a solo wrestler (unless some wrestlers join in with him), and I'm not sure if he's capable enough carry a match by himself yet but...whatever. I guess this would give him more time to master his craft while Ambrose and Rollins get pushed to the moon.

Plus everyone and their mother knows Reigns is getting his big face push real soon so this makes more sense.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like he's keeping the Shield gear, which suggests this is only going to be short term. Shame, would have been cool seeing him in a suit.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Cyon said:


> Personally, I think it would've been even better if BOTH Ambrose and Rollins turned on Reigns. Evolution gets back to being a four-man stable, and the two become made men together.
> 
> Plus, their reason for turning would be nice and simple: "You're ALWAYS the one to get the winning pin, Reigns! We're sick of it and your spear!"
> 
> ...


If they had both turned then the would have become nameless lackeys, exactly the opposite of what this is trying to achieve. Also, in kayfabe why the fuck would they be upset about their partner helping them to win matches? fpalm


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

x78 said:


> If they had both turned then the would have become nameless lackeys, exactly the opposite of what this is trying to achieve. Also, in kayfabe why the fuck would they be upset about their partner helping them to win matches? fpalm


That's true about the turning reason now that I think about it lol. I guess I was projecting what some people were saying about how Reigns always gets the pin and trying to turn it into something kayfabe.

I don't know about them being lackeys, though. If they book them right (giving Rollins and Ambrose mic time, have them each get clean pins, keep their distinct character, etc.), I think it would be possible for both of them to establish themselves further together as part of Evolution.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

I find it funny how everybody wanted Dean to turn heel instead. Yes, Dean is the best heel but we also seem to forget that all 3 members of the Shield are still very young with lots of room for improvement.
Seth turning was probably the safest pick as I believe, he's the most well rounded talent in the group. Think of this as an experiment and WWE is carefully studying the subjects by seeing how they cope in an unfamiliar situation.

Seth is obviously the most gifted in the ring, has the strongest connection with the crowd imo. And the improvement of his mic work since he debuted is unexpected and also very impressive as he went from a horrendous talker who lacked delivery into at least a very convincing talker.
A natural babyface but turning was a good move , as it gives him the opportunity to round out his abilities, and it's also the safest move as he's already proved that he can win an audience over with his energy and mat proficiency
Reigns is still too young and inexperienced to be the superstar the WWE wants him to be, he needs to just work on creating himself
Ambrose is still too "Underground" and doesnt have the universal appeal that Rollins or Reigns possess, he's a natural heel so keeping him face gives him a opportunity to at least try something different.
Why continue doing the same old shit you already know how to, when you can be improving your game by doing something out of your comfort zone? 

This break up is gonna give all three guys a chance to improve on what they actually need to work on so that when they're ready or needed to step into a bigger role, they'll be put where they need to be.
If Seth impresses the people during his run with Evolution, his eventual face turn will skyrocket him into a top position in the company. He has a chance to become the next Jeff Hardy however with more substance, less reliance on a gimmick and minus a drug habit


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The Next Jeff Hardy???? Seriously, bananakin94? 


Of all the comparisons, you come up with Hardy? LMAO!!


Why not Shawn Michaels or something like that?

We're REALLY setting the bar extremely low if we're comparing him to being the Next Jeff Hardy. Seriously.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> The Next Jeff Hardy???? Seriously, bananakin94?
> 
> 
> Of all the comparisons, you come up with Hardy? LMAO!!
> ...


Okay, Jeff Hardy may not be the best comparison but Jeff could've been way more impactful to the Wrestling business if he didn't fuck up his own fate. But for the short time he was on top, the dude was unstoppable, he helped introduced a new and more modern breed of wrestlers. I just compared those two because they're new school wrestlers.
So to clarify, I'm not saying saying he'll end up like Jeff Hardy, because he's got a chance to actually have a much more successful and lengthy career than he did. He can achieve what Jeff Hardy should've
Jeff will always be a "Could've" Seth can be an "Is."


----------



## jewels14 (Apr 5, 2011)

*I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

After Rollins turning heel and leaving The Shield i was wondering what has been happening with them as of late. Was this out of the blue? Or were the signs of implosion back again? Was there one guy who seemed to be plotting a turn, was it Rollins, Reigns or Ambrose. Basically if anybody could fill in any important info that led to this i would appreciate that!


----------



## Enigmal (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

Nobody saw it coming.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

No Shield at upcoming Australia show.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

There were absolutely no signs of this showing. Complete swerve. Kinda bummed that we won't see those three again though.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

The fact that nobody saw it coming reminds me of stuff during the Attitude era & WCW Nitro.

Only one thing, I would have made Reigns be the one to turn. He's a better fit for Evolution (if that's what they are trying to accomplish) since Batista left. They need a "big" man on their team. Rollins doesn't fit the teams "looks" either imo.

Plus the fact that Rollins and Ambrose make a better two man team. Both have unpredictable fighting styles, dangerous/riskier in/out of ring moves, etc...


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

Reminded me of dem SDVSRaw storylines where your tag team partner hit you with a chair out of nowhere


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

Like everyone said, it was a complete surprise. Batista quit at the start of the show. HHH had the sledgehammer and was walking to the ring with Orton, Rollins grabs chairs, but suddenly attacks Reigns and then Ambrose out of nowhere.


----------



## jhr4a34 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*

I think Batista will join the shield


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*



Zappers said:


> The fact that nobody saw it coming reminds me of stuff during the Attitude era & WCW Nitro.
> 
> Only one thing, I would have made Reigns be the one to turn. He's a better fit for Evolution (if that's what they are trying to accomplish) since Batista left. They need a "big" man on their team. Rollins doesn't fit the teams "looks" either imo.
> 
> Plus the fact that Rollins and Ambrose make a better two man team. Both have unpredictable fighting styles, dangerous/riskier in/out of ring moves, etc...


:lmao

This was nothing reminscent of the attitude era. AE was rock and roll, extremely high paced and the reason why NOTHING was predictable is because they didn't give the audience time to out think them. 

Everything is so slow these days they make all their swerves obvious.

I concede, that 1 minute prior to the swerve, nobody saw it coming. But Once Triple H spoke of his plan B, and looked to the ring, the slow-paced "appropriate storytelling technique" just gives the game away, right away.

This segment played out just about as poorly as they could have expected and the crowd was left not shocked, but saddened. 

With heel turns you want to create controversy or anger, not sadness.


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

When Trips mentioned the Plan B, I was almost certain Cody Rhodes was going to join Evolution on Monday night seeing as he left Goldust AND was shown backstage wearing a suit and everything... Definitely shocked to see Seth being the one to join the group. That was a pretty cool moment and no doubt whats best for business.


----------



## Unca_Laguna (May 31, 2014)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*



Daemon_Rising said:


> This segment played out just about as poorly as they could have expected and the crowd was left not shocked, but saddened.


Sounded pretty shocked to me. Try unmute.



Daemon_Rising said:


> With heel turns you want to create controversy or anger, not sadness.


What's wrong with a little sadness? dude just killed the shield. Rollins himself looked somewhere between sad and disdainful.

What's REALLY a shit heel turn is when EVERY SINGLE TIME you have a guy who's a likable character one second, turns traitor, and then he's making jokes and slapping backs with his new buddies the next second.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

I haven't read through this whole thread, but I read enough to notice a lot of bitching about how this makes no sense, it's a swerve for swerveness sake, etc.

It makes perfect sense. HHH wants to destroy the Shield. How often are we told how Seth is the architect of the Shield? Of the 3, he seems like he'd be the brains of the group, knowing Dean and Roman's strengths and weaknesses. How often have we seen Seth being the glue keeping the trio together? Seth would do fine with either of the other 2 members if somebody else would have turned, but Dean and Roman, the 2 guys who had been on each other's nerves plenty in the past? Doesn't look so good.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

That was a horrenduous Raw overall but just for Seth Rollins alone it was worth it. What a guy he is. Hopefully this is his moment to kick on and show EVERYONE what he is capable of. It came as a shock as i thought Ambrose was a shoe-in to be the guy that turned.

The commentary team did seem stunned but there were so mute just like alot of the crowd, they didn't know what to say apart from Cole sounding like Droopy D "Oooooooooooooooooh noooooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it was great. Who would have thought it? Despite Rollins being a natural face it makes perfect sense. He betrayed The Shield once and he does it again. He was the glue of the group and without him the group will disband so that makes more sense than relying on a "loose cannon" or on a prideful warrior. I love how Roman sold the attack falling apart in disappointment and despair. 
Another question is if this was the right time to do it. I think The Shield still had a lot of gas in the tank.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> I think it was great. Who would have thought it? Despite Rollins being a natural face it makes perfect sense. He betrayed The Shield once and he does it again. He was the glue of the group and without him the group will disband so that makes more sense than relying on a "loose cannon" or on a prideful warrior. I love how Roman sold the attack falling apart in disappointment and despair.
> Another question is if this was the right time to do it. I think The Shield still had a lot of gas in the tank.




Better now than letting them get stale imo. And post-evolution-feud they'd struggle to keep relevant. Imo, this is going to lead to a bunch of awesome singles feuds, as neither Evolution nor Shield are their true selves anymore


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Anyone know what dean did*

For Seth Rollins to hit him so many times


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

I know right. I counted 11 chair shots plus the blackout/peace of mind/ curbstop(whatever its called)on to the chair. Hopefully, this will lead to a good fued between the two of them like the gold old days.


----------



## carrotydragon (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

why is this not deleted yet?


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

I would put a lot of money on Seth Rollins turning again at money in the bank where we find out it was the shields plan all along to trick HHH. This will be followed by a triple powerbomb on the game.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Star-Lord said:


> I know right. I counted 11 chair shots plus the blackout/peace of mind/ curbstop(whatever its called)on to the chair. Hopefully, this will lead to a good fued between the two of them like the gold old days.


I didn't know they had a fued before. It be pretty Kool to see what I didn't see now
That curb stop mustve hurt


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Well, he touches himself at night, so I'm not sure what else you'd expect him to do.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Revil Fox said:


> Well, he touches himself at night, so I'm not sure what else you'd expect him to do.


How witty....


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

I'm real interested on a Babyface Dean vs Heel Seth to see how it works in reverse roles as they are both out of their comfort zones. Dean is proving that he can make his character work even as a Face being a likeable nutcase and Seth I'm sure will fit well into the heel role this time. I'm looking forward to Dean going psycho heel one day and going on a big heel run but now I'm interested in seeing what promo he will cut on Seth, hope WWE just unleash him on the mic on RAW. So stoked to see what the Rollins heel turn will do for Dean, hopefully a big PPV Match between the 2 is coming.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

I think it has to deal with him just getting Dean out of the way, seeing as though Triple H/Orton wanted to focus in on Reigns since he's the 'leader'.


----------



## Rap God (Mar 12, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Because:








Just look at Reigns s back.Thats why Dean had to take most of the chair shots since his back was fine


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Thread starter,

They had some great matches in FCW. You should look them up on Youtube.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



carrotydragon said:


> why is this not deleted yet?


Your account? I don't know, but hopefully it will happen soon enough.


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Jarsy1 said:


> Because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes me cringe just to look at that again, and his back was already messed up by evolution at payback and then he had to take the chair shots from orton the next night.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Jarsy1 said:


> Because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that shit I was like why does reigns back look like it got burned?


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Star-Lord said:


> Thread starter,
> 
> They had some great matches in FCW. You should look them up on Youtube.


Lol I will do.
Is Seth as high flying as he always is?


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Jarsy1 said:


> Because:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you imagine what Dean's back looks like? Not to mention, his hands because he allowed a few chair shots to the chest


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Because we will have Seth vs. Dean ..... i hope(Y)


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

I just hope they don't wait until the end of the show next week to bring him out and talk


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

MarkL316 said:


> I would put a lot of money on Seth Rollins turning again at money in the bank where we find out it was the shields plan all along to trick HHH. This will be followed by a triple powerbomb on the game.


Most seem to think not. I'm keeping an open mind on it.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Because Rollins didn't have a fat guy to moonsault off of


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

Rollins is just mad that Dean was the only one who didn't botch getting into the ring at some point.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Probably cos he knew that once Orton and HHH came into the ring they'd make it all about Reigns, which they did. Ambrose wasn't even acknowledged once they got in the ring, it all became about poor Roman


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Arca9 said:


> Rollins is just mad that Dean was the only one who didn't botch getting into the ring at some point.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lmao


----------



## CohesiveUnit (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Ambrose did stir up the most trouble with him and The Shield.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



rakija said:


> Can you imagine what Dean's back looks like? Not to mention, his hands because he allowed a few chair shots to the chest


This post = spotlight stealing squad :lmao


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I can't lie and say I didn't saw it coming. I saw it coming a mile away since months back in the early 2014 where Rollins walked out of The Shield during their tag team. But I just didn't think the WWE would actually grab that gun and pull the trigger. And I think it was the perfect time to turn him now then back then. Look at this. Look at the bigger picture here. Batista just left and they needed a new direction for the storyline. Having Seth Rollins walked of The Shield and adapted to Evolution was a good way to re-freshen the storyline a bit.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

I think Dean must have told Seth to beat him. Cause Seth bent that chair around him. And Dean rolled over to take those shots to the front. No one in their right mind does that.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

That was unexpected. I always thought it would be Dean turning on The Shield, in fact I still believe that makes more sense than Rollins turning, but never mind, it was a shocking moment and Im looking forward to seeing how it pays off. I wonder if they will pick another guy for The Shield.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Omg setd roellng is a crayz evll boy cuz he tern on he frend wit a chard


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



pipboy1995 said:


> This post = spotlight stealing squad :lmao


LOL so true


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Pentegarn said:


> Because Rollins didn't have a fat guy to moonsault off of


Ha I didn't know that was Seth Rollins I've seen that video before but I didn't know it was him


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

yeah that is a great video of Seth


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

You're a great artist Ryan. The intricate details of those Orton tattoos.. must've cost you all night! :waffle


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

Bearodactyl said:


> You're a great artist Ryan. The intricate details of those Orton tattoos.. must've cost you all night! :waffle


The depressing part is that it's better than anything I could ever hope to draw.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Pentegarn said:


> Because Rollins didn't have a fat guy to moonsault off of


What's funny is that at one point in the indies, everybody looked like CM Punk.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

The Architect never forgets


----------



## terrilala (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Ha the Architect got his revenge!


----------



## Instant-TooNAttik (Dec 4, 2009)

JoeFlacco05 said:


> Honestly thought it was pretty bad... The Shield were super hot and if they were going to turn one of them it would've made WAY more sense to do it at the PPV resulting in a shield victory. It felt forced and not very well done, and destroying such a great faction to create 2 mediocre ones doesn't really make sense either.


This. Not a fan at all, they've just been feuding for months & The Shield beats them twice.. only for Rollins to join the team he just helped defeat. If this was TNA they'd receive so much bad press, "Typical TNA", "Russo booking" etc.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

So people seem to be saying that the biggest flaw in reasoning with the "Rollins is actually a double-agent to bring down Evolution from within" theory is that the Shield already beat them twice, so why would they need to do that?

Well, here's my thought on it. Triple H is an arrogant bastard. This is a long-established fact. The guy's a self-serving prick who can never bear to lose to anyone he thinks is beneath him and so will just keep on with shit until he finally is able to beat them. The Shield had been working with and for him for months, so they knew this about him. It makes sense that they'd know he'd pull the "this isn't over until I say it is" bullshit and plan for it.

Hell, what with Triple H in that interview with Cole saying Rollins has been the brains of the Shield all along, it wouldn't surprise me if it turned out to all be a magnificent plan by Rollins to sink Evolution once and for all in such a way that Triple H will never be able to genuinely recover from.

With that in mind, it makes sense that it was him to leave the Shield. Triple H thinks of Seth as the smart one so of course he'd be the one Trips goes to for this because he thinks that Dean and Roman by themselves just can't keep it together.

Of course this is WWE booking we're talking about, where "I'm jealous of you" can and has been treated as a totally valid reason for breaking up successful teams, so it's possible that pretty much everyone still trying to make sense of this is totally over-thinking it.


----------



## FlyingBurrito (Mar 9, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



TNA is Here said:


> What's funny is that at one point in the indies, everybody looked like CM Punk.


I think Seth still sounds like him when he does non Kayfabe interviews. They both have a similar midwest sound to their voices.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Ichabod Crane said:


> I'm real interested on a Babyface Dean vs Heel Seth to see how it works in reverse roles as they are both out of their comfort zones. Dean is proving that he can make his character work even as a Face being a likeable nutcase and Seth I'm sure will fit well into the heel role this time. I'm looking forward to Dean going psycho heel one day and going on a big heel run but now I'm interested in seeing what promo he will cut on Seth, hope WWE just unleash him on the mic on RAW. So stoked to see what the Rollins heel turn will do for Dean, hopefully a big PPV Match between the 2 is coming.


What with Triple H bigging up Rollins in that interview with Cole as the brains of the operation when it comes to the Shield, I can see them taking his character in the "scheming magnificent bastard" direction to counter Dean's more primal, unhinged, instinctive way of just going right after fuckers like he can't possibly do anything else.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

I think we could put to rest the idea of Dean joining Seth and the Authority anytime soon after that treatment.


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Maybe he banged Seth's girlfriend.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

Definitely didn't see it coming but it's great to see how much of a reaction Seth is getting from this. I love the Shield and I do hope that this will eventually lead to great things for all 3 men. It should be interesting to see what Seth's reason for the turn will be. I'm thinking he either is being forced against his will to go along with Trips' orders. Perhaps HHH has something on Seth or threatened Dean and Roman somehow? Or he is simply fed up with not getting the recognition he rightfully deserves, always feeling that he was in the shadows of the other two. Thus siding with the boss will catapult him to the top. Don't know about the whole mole in the Evolution but that would be an intriguing storyline too.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

Who's the girl on ur sig bro


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bearodactyl said:


> You're a great artist Ryan. The intricate details of those Orton tattoos.. must've cost you all night! :waffle


Thank you! Notice the rose tattoo on his left forearm? Fucking dedication and hard work matching that.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*

clearly Seth just wanted to be the undisputed master of titties


----------



## K-Fed (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Maybe he banged Seth's girlfriend.


Probably mastered her titties.


----------



## Kingrest00 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Maybe he banged Seth's girlfriend.


I wouldn't feel insecure bout that shit if I was Rollins he is the better looking one


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Anyone know what dean did*



Pentegarn said:


> Because Rollins didn't have a fat guy to moonsault off of


Wow. That's one of the coolest spots I've ever, ever seen.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Now, I can't know for sure what happens backstage, but the fact that it was Rollins who turned on the other two shows me that they have at least as big of a commitment to him being "the future" of the company as the other guys. Of course, I could be wrong :no: but I've seen so many posts on this site speculating that Rollins will get lost in the dust of the Ambrose and (espessially) Reigns era to come. At the moment, it doesn't look like that is the case.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Anyone else notice whenever Shield and Evolution had brawls HHH almost always squared off with Seth? That's gotta mean something good.


----------



## TheDarkPhenom (Jul 20, 2008)

Not to go way deep on this but I watched this after I saw the spoilers so I knew what was coming. Anyone else notice that Rollins had a constant scowl and his fists were clenched as Orton and HHH were beating down Reigns and Ambrose? 
To me it seemed like he was having a problem with what he was seeing. Even handing the chair off to HHH he showed no signs of joy or happiness at what was happening. It just looked like he was watching two guys he wanted to help get beat and he wanted to stop it but couldn't. 

Idk, it may just be me but if he willingly left the other two for whatever gains, I would think he would be alot happier, at least taunting them, or egging on the beating but he did nothing of the sort.

I think the big picture here is that at sone point Rollins turns on HHH in a SOA style turn where you think that there is all this chaos in the group but it somehow turns out that they played their target.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*



Daemon_Rising said:


> :lmao
> 
> This was nothing reminscent of the attitude era. AE was rock and roll, extremely high paced and the reason why NOTHING was predictable is because they didn't give the audience time to out think them.
> 
> ...


So what you're saying is that the minute Triple H mentioned Plan B, YOU knew that Rollins was turning on his team. NOT Ambrose or Reigns, but Rollins, and NOT that another guy was gonna come down to the ring and help Evolution out, and NOT that he was talking about getting the sledgehammer. Your so called speed theory has no weight in this topic.

Are you kidding? Plus did you see all the chair shots? That definitely reminds people of the viciousness of the Attitude Era.

Obvious? Obvious? I guess you called Undertaker losing at WM too. Go ahead and re read the 500+ posts & see the percentage of people that said they had no idea anything was coming. Again, it reminds you of the Attitude Era with wrestlers TURNING ON OTHER WRESTLERS out of nowhere with violent outcomes. Exactly what happened on Monday Raw.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: I haven't been able to watch WWE in about a month... SHIELD*



Zappers said:


> So what you're saying is that the minute Triple H mentioned Plan B, YOU knew that Rollins was turning on his team. NOT Ambrose or Reigns, but Rollins, and NOT that another guy was gonna come down to the ring and help Evolution out, and NOT that he was talking about getting the sledgehammer. Your so called speed theory has no weight in this topic.
> 
> Are you kidding? Plus did you see all the chair shots? That definitely reminds people of the viciousness of the Attitude Era.
> 
> Obvious? Obvious? I guess you called Undertaker losing at WM too. Go ahead and re read the 500+ posts & see the percentage of people that said they had no idea anything was coming. Again, it reminds you of the Attitude Era with wrestlers TURNING ON OTHER WRESTLERS out of nowhere with violent outcomes. Exactly what happened on Monday Raw.


Spot on, pretty obvious the guys talking out his arse.


----------



## JohnCooley (Apr 25, 2014)

Awesome choice. Keep Ambrose face. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Irwin Navarro (Feb 3, 2013)

*Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

Now inb4 someone comments " It's WWE. As long as it's entertaining, it's not supposed to make sense" I would like to say that I'm not really much into storyline. I mean, there's no deep logic to it. 

Think about it, kayfabe wise. If youre part of a group who dominated big names such as Kane, Daniel Bryan, Sheamus, John Cena, and beat Evolution not once but TWICE, why the hell would you split from the group and join the losing team? 

Calling it now. WWE will make Seth Rollins pull the most cliche justifications for his betrayal. It's either one of the two. 

a) " Boo hoo I'm the least appreciated member of the group so I;m betraying you"
b) " I betrayed you guys in exchange for a WWEWHC title shot in the future" 

END POST>


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

a) $$$

b) success and championships of other "future" members (Orton, Batista)

c) $$$


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

What didn't make sense to me was, why didn't Rollins turn on The shield at Payback, and allow Evolution to win the match instead. Seems kind've dodgy to me that Rollins waited until Raw to turn on his team after they had just won at Payback. A screwjob finish at Payback would have been a better heel turn.


----------



## Jairus Cain (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

I agree that a screwjob finish at Payback would have been better, but the turn DOES make perfect sense. For The Shield's entire run, Rollins has been the third wheel. At first, Dean Ambrose was the stand-out guy who was getting the singles push and the spotlight. Now, Reigns has been getting the spotlight and a singles push. At no point during their run has Rollins really been the stand-out guy of the group. So of course it would make sense for the "cerebral assassin" to get into Seth's mind and convince him that he would be better off without those other two.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

WWE simply values shock value more than sensible storylines and explanations nowadays. They try too hard to book something extremely unexpected like this, but it turns out being SHIT because it is unexpected _because_ it would be shit.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

Maybe he saw what everyone else saw: Shield has accomplished all they could as a group. The next thing is fighting for the WHC belt and only one can get it. And since he's the Architect, the brain of the Shield, he beat Dean and Roman to the punch by aligning himself with the boss again. 

Yes, the Shield won the battles, but would they ultimately win the war against Triple H and his lackeys? The guy who signs their checks, can fire them without even blinking and can make their lives living hells because he can and will? 

Either way, this could have been a "I have to think of myself" move for Rollins. Maybe they will even tie in how Triple H has been high on Seth since NXT(making him the first NXT champion) and it was easy for Triple H to get in Seth's head and make him realize there was nowhere else for them to go as a group. And like NXT, he will give Seth the opportunity to be champion again.

Or like other people said, Triple H can be blackmailing Seth.(Though, Seth's smirk at Renee on Backstage Pass says otherwise)

All we can is speculate until Monday where we can get a little more to go on. There's a million ways WWE can fuck this up, but there are still ways to make this angle awesome.

I'm personally happy Seth was the one to turn, because it added layers to his character and gave him an opportunity to be put on a platform to really showcase his talents.

Sometimes it's okay to go the cliche route and not make the situation overly complicated. People have stabbed friends in the backs for less.


----------



## Efie_G (Nov 16, 2008)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*


----------



## Thecreepygeek (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*



Riddle101 said:


> What didn't make sense to me was, why didn't Rollins turn on The shield at Payback, and allow Evolution to win the match instead. Seems kind've dodgy to me that Rollins waited until Raw to turn on his team after they had just won at Payback. A screwjob finish at Payback would have been a better heel turn.


Seth was still 100% with The Shield during Payback.
That fight at Payback was Plan A
Triple H made Plan B occur in the aftermath.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

We'll justify it in our minds somehow,then.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

If I was booking it the reason I would give Seth would be this:

For the first time The Shield had no challenge or opponent to feed off of and in return it was only a matter of time before their egos imploded the group (or at least Ambrose & Regins) Since he was always the brains of The Shield he was not going to sit back and watch that happen after all the time he put in making the Shield what it was so he pulled the plug. 

Plus he knew they could beat Triple H 1000 times in the ring and break his spirit but he was still the COO of WWE and he could make their lives a living hell and Seth Rollins did not get in this business to be beat down every single week for getting one over on The Boss he came in to this business to make an impact and win titles and the longer he stood against Triple H the harder it was going to be to accomplish those goals.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

They'll give their "explanation" in the following episodes. Could be one of few things:

-A, Seth was easily bought
-B, Seth was fed up with keeping the team together, risking himself especially to make the turning point in their matches, etc.
-B, which let A occur.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*



Riddle101 said:


> What didn't make sense to me was, why didn't Rollins turn on The shield at Payback, and allow Evolution to win the match instead. Seems kind've dodgy to me that Rollins waited until Raw to turn on his team after they had just won at Payback. A screwjob finish at Payback would have been a better heel turn.


*
Because the writing team is so stupid, they need a week to think of a legitimate reason for this.*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

It doesn't have to make sense..because apparently it's what is BEST for BUSINESS :hhh2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*



Efie_G said:


>


even if you don't want to listen to this...

It's WWE. "Doesn't make any sense" is the subtitle of every PPV. 

Would Reigns or Ambrose made more sense?


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*



Efie_G said:


>


Basically this. If you actually read between the lines, he's been handpicked by Triple H. He's also been given an opportunity to work directly with the 'boss'. Simple logic, really.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

You hear countless stories of former writers talking about how writing for a 3hour show is draining....

I'm guessing this was an easy way to make some drama.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

It's like they say, if you can beat them join them.


----------



## etched Chaos (Apr 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

It's a good job the commentators talk so much shit that we zone them out, otherwise we'd all be pissed at them for the hit over the head foreshadowing they did.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

I think it does make sense in a way. Rollins can claim that he was doing all the work but reigns was getting all the glory. Look how many people here kept complaining about Rollins and Ambrose doing all the work but Reigns hitting his 3 moves and getting the win in their matches. As for attacking Ambrose, he can say he also was playing 2nd fidde to him because of how great of a talker Ambrose is. If you look at it that despite Rollins being the best wrestler of the 3 he was taking a back seat to both Reigns and Ambrose.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

Triple H has always been high on Seth(if you look at the top stars in NXT; Sami Zayn, Tyson Kidd, Adrian Neville etc. Triple H is less about looks and more about in ring skills)so I'm not shocked he chose Seth to join Evolution.

Dean Ambrose despises everything about Evolution and has no respect for them. That and his volatile ways, no way would Triple H trust him as far as he can throw him. 

Roman seems like the "it's his brothers" over everything type. He goes where ever they go and will stand by them to the end. Even when they are getting on his fucking nerves like when he and Dean were fighting that one time :lol And he and Triple H would for sure bump heads.

Seth, even if it hurts him to do so, I can see him being swayed for the ultimate benefit of his future. What can he and his brothers as a group go from here? Seth was always the glue of that held them together and he ultimately ended it. People always underestimated Seth and might not realize under such a babyface type guy, there is someone who can be selfish and want what most wrestlers want in the company: to be a top guy.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

Seth's justification will be a selling of The Power of the Authority. Simple as that. He did it because he could no longer fight the system and The Authority at the peril of his own career. So he did what was Best for Business... for Seth Rollins.


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

Kayfade wise I think it went down something like this:

Triple H lost at Payback, realized he had to do something drastic. Dean is too crazy, Roman is in a intense feud with H. Still he needs to break them up so he offers Rollins (money, etc, money) to destroy from within. 

Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*



MADDOXITRON said:


> TNA simply values shock value more than sensible storylines and explanations nowadays. They try too hard to book something extremely unexpected like this, but it turns out being SHIT because it is unexpected _because_ it would be shit.


Fixed.

The 'E has actually been fairly consistent with their angles so far.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

taking sides with triple h means he will have an easier ride in his attempt to make it to the top of the ladder, also maybe seth thinks being apart of the shield was holding him back from being a successful singles wrestler.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*

It makes perfect sense:

1) Triple H runs the company and has more power to make Seth a champion than Dean and Roman do.

THATS IT. But I'll continue.

2) By leaving the Shield, he completely handicaps the team. The Shield is down to two guys. Evolution is up three. 

3) Using heel logic, Rollins thinks he's the best member of the Shield and if he attributes their success to his "architecture" then any team he joins is already "dominant" in his eyes.

4) Meaning he's not joint the weaker team. He's making the weaker team strong and his old team weak because the "weak" team is also full of guys who make the company decisions.

5) Rollong with the Shield and beating Evolution's ass doesn't earn him a clear path to a title the same way joining Evolution and destroying the Shield does.


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins' betrayal doesnt make any sense*



Irwin Navarro said:


> why the hell would you split from the group and join the losing team?


Because the losing team just so happens to have the boss in it. So as HHH has said it doesn't end until the Shield is dead, Rollins thought it'd be better to get on the bosses good side, whether it is for $$$, title shots or whatever. 

I don't get why you think it is such a bad thing if Rollins says his motive is $$$/title shot.

What exactly would Reigns or Ambrose's justification have been for turning heel? I can't think of any other reason right now for either guy as no storyline has been built up. It isn't like there is a storyline going on with any of them that would cause them to turn heel. 

It's a shocking moment and I loved it. Would have prefered Ambrose as the heel as he is a natural heel and Rollins a natural face with his moveset, but it's cool for now.


----------



## hhhshovel (Apr 20, 2014)

what dont ppl understand about rollins turn? the shield had no where else to go and joining hhh means that he will have title chances and secure his future. storyline wise, if any member of shield went after the title, then the authority would screw them like they do to bryan. rollins, being the architect, saw this and decided to join evolution. hhh, knowing that rollins is the glue in the shield, choose him, meaning the destruction of the shield. because it will fall apart.


----------



## botch from tacoma (Feb 7, 2009)

*Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

So they're advertising this weeks Smackdown with Seth Rollins explaining why he turned on the Shield last Raw...

With that said, with just over 3 hours until show time, what's your early guess as to what the WWE is going to tell Rollins to say is the reason he turned?


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

It's Smackdown so my prediction is he will be about to say something and will get interrupted by Shield music ...Raw is the only show WWE care about.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

Clearly he did it for the Rock :draper2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*



botch from tacoma said:


> So they're advertising this weeks Smackdown with Seth Rollins explaining why he turned on the Shield last Raw...
> 
> With that said, with just over 3 hours until show time, what's your early guess as to what the WWE is going to tell Rollins to say is the reason he turned?


*He won't say anything relevant because it's Smackdown and no one watches it. They'll save the significant story for RAW. The Shield likely won't even be on the show, and they'll have dumbass filler matches.*


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

 He's not gonna say shit...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

He didn't say a thing. Just said only he knows why he turned.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> He didn't say a thing. Just said only he knows why he turned.


He did it for the Rock and the Cenation. lol.


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

There will probably be some form of explanation on Raw that will be interrupted by Ambrose and Reigns and we'll be left with half an answer for the time being. I suppose it's good to drag it out for a little longer as to keep the discussion going and such. Plus I'm not entirely sure Vince has decided on an answer yet himself.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

I imagine it will be the old "I outgrew the group" or "I did it for money" explanation.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

The explanation most likely to be is either Roman and Dean were holding him back or he did it for money.


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*

Rollins be like "N---a I don't know. Only God Knows"


:westbrook5


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Would be funny if his explanation was "Vince told me i had to because the share prices are in the shitter, so he figured a random heel turn would be good, so uh, here i am. Go team"


----------



## Hall_Of_Henry (Mar 24, 2013)

*Seth and Ziggler was great but....*

Too bad were not getting a feud between these two, what's next for him after they beat the shield down?


----------



## Siannah (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Seth and Ziggler was great but....*

Who? Seth or Ziggler?
Ziggler's future is all open. Really no idea where they want or should go with him, but this match surely didn't hurt him.
Seth with his turn is in the top news about WWE right now. Again, all options open, though personally I hope they go with a doublecross - have him run with HHH / Orton for now, especially against the Shield well past MitB, then turn against them at Summerslam, claiming that was his plan all along, reuniting the Shield.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins new look for Evolution*



gamegenie said:


> You will know it's all a rouse if Rollins doesn't change his attire and comes out with Evolution still looking like he's part of the Shield.



Well seeing Smackdown recap Seth is still dressing like he's a member of The Shield. 

I bet they will write this into another fake that will backfire on Evolution.



Did everyone forget that Dean Ambrose turned on The Shield last year. 


It won't last.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Why Rollins turn on the Shield*



WrayBryatt said:


> Rollins be like "N---a I don't know. Only God Knows"
> 
> 
> :westbrook5


I would love that so much you don't even understand.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

Not sure if anyone else saw it but after Rollins defeated Ziggler he looked at the camera and yelled "It was always me!" So I'm guessing him turning on Ambrose/Reigns was because he felt under appreciated and kayfabe wise he felt he was the BEST member of the shield.


----------



## Shady Chris (May 4, 2014)

The title is wrong, Rollins didn't join Evolution, he's just allies with HHH and Orton. Evolution is done.


----------



## YunisTaker (Jun 12, 2010)

*Re: Seth and Ziggler was great but....*



Siannah said:


> Who? Seth or Ziggler?
> Ziggler's future is all open. Really no idea where they want or should go with him, but this match surely didn't hurt him.
> Seth with his turn is in the top news about WWE right now. Again, all options open, though personally I hope they go with a doublecross - have him run with HHH / Orton for now, especially against the Shield well past MitB, then turn against them at Summerslam, claiming that was his plan all along, reuniting the Shield.


*That would make no sense for me. Why would Rollins go undercover just to reunite with the Shield? They've already beaten Evolution twice and they basically caused Batista to quit kayfabe-wise. *


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Like I posted in the discussion thread earlier -




Bfo4jd said:


> Good show, highlight was obviously Hunter/Rollins promo seg. Matches were decent, although I don't understand why Rollins had to battle hard with someone like Ziggler. Newly turned main event heel who is red hot should really be squashing jobbers at this point, not struggle and barely beat them. If they wanted a longer meaningful match, pick someone who has a top level credibility, like Sheamus or even RVD for instance. Why the jobber Dolph?



Rollins Vs Dolph booking was really bad I thought. He is the newly turned main event heel of the company, and Dolph a total jobber with absolutely no credibility. Realistically, this should've been a squash match with Dolph getting very little offence but instead the booking of this match made Rollins look incredibly weak. Seth is this new recruit of a badass star studded stable, former member of the strongest stable in years... and here he is struggling to beat someone like Dolph? Really? fpalm


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Nobody gets over by squashing jobbers nowadays. You get over by having great matches, see Daniel Bryan. Rollins's strength is his in-ring ability so why not let him showcase it against another solid wrestler in Dolph Ziggler?

Ziggler has been having some strong efforts against Batista and others so it's not like he's jobber status. No one has ever squashed him from what I recall. He's the gritty underdog who always pushes his opponents all the way, ultimately coming up just a little bit short.


----------



## Bfo4jd (Sep 15, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

WWE's more boarder mainstream audience never cared about in-ring aspect of wrestlers as much as their entertaining characters, see: The Rock, Goldberg etc.. Squash matches and jobbers exist for a reason. Seth needed a strong win to establish his evil persona here, not put on a fight and barely beat a jobber like Dolph. 

Daniel Bryan got over because of his YES chants. Get a clue. Besides that, Bryan is a babyface who plays an underdog, so it makes sense for him to work longer matches getting dominated and make a big comeback but Seth Rollins is suppose to be a dominant heel, this comparison is not even valid.

Del Rio has squashed Dolph on plenty of occasions.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*



Bfo4jd said:


> WWE's more boarder mainstream audience never cared about in-ring aspect of wrestlers as much as their entertaining characters, see: The Rock, Goldberg etc.. Squash matches and jobbers exist for a reason. Seth needed a strong win to establish his evil persona here, not put on a fight and barely beat a jobber like Dolph.
> 
> Daniel Bryan got over because of his YES chants. Get a clue. Besides that, Bryan is a babyface who plays an underdog, so it makes sense for him to work longer matches getting dominated and make a big comeback but Seth Rollins is suppose to be a dominant heel, this comparison is not even valid.
> 
> Del Rio has squashed Dolph on plenty of occasions.


I think you're stuck in a past that never existed. Goldberg is about the only guy who got over without delivering in the ring. It's still wrestling and wrestling is important considering that 90% of the product is in-ring action. People couldn't care less about Rusev squashing Xavier Woods but they were heavily invested in Rollins vs Ziggler.

Seth Rollins is not Roman Reigns. He is not supposed to be a monster who destroys his opponents. He's being marketed as a genius who can outsmart them and that's exactly what he did against Ziggler.

Considering that Ziggler has been having competitive matches against everybody, including Batista, it only makes sense that he would take Rollins to the limit too until Seth was able to come up with a counter to Ziggler's move leading to the finish.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

I don't know if this is the right place to say or write this, but I have one thing that really buggs me.

If you at first belong to a Group or a tag team, and your clothes are similar to that of your Group and then you break away from that Group, then why keep on have the same outfit/clothes on? I mean, Seth Rollins still looked like he belonged to the Shield regarding his clothes. Why hasn't he gotten a new set of clothes to Wear?


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Workrate is the new standard now, but not really. If people see his talents, hes going to get over witha baby face pop. The op is right. He should be squashing people so they boo him to fail. Hes not a face. workrate is a babyface feature.


Personally, for me, it could have been a match, but it should have ended in DQ and seth rollins should have fucked up ziggs.

Beating up ziggler will get more crowd heat than beating up big show. He should have brought out the chair and just go to town on ziggler.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*



thaang said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to say or write this, but I have one thing that really buggs me.
> 
> If you at first belong to a Group or a tag team, and your clothes are similar to that of your Group and then you break away from that Group, then why keep on have the same outfit/clothes on? I mean, Seth Rollins still looked like he belonged to the Shield regarding his clothes. Why hasn't he gotten a new set of clothes to Wear?


i assumed part of swaying rollins to join evolution was financial. it really doesn't make any sense for him to wear the same shit. rollins is a heel now so he's not going to roll ziggler. he's never been established to be a great singles wrestler anyway.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*



thaang said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to say or write this, but I have one thing that really buggs me.
> 
> If you at first belong to a Group or a tag team, and your clothes are similar to that of your Group and then you break away from that Group, then why keep on have the same outfit/clothes on? I mean, Seth Rollins still looked like he belonged to the Shield regarding his clothes. Why hasn't he gotten a new set of clothes to Wear?


They'll probably sort out the attire and stuff on Raw on Monday. Remember, Smackdown is filmed only 1 day after Raw, and is the B-show, makes no sense to debut new stuff on Smackdown.

I will be disappointed if he doesn't come out in a suit on Monday though.


----------



## thaang (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Smackdown is NOT the B-show, Raw is. Yeah, Raw has a longer duration than Smackdown has. But Smackdown is the A-show. Remember the fact that Smackdown beat Raw two years in a row at the Bragging Rights pay-per-views. So Smackdown is the superior show.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Rusev is incredibly over by squashing jobbers right?

Rollins didn't need to squash Ziggler, especially since Ziggler had a very competitive match with Batista and is a former world champion.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

The only thing that would make Rollins look incredibly would be Coles commentary. He continued and continued to act like Ziggler was a nobody, thankfully JBL wS able to make it better and actually make Ziggler look like a credible opponent and threat. Dudes a former MITB winner as well as former WHC, you'd think Cole would understand.

I'm fine with the match, I hope Rollins will be like the Cesaro and BNB heels where he often doesn't need to cheat to win matches.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

I just watched the match and thought it told a tight, solid story. They weaved together some intriguing ideas based on Rollins now embracing this new "reality" of himself. Fairly intelligent plotting, honestly. The match itself was probably better for everyone involved than the alternative of Rollins merely squashing Ziggler.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Dolph is not a jobber though? He had a great match with him on SmackDown, I saw it and loved it.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Honestly some of you lack comprehension. WWE knows Ziggler/Rollins is a match fans have requested for a long time and they knew it would be a good and well received matc. They also know Ziggler is over and a yet another loss will give his opponent heat. Seth Rollins now being a heel makes him the right opponent. 

I swear some of you just look at something on the surface and in the next instant react without any thought.



Bfo4jd said:


> WWE's more boarder mainstream audience never cared about in-ring aspect of wrestlers as much as their entertaining characters, see: The Rock, Goldberg etc.. Squash matches and jobbers exist for a reason.


Times have changed. The most popular wrestlers nowadays are the talented in ring workers. This even goes for mainstream fans. Wrestling is what gets you over nowadays.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

I'm not willing to sacrifice a core part of my viewing experience (good wrestling matches) for such a weak point. It was a good match and Rollins still came across strong.

In fact, one thing I always hated about wrestling booking was situations like these. Where one of my guys gets a push and then the next five matches they have are lame squash matches. Now that they're in the spotlight, you'd think it'd be fair for them to show more of what made you like them in the first place. Longer matches and promos. As opposed to squash matches that deprive me of getting a full dose of the character I liked in the first place.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth and Ziggler was great but....*

Yea, was really surprised to see Ziggles be the first one to call out Rollins as a "sell out". Even more pleasantly surprised how solid the match ended up being. Despite losing an opportunity to be in the MITB match, I think Dolph will remain hovering around the upper mid-card for the immediate future. THis match is but the first of many future encounters, imho.


----------



## Flair Shot (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Seth and Ziggler was great but....*



Siannah said:


> Who? Seth or Ziggler?
> Ziggler's future is all open. Really no idea where they want or should go with him, but this match surely didn't hurt him.
> Seth with his turn is in the top news about WWE right now. Again, all options open, though personally I hope they go with a doublecross - have him run with HHH / Orton for now, especially against the Shield well past MitB, then turn against them at Summerslam, claiming that was his plan all along, *reuniting the Shield*.


Okay that's fine and all and then what? There is nothing left to do for them as a unite, as much as i would like for them to stay together, it's better to just accept that it's over and look forward to what other great things all 3 members will do on their own.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Gotta agree with a few on here, workrate is a big factor in which performers I follow. As someone who returned to active watching within in the last two years. I could give two hoots in a holler about the YES chants, but I can watch DB vs. Rollins from last June's RAW any day of the week. On the other hand, I don't need to see chain wrestling for 60 minutes, but at least give the impression you've studied the craft. For my time and $, wrestlers have gotta be able to GO in the ring. Fans these days have access to an almost infinite amount of wrestling media now, performers can't get away with half assing it anymore. Exactly the reason Boo-Tista caught so much legit heat; the ring rust was too obvious to overlook.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Lol this is ridiculous. Rollins is not meant to be built up to be a superman, he doesn't squash his opponents, he wrestles them like everyone is his equal, as it should be. Rollins doesn't need to squash jobbers, he's a workhorse so he should focus more on putting on decent matches and playing to his strength.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

OP,you don't seem to understand the difference between a jobber and a jobber to the stars.Dolph is legit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Ziggler isn't 100% a jobber. And people shouldn't be squashing other wrestlers anyways, unless that's their gimmick (Goldberg or Ryback for example). 

Not squashing someone allows the wrestler to show off more without ruining another wrestler. Both people get in offense, but the main wrestler gets the better. It should be 60/40 or 75/25 in terms of how one sided it is. Otherwise we get Cena-like matches where it's 1/99 (Cena being the 1) until he suddenly pulls out 5 moves and wins. 

For Rollins in particular, he shouldn't be squashing people a year after his debut. We already know his style in a 3 man group and have seen him do a few 1 v 1; now he needs to showcase his style as a singles competitor. And Ziggler doesn't deserve to job.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Seth and Ziggler was great but....*

I think the more important part of all this is that Ziggler is easily replaced by Seth Rollins. For the fans of Ziggler this Rollins "push" is going to shove Dolph further down the line of success. Rollins is a future main event player.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Seth Rollins should be squashing Jobbers, not battling with them!*

Ziggler although loses puts up a fight with EVERYONE, basically hes not exactly squash match talent like Jtg or Yoshi Tatsu 
and well hes a former whc if you count that


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

It was the perfect move to have Seth Rollins turn on shield and become a Top Heel.

1. because Reigns is already gonna be the next great WWE Face

2. because Ambrose would have bombed in that role hes the weakest link in the group and hes on his way to being a jobber where he belongs.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I'm going to be honest, It was one of the most shocking things I've seen on RAW in I don't even know how many years.
I was just not expecting it to happen.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> It was the perfect move to have Seth Rollins turn on shield and become a Top Heel.
> 
> 1. because Reigns is already gonna be the next great WWE Face
> 
> 2. because Ambrose would have bombed in that role hes the weakest link in the group and hes on his way to being a jobber where he belongs.


:ti


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> It was the perfect move to have Seth Rollins turn on shield and become a Top Heel.
> 
> 1. because Reigns is already gonna be the next great WWE Face
> 
> 2. because Ambrose would have bombed in that role hes the weakest link in the group and hes on his way to being a jobber where he belongs.


You good sir make yourself look like the finest of jackasses.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ChairShot90 said:


> You good sir make yourself look like the finest of jackasses.


Really? how so....Everything i said was a FACT.


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Really? how so....Everything i said was a FACT.


Amborse is a very good in right worker, is great on the mic and his whole lunatic fringe role is just very fun and entertaining. That's not a jobber. 3MB are jobbers. Primo and Epico as bull fighters are jobbers. Not Dean.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Don't even bother man, he's a troll


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Shenroe said:


> Don't even bother man, he's a troll


I definitely see that now.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ChairShot90 said:


> Amborse is a very good in right worker, is great on the mic and his whole lunatic fringe role is just very fun and entertaining. That's not a jobber. 3MB are jobbers. Primo and Epico as bull fighters are jobbers. Not Dean.


Ambrose is an average ring worker and his MIC skills are overrated as fuck! This dude is trash on the mic. His wrestling style is very confusing which isn't a good thing as you can see by the audience reaction when he's wrestling...

And I'm not trolling, anybody that doesn't see this is either an idiot or a Ambrose fanboy.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Ambrose is an average ring worker and his MIC skills are overrated as fuck! This dude is trash on the mic. His wrestling style is very confusing which isn't a good thing as you can see by the audience reaction when he's wrestling...
> 
> And I'm not trolling, anybody that doesn't see this is either an idiot or a Ambrose fanboy.


:maury Idiot now?


----------



## jutxxx (May 3, 2014)

*Rollins Promo*

Man was that lame, didn't sell anything to me


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Rollings is killing it, looks great as a heel.


----------



## jutxxx (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Promo*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA to top it off,Cena can get fuuuuucked


----------



## Arca9 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'll give it a second viewing soon but my immediate thoughts are that it was a fine promo. He didn't over do it, there were patches where it fell flat but that's forgivable for the time being. He has a real chance to improve now that he is expected to cut lengthy promos like that. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sin Samuray (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Promo*

The promo had no purpose. "I betrayed The Shield" followed by generic heel talk.

The way it was cut, good. Seth's aura, also good. It was just a very pointless promo. Not to mention, it paved the way for a Cena + The Shield team-up. And that's just senseless.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Promo*

Didn't care for it.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

His music is awful, WWE just can't get heel music right at the moment. First Cesaro, now this. I was hoping they'd take the hint when Rollins said he thought "Wild Eyes" by Parkway Drive would be a cool wrestling theme.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Rollins Promo*

Wasn't good. Was very flat, and didn't really give any interesting explanation. Just your generic "I'm in it for me" with nothing special about it.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Rollins Promo*

I really liked it, and what i think is the only thing that matters.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rollins Promo*

*Pretty much a mirror of this:*





*As expected. Your typical "I sold out to better myself" promo.*


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Promo*

:lmao what were you guys expecting? Something complex? Of course he was going to do a promo like that. Have you all just started watching WWE??

Set yourselves up for disappointment I see 

I liked it, it was a good promo. I think expectations were set way too high for what his reasons were going to be.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Rollins Promo*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao what were you guys expecting? Something complex? Of course he was going to do a promo like that. Have you all just started watching WWE??
> 
> Set yourselves up for disappointment I see
> 
> I liked it, it was a good promo. I think expectations were set way too high for what his reasons were going to be.


I knew that was going to be his explanation.

The promo just wasn't that good.

It reminded of that Hardy promo someone conveniently posted.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Rollins Promo*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao what were you guys expecting? Something complex? Of course he was going to do a promo like that. Have you all just started watching WWE??
> 
> Set yourselves up for disappointment I see
> 
> I liked it, it was a good promo. I think expectations were set way too high for what his reasons were going to be.


:clap People were expecting a pipe bomb about why he turn on the Shield or something like that?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was probably his best promo to date one of the best I've seen recently. I knew the reason was never going to be great because him turning heel is still shit. But damn he had the look the confidence and just everything set. Looked and sounded like a natural heel.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

I thought Seth did very well. For what it was, he executed it well. Would have liked for him to discuss a bit more of HHHs influence. He acted like he was always planning to betray them. Thats the only thing I didnt care for.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The whole Rollins turn is Daniel Bryan/Wyatt-ISH lol :lol


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

But still, he killed it. Pretty much convinced me he can be a legit heel.

Hope he does not end up being booked as a cowardly heel.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Imagine a Cena heel turn?!?! :cena2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rollins promo was awful. Bad content, bad delivery. It was every generic break up promo you've ever seen, I carried them, I created the group, etc. Granted, there can be some of that since he's a heel but you would hope that JUST ONCE there would be a better reason than "just business". Something he holds against the other members, something personal. Nope, that's not how WWE does things. 

Just saw the promo with Ambrose people are going crazy over, though, he did good since he knows what he's doing. Generic material, but unlike Rollins he turned it into something good. Reigns was his usual mediocre to bad self. I was heartbroken to learn that he watches Game of Thrones, now I kinda have to like him. :cena6


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

mattheel said:


> But still, he killed it. Pretty much convinced me he can be a legit heel.
> 
> Hope he does not end up being booked as a cowardly heel.


This is WWE, there is no other kind. This is the company that booked Brock freaking Lesnar as a coward.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Rollins promo was awful. Bad content, bad delivery. It was every generic break up promo you've ever seen, I carried them, I created the group, etc. Granted, there can be some of that since he's a heel but you would hope that JUST ONCE there would be a better reason than "just business". Something he holds against the other members, something personal. Nope, that's not how WWE does things.
> 
> Just saw the promo with Ambrose people are going crazy over, though, he did good since he knows what he's doing. Generic material, but unlike Rollins he turned it into something good. Reigns was his usual mediocre to bad self. *I was heartbroken to learn that he watches Game of Thrones, now I kinda have to like him.* :cena6


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> This is WWE, there is no other kind. This is the company that booked Brock freaking Lesnar as a coward.


Exactly, lets not get our hopes up for a different type of booking for Rollins.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rollins could be the GOAT coward though, I don't expect him to destroy guys left and right.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Reigns Train said:


>


I'll get over it, I just need a few more deep breaths.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

TBH I thought that was the best heel turn/sellout promo since JBL's in 2004, and probably the promo of the year so far along with Heyman's at the Raw after WM. I just wish they had ended the segment when he said 'Believe in Seth Rollins' and not gone through with the unnecessary brawl segment.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

x78 said:


> TBH I thought that was the best heel turn/sellout promo since JBL's in 2004, and probably the promo of the year so far along with Heyman's at the Raw after WM. I just wish they had ended the segment when he said 'Believe in Seth Rollins' and not gone through with the unnecessary brawl segment.


I agree, but Cena needed the cheap pop tho. :cena5


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Seth Rollins promo was arguably the worst reason of all time. I was not sold at all, The Shield was successful in both matches with Evolution and in general as a faction. He just went with the usual "I carried them" approach. So tell me what's with the sudden anger from him? He was with a successful group? They could of all dispatched on good terms or atleast recreate the tension within in The Shield again so it can actually be some backstory from it. The promo wasn't bad but just the actual reasoning, it was a god awful excuse and I'm not sold one bit.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Seth Rollins promo was arguably the worst reason of all time. I was not sold at all, The Shield was successful in both matches with Evolution and in general as a faction. He just went with the usual "I carried them" approach. So tell me what's with the sudden anger from him? He was with a successful group? They could of all dispatched on good terms or atleast recreate the tension within in The Shield again so it can actually be some backstory from it. The promo wasn't bad but just the actual reasoning, it was a god awful excuse and I'm not sold one bit.


What i got from it this that he's playing the role of the "magnificent bastard", he's using everyone around him for his own gain. Evolution had one thing the Shield didn't have: The Boss. You get the boss on side, you work for him, you achieve things. Of course he'll be playing Evolution too, just to get a belt if he is doing what i would write him as doing.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Mr. 305 Blaze said:


> Seth Rollins promo was arguably the worst reason of all time. I was not sold at all, The Shield was successful in both matches with Evolution and in general as a faction. He just went with the usual "I carried them" approach. So tell me what's with the sudden anger from him? He was with a successful group? They could of all dispatched on good terms or atleast recreate the tension within in The Shield again so it can actually be some backstory from it. The promo wasn't bad but just the actual reasoning, it was a god awful excuse and I'm not sold one bit.


Huh? He quite clearly said that The Shield had achieved all it could by beating Evolution and now he believes it's in his best interests to destroy the group, leave his partners in his wake and get ahead on his own. They aren't supposed to 'leave on good terms', Rollins is playing a bad guy. I swear it's as if some people on this forum are new to watching wrestling and haven't ever experienced a heel turn before.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

The reason was never going to satisfy most people but he gave a good promo. Delivered it well imo. All 3 members did good on the mic. An insanely talented group of youngsters.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> The reason was never going to satisfy most people but he gave a good promo. Delivered it well imo. All 3 members did good on the mic. An insanely talented group of youngsters.


He could have cut the greatest promo of all time and I would still think it was a shit reason :lol I understand why he did what he did but essentially joining the losing team is :drake1


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

x78 said:


> TBH I thought that was the best heel turn/sellout promo since JBL's in 2004, and probably the promo of the year so far along with Heyman's at the Raw after WM. I just wish they had ended the segment when he said 'Believe in Seth Rollins' and not gone through with the unnecessary brawl segment.


Cena coming out as the "Superman" really annoyed me. They could've just ended it when Ambrose & Reigns + Rollins brawl. But no. Overall, I enjoyed the interview/segment.:rollins


----------



## TheVipersGirl (Sep 7, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> His music is awful, WWE just can't get heel music right at the moment. First Cesaro, now this. I was hoping they'd take the hint when Rollins said he thought "Wild Eyes" by Parkway Drive would be a cool wrestling theme.


I think its just a temporary theme. For sure when he officially goes singles. He'll get a proper theme. Either way yes i would hope they would use Parkway Drive or 
this one.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Even the weakest member on the microphone (Reigns) is still decent. That just shows what an awesome stable Shield was.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I thought Rollins promo was great. I don't know what the hell kind of explanation people were expecting? Basically, what I got out of Rollins promo was that he is an opportunistic asshole. :lmao:lmao


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

For all the shit ive read on this forum, about how weak Rollins is on the mic, I think he did great. 

I don't see what more could have been explained, pretty straight to the point. The delivery was on point as well, and I see a lot of potential coming from Rollins, who I personally thought would be the Marty janetty of the group


----------



## Vics1971 (Jun 28, 2011)

The promo was what I thought it would be, which is average. He's never pulled me in on his promos so it wasn't going to happen now.


----------



## NO! (Dec 19, 2012)

I was impressed with the promo. I mean, it was certainly a step up for him. After last week and tonight, I'm feeling a little more optimistic about the future for Rollins and Ambrose. They gave them the spotlight tonight. No Triple H, no Orton, just Rollins and Cole face to face in the ring for 5 minutes. Same for Ambrose. All three members were the focal point of the show. All I'm saying is that it's a good sign. 

Rollins' explanation was basically that he was the "mastermind" who formed The Shield in the beginning because of the potential he saw in the three of them as a unit, destroyed his own creation when he realized that the group had gone as far as it could go, and then aligned himself with the authority because it would put him in a more prosperous position. That's fine with me, honestly. He cut a simple promo but the delivery was solid as far as I'm concerned. He showed us a side of himself that is pompous, conniving, selfish... and none of it ever felt contrived. He's already embraced the role, and it's actually getting heat. I also like how the two colors in his hair mirrors the fact that his character is a two-faced person. Also, this isn't the first time Rollins hears "you sold out" chants. Same thing happened in ROH as soon as they found out he was headed to WWE. I kind of like the continuity, even though they're different promotions. 

The rest of the show was just an average episode, unfortunately. I'm also not looking forward to MITB...


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Loved all 3 promos really.

Thought Ambrose was outstanding, so much passion and loved how he put across his psycho mannerisms.

Rollins was pretty good too, his improved remarkably on the mic IMO, and after tonight showed how good he can be.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Rollins promo was surprisingly great. He's really sold me on the fact he could be a great heel which i did not expect.


----------



## Divine Arion (Jan 7, 2014)

Gave my props to Ambrose and Reigns already but Rollins was just as wonderful. I was expecting him to come out with HHH but thankfully he got the chance to showcase his talents on his own. That smart ass "I'm better than you" attitude adds some nice layers to his character. Looking forward to seeing where he goes to from here.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Ambrose promo was just magnificent, but Rollins and Reigns were also pretty good. The amount of talent in this one group is ridiculous.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kalashnikov said:


> Ambrose promo was just magnificent, but Rollins and Reigns were also pretty good. The amount of talent in this one group is ridiculous.


I never thought that the annoying guy from the AoTF would became so good on the mic, his promos were cringeworthy before he joined the WWE's main roster. I'm actually excited to see if creative don't fuck this up.


----------



## rockdig1228 (Mar 16, 2004)

DemBoy said:


> I never thought that the annoying guy from the AoTF would became so good on the mic, his promos were cringeworthy before he joined the WWE's main roster. I'm actually excited to see if creative don't fuck this up.


I'm shocked too.

But it shows you that he's absorbed a lot just by being beside great talkers like Jimmy Jacobs and Ambrose. And it's obvious that he's worked really hard to improve - he knew he had a glaring weakness, and by gawd, he's fixed it to become one of the best all-around wrestlers in the game today. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

rockdig1228 said:


> I'm shocked too.
> 
> But it shows you that he's absorbed a lot just by being beside great talkers like Jimmy Jacobs and Ambrose. And it's obvious that he's worked really hard to improve - he knew he had a glaring weakness, and by gawd, he's fixed it to become one of the best all-around wrestlers in the game today. Just my opinion, of course.


I share that opinion too. The best thing of all is that he is only 28 years old and he could only improve from here. The Shield guys are just all around great talents and i hope to see them succeed on their own in the near future.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

so the little detail of rollin's heel turn/jumping ship to the losing team not making any sense at all doesn't bother you guys? we didn't get any explanation on raw. all we got is the "adapt or perish" bullshit which means nothing. perish from what exactly? die from boredom of dominating evolution every single week and ppv?

also, wtf was plan b from triple h when the heel turn happened? plan b was for batista to suddenly quit and for rollins to inexplicably turn with zero explanation given. i'm still waiting for a plausible reason.

you don't quit the team that's winning every week to join the team you're dominating and explain it by simply saying "adapt or perish". wwe writing is horrible.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

What's the Rollins character getting out of this? Shouldn't he have been handed a MITB title match spot? The best reason to join Triple H is an easy road to success. WWE has to start showing the perks of selling out or Rollins decision won't make sense.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Jingoro said:


> so the little detail of rollin's heel turn/jumping ship to the losing team not making any sense at all doesn't bother you guys? we didn't get any explanation on raw. all we got is the "adapt or perish" bullshit which means nothing. perish from what exactly? die from boredom of dominating evolution every single week and ppv?
> 
> also, wtf was plan b from triple h when the heel turn happened? plan b was for batista to suddenly quit and for rollins to inexplicably turn with zero explanation given. i'm still waiting for a plausible reason.
> 
> you don't quit the team that's winning every week to join the team your dominating and explain it by simply saying "adapt or perish".


You're right it's been months since that happened and zero explanation has been given, oh wait no it hasn't. It's been a week since that happened and he already said that him turning on The Shield was the best for his business of course creative is gonna keep everything vague and redundant for a couple of weeks to build the feud a little bit, it's called pacing something WWE's creative sucks at it but still, they're at least trying. 



AntMan said:


> What's the Rollins character getting out of this? Shouldn't he have been handed a MITB title match spot? The best reason to join Triple H is an easy road to success. WWE has to start showing the perks of selling out or Rollins decision won't make sense.


It's been a week man you can't seriously expect HHH handing him a spot within a week of the events and without a little more "heel" development. I'm assuming he'll get a free pass to the MiTB match next week or something like that.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

DemBoy said:


> You're right it's been months since that happened and zero explanation has been given, oh wait no it hasn't. It's been a week since that happened and he already said that him turning on The Shield was the best for his business of course creative is gonna keep everything vague and redundant for a couple of weeks to build the feud a little bit, it's called pacing something WWE's creative sucks at it but still, they're at least trying.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a week man you can't seriously expect HHH handing him a spot within a week of the events and without a little more "heel" development. I'm assuming he'll get a free pass to the MiTB match next week or something like that.


yeah, they'll keep it vague to buy them time to think of some plausible reason for him to turn heel. there really is none at all. did pippen demand a trade to the knicks after they beat them in the playoffs every year and go on to be champions? it makes zero sense.

of course, they'll rewrite history in typical lazy shit writing wwe fashion with cole telling us stuff to fill in the blanks a week later on raw. basically rewriting history. their writers scour the internet forums and use that as a guide to patch up the massive logic holes they've created. 

they obviously think people will only focus on the turn and the promos reacting to the turn. not on the fact it makes no sense. they can just fill in those football field-size crater logic gaps in later with cole's bullshit the week after or wwe app garbage. wwe writing is lazy and atrocious.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

HHH calling Rollins the future is either a great sign or the drew mac sign


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

The Shield had reached the pinnacle as a group, but Rollins is after personal individual glory now and to achieve that he has to leave his brothers behind. He's not being presented as the 3rd member of evolution, more a solo wrestler who is aligned with the Authority, who will be able to furher his aspirations. His motives make sense to me...

dumbasses


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

DemBoy said:


> You're right it's been months since that happened and zero explanation has been given, oh wait no it hasn't. It's been a week since that happened and he already said that him turning on The Shield was the best for his business of course creative is gonna keep everything vague and redundant for a couple of weeks to build the feud a little bit, it's called pacing something WWE's creative sucks at it but still, they're at least trying.
> 
> 
> 
> It's been a week man you can't seriously expect HHH handing him a spot within a week of the events and without a little more "heel" development. I'm assuming he'll get a free pass to the MiTB match next week or something like that.


Yes I do because quite frankly I wouldn't join The Authority unless they offered me a sweet deal right off the bat. The Authority needed Rollins to break up The Shield more than Rollins needed them. He had a successful thing going and he and his friends were owning The Authority. Triple H was desperate.


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Honestly I loved Rollins' explanation. Makes actual sense as a motivation to break up a team and it plays his character as the scheming, self-serving dickhead that I think he needs to be to capitalise on the whole "architect" thing he's had going for him.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

AntMan said:


> Yes I do because quite frankly I wouldn't join The Authority unless they offered me a sweet deal right off the bat. The Authority needed Rollins to break up The Shield more than Rollins needed them. He had a successful thing going and he and his friends were owning The Authority. Triple H was desperate.



I get it, people are mad because they broke up a nice thing like The Shield, but seriously don't expect a payoff right away. The fucking betrayal angle begin just last week, of course they made a deal with the guy to betray his friends but they're not going to came out this week and say "Due to backstabbing your friends last week you earn a title shot or a spot at MiTB". That would piss people off even more than not giving him anything right away. This week was for him to explain the reason for his actions last week, not a lot people were satisfied with the reasons but that had to happen before anything else. Next week we're probably going to see the sweet deal they made with him, at least thats what mades the most sense.


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

The Authority is keeping WWE interesting, everything else is just filler at the moment.


----------



## Mr Bishop (Jun 12, 2014)

The turn of Seth Rollins has only one reason. 
As he is the architect of the shield, and the war is not over yet, Ambrose and Reigns will take out Randy Orton, and only HHH is left.

then in a tag team match between HHH and Seth vs Ambrose and Reigns, Seth will again turn to the Shield making the Shield whole again on a crucial game point. together united the will take out HHH with all 3 of their own finishing moves, and then hit a triple power bomb. this will end evolution en HHH.

Rollins will simply state that this was the plan all along, taking them out one by one, but the only thing they could do was to pretend the Shield was not united anymore, and destroy evolution from within.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Did Rollins blonde go white


----------

